# Calisnoopy's Showcase!



## calisnoopy

*Okayy...so I'm having some work done at home right now and figured I might as well utilize my time to take some pics of my LOOT.*

*Didnt get a chance to add these things lately with the whole move and all which always seems to take forever before you're really unpacked and settled in...*

*Starting off with shoes first, many of these were on sale and many were not, but I'll try to give details as much as I can *

*Gucci Gold Metallic Thong Sandal with cork bottom (Gucci Boutique on sale)*



*Chanel charms black sandal (Chanel Boutique on sale)*



*Miu Miu Rose Gold and Silver jeweled ballerina flats (Saks and Miu Miu Boutique on sale-both super comfy)*



*Manolo Blahnik blue jeweled Aztec thong sandal (Neiman Marcus on sale-love love the jeweled stones)*



*Christian Louboutin Very Noeuds Blue Satin (Saks on sale--super find, so happy to get them in my size and especially on 2nd markdown!!)*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Another shot of these lovely very noeuds *



*Christian Louboutin Miminettes in Hot pink patent (BG on sale-would love to get these in every bright color, so easy to walk in too)*



*Giuseppe Zanotti pink jeweled sandal thongs (Saks on sale-love the detailing on them)*






*Chanel slides in navy and in red (Saks and Chanel Boutique on sale)*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Gucci black leather flat sandals (Saks on sale-very comfy, my SA just found them and they were a great price too!)*


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## calisnoopy

*YSL star leather flat sandals (YSL Boutique-regular price but they are TDF and very comfy actually)*



*Christian Louboutin Simple 70mm in nude patent and black patent (BG regular price-but these are staple items for me)*



*Just wanted to show a pic of the soles which were done perfectly by Arty's Shoe Repair when I was visiting NYC for a week *



*Burberry Rainboots-mid length ones, not the super high height ones (Neiman Marcus regular price)*



*Christian Louboutin Grey ankle booties (Saks regular price)*


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## juu_b

love the chanel flats!! thats alot of shoes for 2 months!! congrats!!


----------



## fice16

Hi Cory, I am waiting for you to post your RTW pieces!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Cory!   I'm procrastinating haha!   I love those Miu Miu flats (especially the rose gold) and the jeweled flats in post #2 (Zanotti?  I can't tell for sure)!   I'm sure they would be long gone now, right?   Love all of your shoes, very cute flats (I love the tone on tone Cambon!), and the CL's are gorgeous (the blue satin Noeud's were an amazing find)!!    You do need more racks haha!


----------



## tarabag

woww
love ALL of them. seriously!!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*juu_b*-thanks!!! yah, taking pics takes me forever, so I dont know how the other girls do such an excellent job of it and on top of that, manage to look gorgeous in all their pics hehe

there's more to come (Chanel RTW, non-Chanel RTW, Chanel handbags, non-Chanel handbags and Chanel Fine Jewelry and Costume Jewelry) but im pooped from all this just now, the people working on our condo thought I was nuts...but I did manage to take pics of my new Ikea glass shelves (thanks to Larkie for the brilliant idea)




I know I know...its terribly jam packed in but I dont know how the bf will feel about adding yet another one (4th) in our bedroom, as it is, people who have seen it all think its funny that I have them displayed in there like that.


----------



## anonymous

terrific loot!  Love all the CL's and Chanels.


----------



## calisnoopy

*fice16*-ahhh wheres multiquote when you need it the most?  am i the only one feeling the pain of missing it? but yesss...RTW will be coming up soon, need to figure out which one is the next group to take pics of LOL

*fieryfashionist*-thanks Minal!!!  YES, I had been hunting for some very noeuds on sale in blue especially AND pink for the longest time...this mustve been a return since i had like 3-4 different Saks SA keeping their eyes peeled for me and one in BH finally found them--if you want a great Saks NYC SA, lemme know, he's awesome at sending pics of every shoe that comes into Saks NYC (which I think supposedly has the largest selection out of all the Saks stores?) and he posts them on facebook too hahaha---he was the one who found me the giuseppe flats and what not...you never know, people buy loads and then return them little by little it seems

I also got one pair of the Miu Miu in rose gold from the Miu MIu boutique in NY--call them since they seemed to have some left a week or so ago when I called them for it 

*tarabag-*thanks!!! its exhausting though hehe


----------



## KMBS

wow, love all your buys!!!!


----------



## kara_n

Wow! amazing haul lol! love all the shoes, esp those YSL ones! I want the star heel sandals myself..

 i need shelves like that for my bags too....i should probably get some...can't wait for RTW pictures! ah so jealous!  . We have similar style!


----------



## lemontart

OMG! I love your miu miu ballerinas and Ferragamo flats!


----------



## sinny1

something tells me... you like shoes eh? lol GREAT HAUL!


----------



## tresjoliex

Ohh, love the shoe collection!!

Where did you find the black and white cambon flats at?


----------



## purly

Hahaha. Nice. 
This should be in the shoe subforum!


----------



## tresjoliex

How tall are the CL Simple's?

And if you have a modeling pic!

I'm 5'7.5 and I can't wear the higher heels.


----------



## tiffkatt

where the cambon flats on sale? Just wanted to know cause I recently paid full price for mine.


----------



## clk55girl

Holy shoes batman!! Go Cory!!  I love every pair.  Congrats and you have  great taste girl!!


----------



## gators

Wow!  You bought some fabulous shoes...and a lot of them!  Love them all!  Congrats!


----------



## Syma

Gorgeous Shoes!!! Love The Cambon Flats Especially They Are Soooo Comfy!


----------



## halona

I love your 3 displays of bags.. heheheh. i just showed my finance and he was like no way don't even think about it


----------



## thegraceful1

Corey- wow girl~! loooove all your shoes!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

Love your shoes and all!  Love the way your cobbler did the red soles for your CLs.


----------



## GTOFan

Love all your shoes calisnoopy!  Great haul!


----------



## litlstrawberry

OMG!!  Love all your shoes.

Just out of my curiosity, how much total roughly for those shoes? There are 23 pair of shoes. You can wear new shoes everyday for almost a month &#8776;.


----------



## missisa07

WOW.  Your shoe haul in the past two months is more shoes than I own.  PERIOD!  LOL.   Congrats!


----------



## law1005

Love your shoes! I have those same display cases and I love them.


----------



## ruthieee

can i ask how much were the chanel flats with the black ribbon bow?


----------



## calisnoopy

*wow thanks for all the sweet words everyone...i may not get to reply to everyone but will try to answer the questions that people did have.*

*bf just got home and hes making dinner so im trying not to be on TPF too long and make sure he feels appreciated for cooking hehe *

*will be back later to answer questions and when i get a chance, the next wave of pics will be added (RTW, bags, and jewelry )*


----------



## melisande

Two months? Wow!  Very nice!


----------



## asl_bebes

OMG, so many beautiful shoes!  I wanna go shoe shopping


----------



## mmmpurses!

That's the most awesome loot I've ever seen!!! Everyone of those shoes is soo gorgeous.  I really love the Giuseppe Zanottis they are so pretty. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Love your shoes!


----------



## kimalee

wow, fab purchases!  congrats!


----------



## goingindebt

WOW girl  you have great taste in shoes! You must be on a shoe HIGH right now, . Esp, finding so many sale pairs! These are def going to be classics you can wear yr in and yr out, so worth the investment. A big CONGRATS!


----------



## joleen

wow!  all that in 2 months!  congrats!  i can't believe how many pairs you were able to find on sale.  lucky!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

ONE WORD...."*BREATHTAKING*"

Love all your shoes, they are sooooo gorgeous.  Congrats!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

OMG....i love the chanel cambon flats, i wish to find a pair real soon, not sure i shld get the all black or with the white CC logo...hehe


----------



## Celia_Hish

i'm so in love with ur YSL thongs and the CL shoes, they are awesome


----------



## Aurora

Congrats on your buys Cory! You've got some fabulous stuff


----------



## joanniii

WOW!! Sooooo many goodies I'm fully  here! LOL!!
I absolutely love those nude simples - they are very pretty!! 
CONGRATS!


----------



## mcw

can i ask how much you paid for the miu miu flat? they are goregous


----------



## lemon_candy

Lovely shoes!!!!! And I see the Miu Miu flats which I was looking for in my country a while back but couldn't find (and gave up). Please can I ask if they run true to size...did you get them in the same size as your CL miminettes? Am thinking of renewing my hunt for them after seeing your lovley pics!


----------



## ceci

Wow! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## rui

hellooo carrie bradshaw LOL! i love all of them but especially the chanel sandals


----------



## xegbl

Gorgeous, I love the CL simples and the miu miu flats too!! Makes me wanna hunt for them too!!!


----------



## luluvale

gorgeous loot girl!


----------



## lovensparkle

WOW what a big haul!  The miumiu flats & zanotti sandals are so lovely!!


----------



## chanelbaby

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## jessi5786

WOW Cory!  You've been a busy girl!

Love everything as usual!

What kind of work are you having done?  Building a super duper closet for all of your lovely items to live?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey girl!   That's so awesome that the SA's at Saks were so diligent haha... you scored big time!   Ahh, yeah, I could use a good Saks SA, but I'm supposed to stop shopping haha, so I really shouldn't take you up on that.   I ordered a pair of Ron Rons (well, they may be decolletes according to the SA at BG) the other day, so I'm over my self-imposed limit!   I've purchased a lot of CL's in the past few months (well, by my standards, probably not by most!), but I'll see!   Haha, wow, if he posts on facebook that would be ridiculously convenient though!  

Ohhh, maybe I will call the Miu Miu boutique!  I actually never buy Prada/Miu Miu unless it's from Woodbury (silly me!), because I can get a really nice discount there!  I just don't go there enough to justify it, plus who knows if these rose gold beauties would show up in my size there anyway!   Do you by any chance remember how much they were?  Anyway, I can't wait to see the rest of your stuff! 





calisnoopy said:


> *fieryfashionist*-thanks Minal!!!  YES, I had been hunting for some very noeuds on sale in blue especially AND pink for the longest time...this mustve been a return since i had like 3-4 different Saks SA keeping their eyes peeled for me and one in BH finally found them--if you want a great Saks NYC SA, lemme know, he's awesome at sending pics of every shoe that comes into Saks NYC (which I think supposedly has the largest selection out of all the Saks stores?) and he posts them on facebook too hahaha---he was the one who found me the giuseppe flats and what not...you never know, people buy loads and then return them little by little it seems
> 
> I also got one pair of the Miu Miu in rose gold from the Miu MIu boutique in NY--call them since they seemed to have some left a week or so ago when I called them for it


----------



## gucci lover

Wow, Wow, Wow!  Loooooove all your purchases [especially all the gucci's ]  - I spy gucci blondies


----------



## I-shop

oooo man...that's a lot of gorgeous shoes.. love everything you got.. especially the Giuseppe jewelled thong..so pretty..


----------



## fashion_gurl888

WOW! love all of them   cnt wait for the second wave of pictures!

congrats on everything C!


----------



## sweetierene

OMG!! Nice snagged!! I have to say, I love most of your stuffs.


----------



## shopaholiccat

wow i can't wait to see the rest!!! i eyed those miu miu but they ran out of my size! my boutique has them for 45% off!!!!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

WOw, congrats Cory. That's a lot of shoes in two month. I really love them all.


----------



## margault

Wow I'm so jealous ! You have the Cambons I want !!!


----------



## cchan83

Love your miu miu flats and zanotti sandals


----------



## e_pinpin

miu miu flats are su[er cute...I love your nude simples, they are gorgeous


----------



## nvchampagne

Hi Cory

Love all those new shoes  We have the same Ikea cabinets - they're great for handbags aren't they!  Look forward to seeing more very soon!


----------



## Loveitall

What did they do to these soles exactly


----------



## Jahpson

wow!! are you a socialite?


----------



## katrinamelwani

very nice


----------



## calisnoopy

*kara_n*-yesss its great to meet other Chanel RTW fans too hehe...those pics will come later this weekend (been busy planning the bf's surprise birthday partee

*lemontart-*thanks...btw your username always reminds me of these delicious lemon tarts we had at a Saks catered party 

*sinny1-*im actually not a HUGE shoe fan, it just happens to be that i found lots of great deals and things i had been waiting for to come in my size all arrived in this span of like 2 months hehe...but yah, id say im more into bags than shoes

*tresjoliex-*Chanel cambon black with white CC is from Bergdorf Goodman, call Saskia 212-872-8723 if you are interested, regular price though...like 625 USD?

oh the Simples are 70mm, perfect for clumsy ones like myself who cant wear the 100mm as well as the other gals here--no modeling pic in these right now but im sure someone has some in the CL forum?

*purly-*thanks!!! yahhh im gonna do a separate post in CL forum too but i was gonna add other things to this thread 

*tiffkatt-*no worries, they were regular price 

*clk55girl-*thanks Jenn!! LOVE your gorgeous patent burgundy red flap too, so pretty!!!

*gators-*thankssss!!!

*Syma-*yesss the new cambon flats have a little small mini heel though in the back and fit a tad bit looser (more TTS) than the older ones I think

*halona-*heehee, well I told my bf I needed them so I could see my bags easier and not feel the need to buy as much (good tactic and he was like okkk...i built them all though so i feel pretty proud of that) maybe your fiance will change his mind later 

*thegraceful1-*thankss!!!

*burberryprncess-*yahhh the CLs traveled to NYC with me on my last trip and Artys in NYC does a fantastic job and I feel like I can walk much easier too with the red rubber sole grips too...he charges 40 bucks a shoe and can ship to you too....in the past I had shipped him a box via Fedex and he just shipped it back to me when he was done :okay:


----------



## calisnoopy

*GTOFan-*cute name btw hehe...thanks!!

*litlstrawberry-*yess its much scarier when I made my list of all the things I need to take pics of to share with my pals on here (the list is in hiding from the bf though LOL)

*missisa07-*haha actually your comment made me worried i was crazy then...but you're in Hawaii, right? so mostly flip flops would do, whenever i was in Hawaii i just wore any comfy sandals I had 

*law1005-*yesss arent the display cases awesome? i feel like a 4th is needed though, do you put one bag in each shelf...i wish i could do that hehe

*ruthieee-*the Chanel flats with the black ribbon bow were 850 less 40% off I think   Call Chanel 703-847-0555 and ask for Atsuko if you are interested in buying them, let her know Cory sent ya over and she'll remember which shoes I think. 

*melisande-*yahhh 2 months, no wonder I felt like my new walk-in closet felt so much tighter in space for shoes 

*asl_bebes-*yahhh shoe shopping is best when you find your size and what you want and ESPECIALLY on sale, for me wearing a size 35, that can get pretty hard

*mmmpurses!-*your username is also very cute, thanks a bunch for your compliments! i tried to choose carefully since i know i have so many already 

*Lady Chinadoll, kimalee-*thanks!!!

*goingindebt-*yayyyy...yah i like comfy shoes i can walk around in for awhile...uncomfy shoes no matter how they look are usually a no-go, even the very noeuds i tested around in my bedroom for awhile first

*joleen-*yahhh with the help of some awesome SAs in every store who did pre-saling and also relentlessly checked on shoe status for me--that all helped a bunch!!

*Celia_Hish-*heehee, what will we do without you helping us enlarge the pics???  btw have you talked to *C* in singapore yet?  I havent seen her on TPF in ages!!!

the Chanel cambons are such a staple piece...thats why i have them in different colors--wish i could find pink and beige too though 

*Aurora-*thanks so much!!!

*joannii-*yahhh the nude simples were regular price but i knew i wanted them for so long that when BG finally got them i was like PLEASE SEND NOW hehe


----------



## tresjoliex

calisnoopy said:


> *tresjoliex-*Chanel cambon black with white CC is from Bergdorf Goodman, call Saskia 212-872-8723 if you are interested, regular price though...like 625 USD?
> 
> oh the Simples are 70mm, perfect for clumsy ones like myself who cant wear the 100mm as well as the other gals here--no modeling pic in these right now but im sure someone has some in the CL forum?


 
They are so beautiful. For being only 70mm (just looked up conversion) the shoe looks absolutely amazing.

Usually shorter heels don't look that good, and for me, I'm tall as it is already.

How much were the simples?

Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## calisnoopy

*mcw-*the miu mius were like 540 regular price and 40% off I think?  on sale at Saks and the Miu Miu boutique in NYC

*lemon_candy-*yess the Miu Mius ran TTS and I got them in a 35 same as my CL miminettes too...surprising since some older Miu Mius i had felt like they ran 1/2 to full size big sometimes but these ran TTS

goodluck!!!

*ceci-*thanksss...ill try to get more pics up soon

*rui-*wow THATS a compliment, i feel like im still missing many staple pieces though...like these are actually my first Manolos...the sandals with the blue stone, oftentimes i just dont see something i like or its sold out in my size, CLs have always worked well somehow, love the classic designs and the smaller sizing works in my favor

*xegbl-*thanks...yah Miu Miu jeweled flats are always timeless and the stones are so sparkly!!!

*luluvale, lovensparkle-*thanks a bunch!!!

*chanelbaby-*heyyy how have u been? long time no chat!!! thanks!!

*jessi5786-*yessss busy over 2 months isnt too bad, right?  but nooo nothing as exciting as that--just getting in some new windows that are more sound proof and provide better insulation hehe, funny cos the construction guys were laughing at my glass display bags :shame:

*fieryfashionist-*hey minalll yahhh the Miu Mius were 540 less 40% off at Saks and the Miu Miu boutique...ahhh i didnt wanna chance it to miss out on the size 35s cos Miu Mius dont run as small as CLs so I didnt wanna flip flop around in 35.5s or bigger...

hope you find them too though and Im still so tempted by your very prive in black patent with the burgundy tips!!!

*gucci lover-*good eye hehe...but my bags are so squished in that you cant see most of them but that was a good catch!

*I-shop-*thanks Irene!!!

*fashion_gurl888-*weee thanks!!! 2nd wave will come soon i hope

*sweetierene-*thanks!! i msged you back on PM btw 

*shopaholiccat-*wow 45% off? was it Holts or the Miu Miu boutique you meant?  i actually wanted even more in more colors hahaha...did you try Saks or the Miu Miu boutique in NYC?


----------



## btparty

Oh my Lordie, what an endless acquisition!  They are all sooo fabulous, and I LOOOVE your miu flats and the Simples!  I can't wait to see the rest of your buys!!


----------



## kara_n

calisnoopy said:


> *kara_n*-yesss its great to meet other Chanel RTW fans too hehe...those pics will come later this weekend (been busy planning the bf's surprise birthday partee



Yay can't wait! I'm only starting out my Chanel RTW collection. I just recently got the star print halter top! I love it! I was the one who PMed you about your star tank top...and decided to get the halter .. perfect for summer


----------



## cheapmommy

Thanks for showing us your loot, Cory!
Can't wait to see your Chanel RTW!!
And I love that Blondie peeking out in the cabinet


----------



## FijiBuni

Oooo I love it all!!! May I ask how much your Chanel Rubber Slides and your YSL Star Flats were??? TIA!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*allbrandspls-*thanks winnie!!! how have you been--any luck on your search for the 2005 red?  did you see the one on eBay recently--there was a 2005 red lambskin on there...u wouldnt wanna know who ended up adopting that one!! *gulp* LOL that will be in the "later pics"

*margault-*aww thanks!!! they are still available in Saks NYC and BG if you are looking for them 

*e_pinpin-*thanks!!!! did you change your username btw? i recognize your avatar pic but not the username?

*nvchampagne-*btw i LOVE your RTW loot!!!  did you buy them in the US or in UK?  YAY, i love those ikea cases---how much are they in UK?

*loveitall-*they added red rubber vibram soles to the front half of the shoe to preserve the red color--some cobblers have the red vibrams that are a super close match the Louboutin red color as shown in my pics...Artys in NY is the one I went to 

*jahpson-*hahahah nooooo just a girl who likes fashion and food 

*katrinamelwani-*thanks!!!

*tresjoliex-*the simples were like 550 USD i think?  yup, i love my simple 70s and 85mm the most, though the 100mm are NOT impossible to walk in but makes me feel less secure HAHA

*btparty-*thanks a bunch!!!

*kara_n-*where in CA do you live btw?  i remember you mentioning being 3 hrs from LA or the Chanel boutique?

and yup, i remember, the halter top was very cute!!

*cheapmommy-*good catch too...seems like the blondie got the most attn from the glass cabinets hehe

*FijiBuni-*cute username heehee, the Chanel rubber slides were 325 USD less 30 or 40% off, I forget now...and the YSL star flats were 695 USD regular price.


----------



## star_dust

wow you've bought a lot of shoes :O I love them!!!Congrats )))


----------



## ninaebella

I love all of ur buys Cory. Theyre Fab!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

What a great bundle of loot!  My faves are the gucci gold flip flops, the miu miu jeweled flats and the ysl sandals.  Congrats on a really good haul!


----------



## Beebz

wow. drool worthing.

esp over a 2 month period of time!! geesh women!


----------



## shopalot

Wow you've got great taste!
You scored some fabulous shoes at a great price.
I can't wait to see more.


----------



## jlinds

Great scores Cory. You have fabulous style! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## sheanabelle

the ysl star flats are adorable.............and there are way too many more things to go into detail about and anyway, I LOVE them ALL!


----------



## kara_n

calisnoopy said:


> *kara_n-*where in CA do you live btw?  i remember you mentioning being 3 hrs from LA or the Chanel boutique?
> 
> and yup, i remember, the halter top was very cute!!



I live close to Santa Barbara. SB Saks only has Chanel bags & accessories. So I go to Rodeo for clothes and such. But not often . I wish I could go more! And yes I love the star halter top...the only other chanel rtw I have is a little black dress & an 06C apricot sequin skirt . I can't wait to see your new rtw.....it might be tempting though ... my dad thought i was done with rtw for the year


----------



## allbrandspls

Cory, yes i saw the lambskin on ebay but way over my budget. Did you end up buying this beauty?Can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIffy27

Cory, when are you going to post your second wave of photos? Please post soon!


----------



## LOVELINDT

so jealous of ur shoes!!


----------



## bagsjunkie

oooh..you naughty girl!!! I LOVE ALL YOUR PURCHASES!    Actually I was eyeing a miu2 ballerina flats exactly like yours, but my sis already bought one before I did, and I don't wanna ruin her special feeling about that flats by buying the exact same flats.


----------



## ggk84

Wow, amazing haul and great variety! May you wear them all in the best of health!


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

I love it how you replied everyone's post, thats lovely of you!

We are somewhat similar, we buy the same style of shoes at one time in different colors! haha! I do the same for clothes, if I see something that I really like, I buy them all in different colors! My hubby always says that I am nutty this way... what does men know... LOLLLLL!!!

Good taste and I bet you start going out a lot just to parade them ya? I would've!! Great taste by the way and good job with your looting! Keep it up!


----------



## fmd914

Cory - Such a nice haul!  Love them all - you know how I am about shoes.  Have you worn your greasepaint simples yet?  I haven't but I do take them out of the box and smile at them!


----------



## mypurseblog

What cute shoes and great finds too.  I can wait to see the rest of your collection.


----------



## drunky_krol

omg so beautiful shoes!! congrats!! love everythin!


----------



## Nat

Wowza!! What a great haul, Cory!!!  Congratulations and enjoy them all!!


----------



## addicted2chanel

Girl, I WANT your Ikea cases!!!  I love everything!!!


----------



## Lanier

Can I come live in your closet? I promise I do not make a lot of noise!  

Seriously, I always enjoy looking at your pictures - thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## calisnoopy

***PLEASE DONT COMMENT UNTIL IVE FINISHED UPLOADING PICS...LOTS OF PICS TO UPLOAD HERE...will remove this when I'm done *

*So I know last time I kind of left you all hanging, sorry about that!!! *

*This was the thread I first started and meant to continue but never had the chance to follow up on right away...*

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-collection-of-shopping-buys-past-2-months-316423-7.html

*I figured it might be easier to start a new thread since it would be hard to search for pics in there again on different pages and I dont think we can edit the original post or thread name after a certain time period, right?*

*I'm really hoping for multiquote to make a comeback soon though  as I love replying to everyones comments/questions but its so hard w/o that function!!!*

*So tonight, the bf had to stay late at work and study and therefore, I decided to just snap some pix on my list of things Ive bought in the past 2 months. YES, I had so much stuff I had to make a list on my notepad so I remembered which items to snap pics of to share *

*I will post the style numbers in the reference library thread for the Chanel RTW items...if you have any questions, feel free to ask and I can def refer you to my SAs who make my shopping for Chanel RTW so rewarding and awesome!*

*Without further adieu...*

*Chanel 08C Flower Lesage Shorts-bought the jacket too but ended up returning it, the fit was just off but found the shorts to be perfect for me and easier to wear too!! (Chanel BH-40% off)*



*Chanel 08C Terry Sequins Shorts-has a matching sequins jacket but that was just too much sequins even for me. (NM Tysons Galleria, VA-70% off SUPER DEAL)*






*Chanel 08P White Lesage Shorts with black trim-loved this classic Chanel color combination and err, can you tell I'm really a shorts gal? LOL (Chanel BH-40% off)*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Modeling pics of the previous items:*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel 08A Paris-Londres Cashmere knit bubble skirt--loved this look on the runway pics and how it has pockets too hehe (NM Tysons-regular price)*









*Chanel 08C multicolor bomber jacket with leather ruched waistband and trimming--first tried this on at regular price and was so tempted but had to hold off for it to go on sale, thankfully my amazing SA made sure a size 38 was waiting for me the day it went on sale!! (Chanel BH-40% off)*


----------



## hpb2c

uhhh! absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Celia_Hish

love ur new shorts.....fabulous, u look great on them


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love your new loot, the skirt looks adorable....i love ur tweed jacket, it's soooo gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## gators

Wow!  They are all beautiful and look great on you...congrats!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel 08C black tweed with metallic threading and silvery thread droppings-the fit on this is super nice and comfy and at the end of the sleeves, there's this gorgeous creme satiny part that peeps out as you can see in the modeling pic LOVE LOVE this piece (NM Tysons, 40% off)*






*Chanel 08A Paris-Londres simple black boy blazer with satin lapel...very classic cut, its nothing crazy fancy but I loved how I could wear it with anything and it doesnt feel too "pompous" like some of my other Chanel tweeds can sometimes feel like even though I love them very much haha (Chanel NY-regular price)*



View attachment 490735


----------



## calisnoopy

*Sorry--somehow these two pics didnt make the last post I just made...*

ATTACH]490741[/ATTACH]


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel 08A Paris-Londres black metallic tweed 3/4 length coat, not too heavy at all though but stunning buttons all over and this zipper trim all around the jacket (NM Tysons, regular price)*









*Chanel 08A not sure if its Paris-Londres or Fall Act 1 but its a dark green patterned vest with black silk in the back and it comes with a cute matching belt too...(NM Tysons, regular price)*


----------



## Celia_Hish

love these jackets esp the last one....that's a stunning tweed jacket....i'm jealous...hehe


----------



## Celia_Hish

i'm in love with ur long tweed coat, it's really gorgeous, u look FAB on her, congrats!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Sooo, that concludes my Chanel RTW posts (I will be posting the pics too with the style number on the tag in the Chanel RTW reference library thread shortly...so if you have questions about the style number only, please refer to that *

*Here are the rest of the items, Chanel and non-Chanel related, thanks for letting me share again!!!*

*These first 3 dresses are by "Diva" my good pal ladydeluxe in Singapore helped me buy these--love how comfy and cute they are too!!*









*Yigal Azrouel gorgeous blue dress made out of the softest material (Yigal Azrouel boutique NYC-sale, forget the discount/price now)*



*Emilio Pucci multicolor mini dress, runway piece (eBay)
*


----------



## fieryfashionist

Cory, every piece looks fabulous on you (I could never pull off dressy shorts in a million years ), but you rock them so well!!   I love the jackets too... my absolute favorites are the 3/4 length metallic black tweed coat  and the black tweed jacket... perfection in jacket form haha, ahh!!!   There's probably no chance in hell that the shorter jacket would still be available, is there?


----------



## sheanabelle

Beautiful clothes! Beautiful pics! You look amazing.


----------



## clk55girl

Dang *C*!!!   You did well!!  I love everything, especially the tweed jackets, trench, and skirt!  Gorgeous!! You look fabulous!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Lanvin bright pink ruffled dress-saw this many times at Saks and various other places in many colors, emerald green, gorgeous navy but never at the price I liked hehe...lucky me, wandered into a boutique at Tysons Galleria to chat up my friend who works there and she told me I MUST TRY THIS ON AND it was 75% off...(Carol Mitchell-75% off!!!)*



*Fendi water color dress with slightly bubbled short sleeves-very feminine and summery (NM Tysons, 60% off)*



*Emilio Pucci sequins tank dress-I had to decide between this or the gold sequins one which was featured on the runway, I had thought I would definitely go gold but luckily my SUPER SA at the Pucci boutique in NY sent me both to just try on and this one ended up being the definite winner for me in color and fit (Emilio Pucci boutique NYC, 40% off)*



*Christian Dior jeweled rhinestone neckline navy dress-I had my eye on this piece the moment it hit the boutiques and Saks, got it during the Saks Designer Sale hehe (Saks NYC, 40% off)*



*Yigal Azrouel off white floral pattern top-nice comfy, stretchy material, perfect for those days you dont wanna dress up but still wanna look girly  (Yigal Azrouel boutique NYC, great deal but forgot the price/discount)*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Thakoon floral multicolor short sleeve blouse-had my eye on this as soon as Satine Boutique posted their sale, thought about it and then next thing I knew, it was sold out in my size ush: After some calls around and thanks to good NM CS, I found it at a NM store YAY (NM Dallas, 40% off)*



*Ron Herman Vintage Free City tees and sweats-Im a huge fan of "comfies" that look cute  (Scoopy NYC, regular price)*



*Prada Pink Cashmere cardigan with suede brown elbow patches--so cute and feminine, would love to get them in all the colors but maybe when they go on sale heehee (Prada NYC, regular price)*



*Stella McCartney blue silk shorts-loved the shade of blue, and love shorts...so yah, here it is  (Stella McCartney NYC, 40% off)*




*Chloe blue jumper dress with side pocket-simple, cute and easy to dress up with jewelry, etc (Nordies Tysons, 60% off)*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel 08A gold lace design floral pearl necklace-just loved how it wasnt shouting Chanel and thought it would be a classic item to add to my collection (Chanel Tysons, regular price)*



*Prada grey skort-shorts but look like a skirt, love the look and idea and it has pockets YAY (Prada NYC, 40% off)*






*Balenciaga white gladiator sandals-MY FIRST PAIR of gladiators!!! My super BG SA found these for me and had them cleaned, worked miracles since they got to me looking spankin' new and white as ever AND ON SALE too!*
*(BG, 40% off)*



*Burberry visor (Nordies, regular price)*


----------



## Smoothoprter

Very nice shopping Cory!  Love everything.  Especially loved all of the Chanel jackets, and the white Chanel shorts.


----------



## calisnoopy

*Yigal Azrouel school boy blazer-loved the lapel and trimmings on this, its so hard to capture black blazers in pics, well for me to anyways since I suck at taking pics =X (Yigal Azrouel boutique NYC, regular price)*



*Henri Bendel hairbands in brown glitter, blue glitter, silver glitter and red patent leather-love hairbands and my super sweet BF told me to get them all when I asked which one hehe (Henri Bendel, sale)*






*Chanel 08C/P (not too sure) stretchy metallic navy hairband with constellation design and a BOW (Chanel NYC, 40% off)*


----------



## calisnoopy

*F21 hairbands-first purchase ever from F21 and they were so cheap I got them in all the colors available, they're satin with little bows (F21 online, $2.80)*






*Christian Louboutin Joli Noeud slides 70mm-hot pink patent, I didnt think these would fit me since my sweet Saks SA sent me size 36, so I was all ready to return them but tried them on and to my amazement, they FIT ME!!! even though I'm usually a 35 or 35.5 at most in CLs!!! SUPER DEAL TOO (Saks BH, $232 USD-dont know the discount)*


----------



## Celia_Hish

I love these dresses and i have the black one (referrin to 2nd/3rd pic).  It's really beautiful
















Love these too esp ur pucci dress, fabulous, congrats!!


----------



## fashionispoison

fabulous!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Hermes Pousse Pousse leather and H bracelet in rouge garrance (Hermes Vienna, VA)*



*Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet in white, black and rouge vif all with gold hdw (Hermes Vienna, VA)*



*Okay, so remember how I've said I'm terrible at taking pics of clothing, well, its worse when it comes to jewelry apparently...didnt know it was so damn hard to take pics of diamond items especially!!! *

*Sowee in advance for the poor photography skills ush:*

*Chanel 18K white gold diamond double star ring LOVE LOVE this piece, its SOOOO sparkly and so timeless (Chanel Honolulu)*



*Bracelets from left to right, Tiffanys 18k yellow gold stars bracelet; Cartier Panther 18K yellow gold bracelet; Chanel 18K yellow gold new camellia line bracelet*



*Chanel 18K yellow gold camellia cachlonj ring small size-shown this before but figured Id throw this new pic in here as well (Chanel Honolulu)*


----------



## Celia_Hish

great purchases


----------



## calisnoopy

*All the recent jewelry together from top to bottom and left to right*

*Chanel 18K yellow gold new camellia line bracelet*

*Tiffanys 18K yellow gold stars bracelet*

*Aaron Basha hearts 18K yellow gold bracelet (you can add the aaron basha charms to this too, love his stuff!!)*

*Chanel 18K white gold and diamonds double star ring*

*Cartier 18K yellow gold hearts all around with one diamond heart ring*

*Chanel single 18K white gold ceramic ultra ring*

*Chanel 18K yellow gold camellia cachlong ring (size small)*



*These are my two fav earrings right now: (sorry for the ear pic...too lazy to take them off)*

*Roberto Coin mini heart with diamonds 18K white gold *

*Tiffanys Platinum with diamonds star stud earrings*


----------



## alouette

I think I just died and went to clothing heaven!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Amazing collection, i'm drooling!!~~


----------



## calisnoopy

*WOOT, DONE with uploading all the pics...weee*

*thanks for following all this time too!!!*


----------



## calisnoopy

wahhhh, guess I cant edit my first original post now, where I asked people not to comment until I was done posting pics HAHA

*if the mods read this and have free time, please delete the BOLD RED part that says that in the first post of this thread, thanks!!!!*


----------



## Celia_Hish

love ur new loot, the handbands are sooo adorable!!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love ur CL bow shoes, very gorgy!  U look great on her.  The accessories are also awesome, congrats


----------



## jessi5786

OMG Cory!  I don't even know where to start!  I  everything!  Seriously, I love, love, LOVE your taste!


----------



## giraffee

i love your bubble skirt!! can i ask how much it was?


----------



## missisa07

WOW!  I am speechless!!!  That is a HUUUUUUGE haul!!!  lol.  My fave is the cometes ring (double star) Chanel ring!  LOVE IT.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Damn, I didn't think there would be that much more after I posted haha... you can shop like no other, wow.    I absolutely love that double star ring (not feasible for me though ), and the rest of your jewelry is fabulous!   Love the Dior dress with the jeweled neckline (so glam!), the Lanvin dress (I love pink!  I'd love to see it on... the detailing is amazing!), the Chloe jumper (casual chic at its best!), and the Fendi watercolor dress (so ethereal and feminine)!   I have those pink Joli slides too... so girly and fun!   Ohh, I like F21... great for cute, trendy (disposable!) pieces to mix with other stuff (very hit or miss, and you have to dig)... I love their necklaces too!


----------



## fice16

Cory, I also  your Chanel double star diamond ring.  Would you mind to let me know how much it is?   Thanks!  
Oh, by the way, I think you and I do have some common tastes on certain things, for example, you and I both bought the Chanel metallic black tweed 3/4 long coat from 08A, and now, here comes this diamond ring


----------



## xegbl

Wow, great haul!! Love all ur purchases!!


----------



## litlstrawberry

well......this is beyond my imagination. 

How are you going to wear these? You probably had almost my 1 year purchase of shoes and jewelry. ....haha......

Wear them well.


----------



## originallyxelle

i am so jealous
such great buys


----------



## bagmad73

You are my shopping queen...LOL. Great buys, gorgeous dresses and accessories!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iluvluxe

oh. my. god.
absolutely stunning


----------



## luvhautecouture

LOVE IT!! you shop girl!!


----------



## panda_princess

wow, fantastic shopping! love the RTW!!! did you take pics of the jacket that went with the 08C Flower Lesage Shorts and the terry sequin shorts? I'd love to see those! and what a great bargain with those CL!!

And the double star diamond ring is just stunning!


----------



## agart245

everything looks great on you- i love the pink dress especially!


----------



## burberryprncess

Wow!  You have an awesome collection of RTWs, shoes and accessories!  Congratulations and thanks for sharing your hauls with us!


----------



## sohja

Wow thats a BIG shopping haul ... Love all the shorts , dresses , jewellery ...everything... you've got great taste


----------



## IceEarl

Wow... love your loot. the Lanvin dress is my fav.....


----------



## miffy

WOW! You're one serious shopper girl!
I especially love the CHANEL shorts - so adorable!


----------



## littlefish

ALL very beautiful. Esp love the Lanvin dress and your pink shoes. Very very pretty!


----------



## sakara54

OMG! I love all of your stuffs! You have such a great taste!


----------



## thegraceful1

*Cory*- *LOVE,LOVE* your new loot, esp. your jewelry...amazing taste!!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

Wow, Cory great shopping haul.
I think you bought a whole new wardrobe.......love it. Great taste in RTW.
Make sure bf doesn't search on TPF, lol.


----------



## addicted2chanel

I LOVE the black tweed jacket! You have such good taste :yes; 
Love the sequined shorts too, so cute!!  
Congrats on your haul! I bet you're


----------



## cammy1

OMG!!! I LOVE looking at your buys as you have great style- thanks for posting pics x


----------



## artemisa

Your collection is amazing!!! Thanks for being so nice to share with us, it's quite some work to take pics of everything.

Your wardrobe is my dream!!


----------



## cchan83

Great clothes. Look good on you.


----------



## melisande

I love to see RTW.. thanks for posting!


----------



## SWlife

Fabulous!


----------



## iluvchanel

Wow what a shopping haul?  I love your purchases especially the Paris Londres pieces & those fine jewelries.  Chanel shorts are super cute too.


----------



## Syma

Absolutley Beautiful *Calisnoopy*, your RTW and jewellery is all so beautiful and in excellent taste, can I come and live in your closet ???


----------



## oscarcat729

What a shopping spree! Lucky!


----------



## ceci

Love your loot, especially the Chanel tweed jacket


----------



## ninaebella

Love it All!


----------



## misskt

Amazing purchases! And what great deals too 

Thank you so much for sharing them with us


----------



## Balchlfen

Wow!!! That was some shopping spree!! 

I love the the tweed jackets of course - sooooo Chanel!


----------



## peachbaby

congrats! lovely purchases!!! 
cute headbands, I love headbands too


----------



## kara_n

Really awesome RTW pieces you got there !!! I've been waiting for you to post the rest of these pics . I've been looking at that paris-londres bubble like skirt myself actually, it looks really cute on you, but I think it may look weird on me since i already have big hips? . I've also been lusting after the gold costume jewelry necklace! However my mom says it's too much money because it has no logo?? I don't know. I still really love it. It's so classy looking! I love all the shorts as well and everything else! You have excellent style!


----------



## Bri 333

Wow, you look so amazing in everything. You could be a Chanel model!! You've got great taste and style.


----------



## drunky_krol

OMG, all your clothes are soo cute, love the tweed jackets and shorts, and all your accesories, its just great!
congrats!!! and enjoy all ur items, oh yea and i love your CLs! in pink.


----------



## e_pinpin

the multicolor jacket is so cute!!! it'll go with anything....thanks for sharing!!


----------



## cheapmommy

OMG! C!  You've been busy.  I gotta go shopping with you!!  Great stuff!!


----------



## Coldplaylover

Smelling salts please, I feel faint after viewing your spectacular pixs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

you have very nice tastes!!! love them all.


----------



## SaskiaS

hey,

may I ask you from what collection the black chanel coat is?? its stunning. Where did u buy it?


----------



## bagchan

You hv beautiful stuff! It must hv been great fun shopping for them. Enjoy


----------



## lulilu

What great stuff -- you look fantastic in all of it!!!  Love the long(ish) chanel jacket/coat and all the shorts.  The LBs are great too.


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

Wow, I am speechless!!! I'd roll around in all your gorgeous pieces all day, LOL.


----------



## bagtasia

Fabuloso!! Enjoy your loot.


----------



## shopalot

damn girl you know how to shop!
I love your Chanel tweed jackets, as well as everything else.
What's the time frame for all of these wonderful purchases?


----------



## fmd914

Cory, I love everything but especially the Chanel shorts!  Congrats!


----------



## steffe

wow, look at this thread! aren't you the ultimate shopping queen or what. 

i like those shorts, and all your non-chanel dresses. 
i would like to take pictures for your modeling your shorts though. the pictures you took yourself did not justify your beautiful shorts and legs.

fabulous buys. congrats!!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

awesome new purchases C!  i esp. love these two jackets  congrats on everything!!


----------



## sammiekat

Wow- amazing pieces! Lucky you!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

WOW!!! Now that's some serious shopping. Everything is so nice. All your modeling shots look great!!!


----------



## the_lvlady

WOW! 

That is some loot! Congrats on everything!!!


----------



## clearstatic

wow.
just................ W O W.


----------



## siri anne

WOW!  Now that's what I call shopping!  Love all the RTW and that star ring is TDF.  COngrats


----------



## calisnoopy

*Sorry everyone...been super busy during the week and weekend, havent had as much time to respond at all...especially w/o multiquote LOL*

*I'll promise to get back to PMs and questions and comments in the next few days!!!*

*Thanks!!!*


----------



## galex101404

cory.. you look great!! I love all your new purchases.. thanks for sharing i love looking at your threads!!


----------



## joanniii

Cory wow! You definitely shopped up a storm girly! 
Lovely purchases! Your Chanel jackets and shorts are way cute!


----------



## angel143

gorgeous clothes! lucky girl!


----------



## KMBS

Great buys, wow


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

OMFG!!!!!!!! Love it all! Chanel RTW is so luxe!


----------



## designerclothez

Hello, I just joined TPF and was wondering how you have found the *Chanel 08C black tweed with metallic threading and silvery thread droppings*? Do you wear it mostly day or night? I suppose you haven't drycleaned it yet but am wondering how it stands up after cleaning? Also, do the chains "catch" when you wear it (strange question I know but I used to have a netting dress sprinkled with sequins and everytime I wore it out I would catch on everything and everyone!).  I have a friend with this jacket and I am thinking of buying it from her.  Thanks


----------



## nickkyvintage

wow great haul!!! x


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Wow C, no wonder you were sneaking around.  That is a serious loot pile you got there!!!!  Totally fabulous and it really puts a smile on my face.  I had been checking out that same black jacket with the silver dangly bits.  It is very cute.  Congrats on all of your new stuff!


----------



## gojimby

love that chanel bubble skirt


----------



## calisnoopy

*Sorry for the late late responses...trying to start on p1 and reply to people especially any questions/inquiries etc.*

*3rd wave of pics should be coming soon, I'll see if I can get them off this Sunday if I have some spare time...unfortunately the list of "new items needing to take pics of" keeps getting longer as time goes on when i shop more EEP...Will keep you all posted!!*

*hpb2c-*Thanks so much for your kind words...btw very cool avatar pic!!

*Celia_Hish-*Thanks as always for enlarging the pics!!! And yess, I think I went on a shorts, well Chanel shorts and RTW in general overload...eeeep

*gators-*thanks, that means a lot...sometimes you can love something on the hanger or shelf but it doesnt always look right when you wear it LOL

*fieryfashionist-*pleeeeeeasseeee Minal, I'm sure you could do the shorts sometime if you give them a try   I didnt even know Chanel made shorts until recently...I really do love shorts though, I guess thats the "LA girl" in me 

BTW youre crazy, even in your comments you managed to single out items and make comments about them LOL--I'm so lazy I cant even post pics regularly hehe

*Sheanabelle-*thanks...Ive always loved your modeling pics with your bags too!!!

*clk55girl-*i guess some would say i "did well" others may say i went a lil crazy and overboard but its good to always look at it from a positive perspective heehee

*Smoothoprter-*thanks Mon!!!  I loved your Chanel RTW pieces too, did you end up keeping that dress, it looked amazing I remember!!  Your jacket was super chic too!!

*fashionpoison-*thanks!!!! 

*alouette-*I remember first reading your comment and laughing hehe...i really do wonder what clothing heaven would look like...maybe something like the best of fashion on all our favorite movies, tv shows etc and magazines, catalogs all in one place?

*jessi5786-*aww thanks!!!  I'm glad you liked all the pics though, took forever to take and post hahaha

BTW any new buys lately   Sorry I couldnt help you find the sandals you wanted!!

*giraffee-*the bubble skirt was 1345 but they had another style at Saks, Chanel boutiques that was all cashmere, exact same look I think for 1120 USD just different variations in fabric I think...mine is cashmere with some alpaca blend I think?

It comes in black, charcoal grey and dark purple 

*missisa07-*thankss!!!  btw im sure i mustve asked you this before but where in Hawaii do you live?  I happen to know a few friends from hawaii...do you happen to be an iolani or punahou alumn?

*fice16-*sure...it was around 5500 USD when I got mine...I got it from Chanel Hawaii and I have an SA there I highly recommend.  They never go lower on price but currently, Chanel Hawaii has lower prices than the mainland US Chanel boutiques...only in fine jewelry though I think.

Let me know if you want my SA's contact info 

*lilstrawberry-*good question...unfortunately i tend to be a piece by piece buyer, not so much into the matchy matchy or planning ahead tho now that ive collected so much stuff, i seem to often find things of similar colors, shades, etc and i do my best putting together a decent outfit, or usually my rule of thumb is one stand out piece and other natural more subdued items to go with it...

*originallyxelle-*thanks... 

*bagmad73-*weeee being a shopping queen would be an awesome job title, if only hehe

*iluvluxe-*thanksss...."oh.my.god" is probably how my CCs felt =X

*luvhautecouture-*weeee thanks!!!

*panda_princess-*ohhh i actually passed on the floral lesage jacket, my SA sent it to me to try on and see but i ultimately went with keeping the shorts and letting the jacket go, just was a weird fit with the collar and not to mention it ran TTS/big and not small like she had thought LOL

I didnt buy the jacket for the terry sequins shorts tho I know my NM still had them and I think the Chanel boutiques still had the jacket too...

lemme know if youre interested...it was too much sequins for me even!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*agart245-*yay, thanks so much!!!

*burberryprncess-*thank YOU for all your help in the past on authenticating and giving advice on Chanel bags...im glad to just share my pics here and glad that you all enjoyed them!

*sohja-*yess...shopping spree it def was!

*IceEarl-*thanks!!! Lanvin dress was super sale price too, I had passed on it at first mark down and it was only by chance that I walked in to say hi to my friend in the store and she made me try it on and I was like "yesss ur coming home with me tonight!"

*miffy-*glad that you all loved the shorts too!!!

*littlefish-*very cute username BTW!

*sakara54-*thanks!!! the violet croc birkin in your signature looks TDF!!! i dont even wanna know how much that would be!!

*thegraceful1-*thankshhh!!!! youre too sweet!!

*allbrandspls-*Thanks Winny!!!  BTW I took out my red chanel the other day, i think the flattened quilting def looks unique and special in its own way and yessss...bfs too busy with GMATs currently (i hope) heehee

*addicted2chanel-*yahhh i think ive been in a shopping high or something

*cammy1-*thanks for letting me share!!

*artemisa-*awww youre too sweet, its my way of giving back to the TPF community which has been so amazing and helpful, thank YOU all 

*cchan83-*thanks a bunch!!!

*melisande-*yahhh i figured RTW doesnt get enough exposure on here haha

*gacats-*thanks!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*iluvchanel-*thanks Ann!!!  yess, shopping haul indeed 

*Syma-*sure, come hang out here, except its such a tight fit now with all my new stuff, Im constantly rearranging stuff to make more room...i seriously need a bedroom as my closet i think!!

*oscarcat729-*thanks!!!

*ceci-*yahhh the Chanel tweed jackets are just such staple pieces and so classic, if you were to only get one chanel RTW ever, i would say it has to be a tweed jacket of some sort!

*ninaebella-*so glad you joined TPF Nina!!!  now you can really see some fashion savvy gals on here 

*misskt-*glad to share anytime!!!  just wish i was better at taking pics and posting too!

*Balchlfen-*thankssss  glad you liked the pics!!!

*peachbaby-*yay, yah i love headbands as you can tell!!!  theyre just so girly!!!

*kara_n-*thanks!! btw what bag did you end up going with for school?  where do you go to school btw if you dont mind me asking?  get the bubbleskirt, its SOOOO cute, the manager at my Chanel boutique had them on yesterday and it looked fabulous!!

*Bri 333-*heehee thats just too cute and sweet and funny cos I could never be a model except for maybe childrens clothing cos Im so short...actually I was cast once to be some guys little sister for a Guess commercial...really glad i never did that tho cos the lines were super cheesy haha

but thank you all the same for the super sweet compliments!!!

*drunky_krol-*thanks a bunch!!!  i have so much now i dont know where to even start and what to take out =P

*e_pinpin-*YAY yah the bomber is def a very cool piece, I was eyeing it and waiting for sale time since the very beginning!!

*cheapmommy-*yessss come shopping with me!!!  I need more shopping buddies!!!

*Coldplaylover-*"smelling salts"? sorry i didnt get what that meant haha...but dont faint...theres still so much more browsing on TPF for you to do and shopping!!! hehe

*stefeilnately-*Thanks!!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*SaskiaS-*sorry...which black coat did you mean? sorry it took me so long to get back to you!!

*bagchan-*yess shopping for them during that period of time was lots of fun, but lots of stuff was returned, shipped back too-that was not so much fun, but had to be done 

*Okay...would love to reply and finish getting back to you all but i think 5-6 pages of replies later and my eyes are burning and Im pooped.*

*Will get back to this later this weekend!!*

*Stay tuned and night night! *


----------



## ldldb

love all the chanel RTW you found C! esp the white tweed shorts...so cute!!


----------



## calisnoopy

ldldb said:


> love all the chanel RTW you found C! esp the white tweed shorts...so cute!!


 
*thanks larkie...yah Chanel shorts arent really "conventional" items for Chanek RTW it seems but i think ive got enough jackets for now that i wanted to venture off into dresses, tops, shorts, skirts, etc *


----------



## calisnoopy

*So this is Round 3 of my pics of my collection of new buys...trying to stay on top of things a little better and not let things stack up and get away from me like the last couple of times where I spent hours taking pics and it seemed to be a neverending process...:weird:*

*Alas after I was done today, I thought I did quite well and when I went to look at my list of items that needed to be photographed and posted on TPF for my gals and guys here ; I realized I had so much more to take pics of so unfortunately, there will be a Round 4 at least for now...*

*Anyways...without further delay, may I present Round 3 of my collection buys *


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Le Marais Tote in Gold/Black-*NM Tysons Galleria, VA $2995 USD
Its a black coloring with a gold dye over it, vintage distressed leather look so some parts the black will peep thru...almost makes it look like its dirty when its not (I thought it would be the perfect bag if my bf ever carried Chanel) heehee










*Chanel Lady Braid Tote in Black-*Saks Beverly Hills, CA $3395 USD
Its heavier than the le marais tote and heavy in general due to the braiding of the straps, so its more of a "top heavy" bag as some others had told me on TPF.  But I just love the straps/braiding design so much...though I wonder if its too similar to my Vintage Ligne N/S tote which also has hardware around the straps but is MUCH lighter...


----------



## calisnoopy

modeling Lady Braid tote pics (continued)







*Chanel DK BLUE PYTHON LARGE CERF TOTE-*Bloomingdales Chestnut Hill, MA.  Very lucky find indeed from 06A I think...last one in the dark blue color...still debating on dark blue vs. dark green though (as mentioned in my other threads).  Its a HUGE bag but surprisingly i wasnt too worried about that when i first tried it on LOL


----------



## calisnoopy

modeling pics of Chanel DK BLUE PYTHON LARGE CERF TOTE (continued)









*Chanel Fall 2008 Act I Carousel Necklace-*Chanel Tysons Galleria, VA.  Totally unexpected purchase, I didnt think Id like this after writing it off when I first saw it in the PDF files and order sheets my SAs sent me...I told myself it was all about the CC Charms necklace (it still is, thats still on my planned buy list but its not ALL ABOUT that CC Charms one anymore LOL)  The colors on this one are just so classic "Chanel", couldnt resist...$2250 USD (approx--forget the exact price now and too lazy to look it up right now lol)


----------



## corrina

Wow!! What amazing bags! My fave is the Le Marais Tote, it looks amazing on you! Congrats!!


----------



## calisnoopy

close up shots of the Carousel necklace charms, love how the CC charm looks, wished there was a pendant necklace with JUST that too hehe AND the carousel part is AMAZING, the little pieces inside which are "shoe, handbag and 2 others" actually spin around and move!!!! 










*Chanel fingerless white/black perforated lambskin leather gloves-*Chanel Tysons Galleria, VA.  I was inspired by a couple TPFers who got them and modeled them and after watching too many episodes of Gossip Girl LOL $435 USD


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fantasy Tweed Jacket-*eBay, was ecstatic to have found this amazing piece with all the fringe and colorful tweed work!!!   Finally got it back after alterations had to tweak it a little bit...







*Christian Dior Floral Silk short sleeve jacket-*Saks NYC, not sure if I posted this already but it was at the alterations too to get a button fixed, sigh, if only I could do the most basic things like sew a button back!!


----------



## Bri 333

Cory, you have such amazing taste!!! Congrats on all your purchases. You look amazing. The Lady Braid Tote and Python Tote look gorgeous on you. I still vote for the blue one.


----------



## calisnoopy

*Lanvin Fall 2008 22 Faouburg Jeweled necklace tee-*Nordies Tysons Corner, VA-LOVE LOVE this piece and this collection in general...I collect the 22 Faouburg tees and tanks $1180 USD







*Lanvin Papillote Shopper tote-*Barneys Beverly Hills, CA $925 USD



*Great China Wall pink camo hoodie with rhinestones and flower design-*Gregorys Shoes in TX-I LOVE LOVE GCW hoodies and clothing in general.  I'm a huge hoodies/comfies gal and GCW makes one of a kind pieces with rhinestones, studs and the artwork is just AMAZING


----------



## cherripi

I love everything you bought!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melisande

Amazing! Thanks for posting all of that! It's great to see the pictures.


----------



## melisande

The Lanvin stuff is really neat, too.


----------



## calisnoopy

*Catherine Malandrino Studded Silk Black Dress*-eBay, inspired by Gossip Girl as seen on Serena on her date with Dan (this show is bad for me )














*Lanvin black felt hat Fall 2008-*Satine Boutique LA-they have the sweetest most darling things from cool designers like Sass & Bide (one of my favs) and Tsumori Chisato...I loved shopping there when I lived in LA cos you find cute unique items that you wont see elsewhere...


----------



## Jayne1

*WOW!!!*  I love everything, but especially your bags and necklace!!


----------



## Irishgal

I'm speechless! Amazing goods!


----------



## calisnoopy

*LittleDoe Headpieces--white flowers and multicolor flowers-*Satine Boutique, not sure if anyone else subscribes to DailyCandy but I get emails from them daily and I subscribe to the NYC, DC and LA ones so it can be a bit overwhelming but I was lucky to have read their LA email I think last week about this fairly new designer "Littledoe" who makes gorgeous and unique headpieces!!  Very avant-garde dont you think? 

They're very well made, the straps where the flowers are attached to are a stretchy soft comfy velvety ribbon material that still feels very strong and durable but comfy to tie around your head.










*Alaia Gold Python Gladiator Sandals-*BG NYC, at 60% off I couldnt resist. They were apparently featured in the BG Look Book for Cruise/Spring Summer 2008 too but maybe too crazy for most people?  I dunno LOL But theyre super comfy and easy to wear!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Lanvin Python Ballet Flats in dk green and gold metallic-*BG NYC, thanks to Larkie for posting hers, reminded me to bug Saskia about what shoes in a size 35 were left during the sale at 60% off...

Couldnt resist...plus now I have a bag to match the shoes right?

Hmm, but if I got the dk green tote it would go with my dk green python flats, right?  

_LOL, jkkkk I think I'm leaning more and more on keeping the dk blue python tote cos the more I look at it the more I fall in  with the colors and pattern..._


----------



## Jayne1

Yikes!  This is too fabulous!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Okay...THE END for Round 4, thanks so much for letting me share and take up TPF Chanel space LOL*

*I think I am heading off to bed now cos I'm super sleepy  after all that posting of pics and trying to think of what to write that would be descriptive yet interesting *


----------



## MIffy27

I like your carousel necklace Cory. It has to be the costume jewellery piece of this season for Chanel!!!


----------



## Chipper

Congrats, I love all your goodies.  Especially all the Lanvin!


----------



## pursemania

Great taste!! Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## kwongkittiroch

Awesome!  I'm totally jealous!!! :greengrin:


----------



## harleyNemma

Everything is gorgeous.  Congratulations!


----------



## pond23

Wow! Sensory overload alert! You made quite a haul Cory! You made some fab choices. I especially love the Lady Braid Tote and the Carousel charms necklace (how cute that the parts of the carousel actuallly move!). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thegraceful1

*C*- your lastest loot is gorgeous, esp. those Lavins flats , and *KEEP* your dark blue python!!!!!


----------



## shiny_hair

Wow great stuff! I especially loved the python tote and the Chanel necklace!!!!


----------



## gee

love your lanvin shirt and shoes, the chanel python (of course)....and those headpieces are very cute!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, what a huge haul of stuff girl... I almost passed out haha.   Wow, the Carousel necklace is too cute ... I adore the details in the carousel itself, but I definitely can't get two 2K and up costume pieces myself.   I think the blue python looks great on you (lovely color scheme) and the gold Le Marais and Black LB tote are fab!   Love the Fantasy Tweed jacket too!   I have to get a jacket one of these days!  Ohh, and the Lanvin tee is adorable!  Enjoy everything!


----------



## haj1119

What a spree! I am enjoying the show! Keep it going girl!


----------



## originallyxelle

OMG
that cerf is TDF !!


----------



## misstrashe

CAN I BE YOUR DAUGHTER???????????????????????????


----------



## miffy

Great stuff again! Love the Lanvin hat - looks great on you!


----------



## littlefish

i love all your bag and your jacket. Very beautiful!!!


----------



## fice16

Wow Cory, another round of goodies huh 
I like all your new purchases, esp. the RTW pieces.  They look very nice on you!


----------



## kimalee

wow wow wow wow wow!  congrats!


----------



## roey

Wow, that's a lot of loot between all your threads!  You got a sugar daddy hidden that you care to share with the rest of us?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, omg, this made me !!  Seeing as how C is actually a few years younger than me (uhh, and also, can your parents adopt me girl, damn?! ), I don't think she'll be adopting you anytime soon (maybe as a sister haha)! 



misstrashe said:


> CAN I BE YOUR DAUGHTER???????????????????????????


----------



## Maria2006

thanks for sharing ...your bags are pretty,congrats


----------



## Celia_Hish

*C* - i love your bags esp the LB black tote as the handles attracts me a lot.  U always have great bags, congrats...u look FAB on them!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love all ur new loot!  The python tote is exotic and it's a must to have!~  The necklace is sooooo beautiful, congrats!!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

awesome purchases....i love them all esp the tweed jacket (sooooooooo gorgy and i wish i can find one like this) and the lanvin top. Great taste!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

Everything looks gorgeous...LOLLL

I love the dress, the pink sweatshirt and the hat looks so adorable on you. Congrats once again!


----------



## tayls

I LOVE your purchases..enjoy them!!!


----------



## Ocean08

Congrats! Love all your amazing purchases!


----------



## Luxury Gal

Wow. Great collection. I have something to aspire to!!


----------



## pinksugah

Lovely collection!!!! I would kill for you're wardrobe 
and that black dress is just divine!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Great taste, u look gorgeous on them! Enjoy them!~


----------



## the_lvlady

Woah!!! What a LOOT! 

Congrats on everything!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love the python lanvin flats.....dyin to own one..hehe


----------



## ruthieee

great buys!


----------



## photomj

Wow Cory! You are so TEENY next to those BIG purses!  ha ha - 

Congrats on a good haul!


----------



## cammy1

cory, I love your threads because you have an amazing sense of style x


----------



## bagtasia

Great Great buys, love them all especially the Python.


----------



## sohja

Stunning !!! Love the python the most too


----------



## allbrandspls

Your a hardcore shopper, great stuff. Love the carousel necklace.


----------



## skimmilk

GORGEOUS everything congrats!!!! Love the bags and the Lanvin shirt best. If you don't mind me asking how tall are you? The LB tote looks larger than I thought it would be ...


----------



## KMBS

Wow, wow, wow


----------



## iluvluxe

wow. Someone has been busy!! What a great haul, you have great taste, wear everything well and thanks for the modeling pics, everything looked so nice on you!


----------



## galex101404

congrats on all your new purchases!! I love them all!


----------



## Jahpson

awesome bags!

either you love huge bags or your a munchkin! lol


----------



## steffe

wow. shop til drop. 

love all of your new buy. the hat is on my list too.


----------



## anonymous

Amazing haul!


----------



## cookie03

love the necklace! esp the carousel details


----------



## alouette

I am sooooooooo drooling right now!  The CD floral jacket, the Chanel necklace, Lanvin necklace tee, Lanvin flats, I'm without speech!!


----------



## x joie

You should do a collection post. lol wishful thinking? Between just the recent threads you posted, I think it would take you a week to get everything out and organized! Do you find yourself actually using all of the stuff you have? More than once? Just curious.. 

Anyway, I love the Chanel totes and the Lanvin tee. Tooooo *cute*! Enjoy your purchases! Let's see how many rounds you can go to! 19, anyone?


----------



## Coldplaylover

Great pics!  Does the LB tote have a zipper closure or is it open?  Does it come in other colors?


----------



## tresjoliex

I love the Lanvin pythons!


----------



## jessi5786

Damn Cory!  I love everything as usual, no surprise there...

That carousel necklace especially caught my eye, I wish there was a pendant with just that CC too, or even just the carousel pendant...sigh*


----------



## Moonlight

Nice purchases.... it only shows that you've got a good taste in fashion..


----------



## kara_n

Lovely purchases!!! I love the Dior jacket, I almost got the shell tank version of it. Have you seen that? Anyways, it's a very pretty print!

And those floral headbands I'm seeing everywhere! It's weird because I've been making my own with silk flowers for a long time now.... It was so weird when I saw them in a fashion magazine and on Paris Hilton..lol....Someone is spying on me ...kidding.


----------



## Veelyn

Wow, love all the bags! Great goods..


----------



## lily j.

Good work!  Very well done.


----------



## kh9079

I love this bag. are the shoulder straps adjustable? do you know the size/dim? wow i love love it!!! i think i NEED ONE!
*Chanel Le Marais Tote in Gold/Black-*NM Tysons Galleria, VA $2995 USD


----------



## peachbaby

Love everything! The hat is super cute!!!


----------



## may3545

Such amazing purchases! I really adore the Chanel necklace and the tweed jacket!


----------



## DD101

Cory, I am wowed by all your great stuff!

I love the carousel necklace, the GWC hoodie, and the Le Marias tote! I love that black gold look. You get the nicest stuff, I love it _*all! *_


----------



## lilobubbletea

i lo0o0ove the jeweled tee! it's too cute. =D


----------



## newbie

hmmm...I think you need a bigger closet

btw, great stuff!


----------



## misskt

Wow! Everything is simply stunning


----------



## vickiness

i love everything you got!


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

Love the cerf!


----------



## ldldb

C, i love that lanvin hat! what was the retail on it please?


----------



## cindy05

I love that tweed jacket. Looks great on you.



calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel Fantasy Tweed Jacket-*eBay, was ecstatic to have found this amazing piece with all the fringe and colorful tweed work!!!  Finally got it back after alterations had to tweak it a little bit...
> 
> View attachment 506847
> 
> 
> View attachment 506848
> 
> 
> *Christian Dior Floral Silk short sleeve jacket-*Saks NYC, not sure if I posted this already but it was at the alterations too to get a button fixed, sigh, if only I could do the most basic things like sew a button back!!
> 
> View attachment 506849
> 
> 
> View attachment 506850


----------



## Elle Candy

Your purchase is awesome.


----------



## panda_princess

love the necklace!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Bri 333 said:


> Cory, you have such amazing taste!!! Congrats on all your purchases. You look amazing. The Lady Braid Tote and Python Tote look gorgeous on you. I still vote for the blue one.


 
*Thanks so much!!! And you have to keep me posted on your Chanel python hunt too!!*



cherripi said:


> I love everything you bought!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*YAY thanks for checking in on my thread!!*



melisande said:


> Amazing! Thanks for posting all of that! It's great to see the pictures.


 
*Yah, I love seeing everyone elses pics too which is what drives me to do this even though it takes forever and Im terrible at taking pics LOL*



melisande said:


> The Lanvin stuff is really neat, too.


 
*The 22 faubourg line is simply TDF and one of my favs this 2008 year...too bad for my wallet Lanvin released it for both Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter 2008 so more of these tees have followed me home!!*



Jayne1 said:


> *WOW!!!* I love everything, but especially your bags and necklace!!


 
*Thanks!!!  It def felt like a shopping high!!*



Irishgal said:


> I'm speechless! Amazing goods!



*Weee...i think my credit card feels out of breath too tho =X*



Jayne1 said:


> Yikes! This is too fabulous!!


 
*Thanks!!! but hopefully thats a good "yikes" HAHA*



MIffy27 said:


> I like your carousel necklace Cory. It has to be the costume jewellery piece of this season for Chanel!!!


 
*Its funny cos I didnt even look at the carousel necklace, when I saw the CC charms one I was like OMG THAT IS A MUST HAVE!!  But when the carousel came in, the Chanel boutique manager was like YOU HAVE TO SEE IT AT LEAST, so they just held it for me and when I saw it I was like "uh oh...guess its coming home with me tonight"*


----------



## calisnoopy

ChocoGrace said:


> Congrats, I love all your goodies. Especially all the Lanvin!


 
*Thanks...the lanvin tees are actually some of my fav designer pieces, easy to wear but super unique and eye catching!!*



pursemania said:


> Great taste!! Thanks for sharing with us!!


 
*Thanks!!!*


kwongkittiroch said:


> Awesome! I'm totally jealous!!!


 
*Awww dont be jealous...i told my friend she could always borrow my things since ive always wanted a sister to share things with but shes never taken up my offer...I just like sharing when I can *



harleyNemma said:


> Everything is gorgeous. Congratulations!


 
*Thanks!!!*



pond23 said:


> Wow! Sensory overload alert! You made quite a haul Cory! You made some fab choices. I especially love the Lady Braid Tote and the Carousel charms necklace (how cute that the parts of the carousel actuallly move!). Thanks for sharing!


 
*YAY...love to be the cause of "good" sensory overload hehe...I know the detail put into the carousel charm is amazing, which brings me to kind of understand the price tag along with it i guess...*



thegraceful1 said:


> *C*- your lastest loot is gorgeous, esp. those Lavins flats , and *KEEP* your dark blue python!!!!!


 
*hehe, im not sure this is my "lastest" unless i dont post the rest of things ive accumulated and other pieces im still waiting on from Chanel and some other things that came in the last week...*



shiny_hair said:


> Wow great stuff! I especially loved the python tote and the Chanel necklace!!!!


 
*thanks for looking at it all too!!!*



gee said:


> love your lanvin shirt and shoes, the chanel python (of course)....and those headpieces are very cute!


 
*yay...the headpieces are really cool, i love picking out things that are different *



fieryfashionist said:


> Wow, what a huge haul of stuff girl... I almost passed out haha.  Wow, the Carousel necklace is too cute ... I adore the details in the carousel itself, but I definitely can't get two 2K and up costume pieces myself.  I think the blue python looks great on you (lovely color scheme) and the gold Le Marais and Black LB tote are fab!  Love the Fantasy Tweed jacket too!  I have to get a jacket one of these days! Ohh, and the Lanvin tee is adorable! Enjoy everything!


 
*You're hilarious Minal!!! Your comments are always so fun to read and so animated hehe...dont pass out, theres a lot more TPF browsing and shopping to do!!!*

*If you ever wanna borrow the carousel necklace, you just need to come see me in D.C.!!*



haj1119 said:


> What a spree! I am enjoying the show! Keep it going girl!


 
*Thanks...I'll try to keep up and keep with these threads...I wonder if I should just start one thread...too bad I couldnt merge all of these shopping spree ones...*

*OR maybe I can just start a new thread some day of my collection pieces and include modeling outfit pics if I ever get to that point of being so on top of thinigs and taking daily modeling outfit pics...*


----------



## calisnoopy

originallyxelle said:


> OMG
> that cerf is TDF !!


 
*Yah, the python cerf is seriously amazing in person, I can stare at it all day long in different angles and different lighting!!*



misstrashe said:


> CAN I BE YOUR DAUGHTER???????????????????????????


 
*HEEHEE, this totally cracked me up!!!*

*Im not sure I could have a daughter right now, had enough trouble with my doggie before hahaha...*

*And usually people think I'm the one whos someone elses daughter hehe (esp in Vegas where I get carded every time I move)*



miffy said:


> Great stuff again! Love the Lanvin hat - looks great on you!


 
*Thanks, the Lanvin hat was an awesome find thanks to some great SAs at Satine in LA*



littlefish said:


> i love all your bag and your jacket. Very beautiful!!!


 
*Thanks so much for checking in!!*



fice16 said:


> Wow Cory, another round of goodies huh
> I like all your new purchases, esp. the RTW pieces. They look very nice on you!


 
*Yeppers...another round, and more rounds ahead of us...Im trying to think strategically though how i should do these posts/threads...*

*Maybe if im not too lazy ill start a whole new thread or if i could merge all these round 1-3 and just add to them?*




kimalee said:


> wow wow wow wow wow! congrats!


 
*Thanks!!!*



roey said:


> Wow, that's a lot of loot between all your threads! You got a sugar daddy hidden that you care to share with the rest of us?


 
*Thanks roey!!!  Sugar daddy eh?  LOL, sounds fun but never believed in having one hehe*



fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, omg, this made me !! Seeing as how C is actually a few years younger than me (uhh, and also, can your parents adopt me girl, damn?! ), I don't think she'll be adopting you anytime soon (maybe as a sister haha)!


 
*yahhh maybe a sister!!! Ive always wanted siblings!!!*



Maria2006 said:


> thanks for sharing ...your bags are pretty,congrats


 
*thanks so much for browsing!!*



tayls said:


> I LOVE your purchases..enjoy them!!!


 
*Thanks!!! I def will have to make good use of them all!*



Ocean08 said:


> Congrats! Love all your amazing purchases!


 
*Thanks *


----------



## calisnoopy

Celia_Hish said:


> *C* - i love your bags esp the LB black tote as the handles attracts me a lot. U always have great bags, congrats...u look FAB on them!~


 
*Yess...the handles on the LB tote are what attracts most ppl to that line I think...too bad it wasnt just a tad bit lighter but i can def live with the weight *


----------



## calisnoopy

Celia_Hish said:


> Love all ur new loot! The python tote is exotic and it's a must to have!~ The necklace is sooooo beautiful, congrats!!~


 

*Thanks Celia for always enlarging pics too!!*


----------



## calisnoopy

Celia_Hish said:


> awesome purchases....i love them all esp the tweed jacket (sooooooooo gorgy and i wish i can find one like this) and the lanvin top. Great taste!~


 
*Have you browsed eBay much?  Chanel RTW is pretty readily available on there though i admit its always nice to be able to try it on for fit and all...*


----------



## calisnoopy

Celia_Hish said:


> Everything looks gorgeous...LOLLL
> 
> I love the dress, the pink sweatshirt and the hat looks so adorable on you. Congrats once again!


 
*Thanks Celia!!!*


----------



## fleur-de-lis

Amazing loot! The carousel necklace is such a pretty accessory! Keep them coming


----------



## calisnoopy

Luxury Gal said:


> Wow. Great collection. I have something to aspire to!!


 
*Aww thanks...thats really sweet!!*



pinksugah said:


> Lovely collection!!!! I would kill for you're wardrobe
> and that black dress is just divine!!


 
*Thanks so much!!  Yah I really had to hunt that one down!*



the_lvlady said:


> Woah!!! What a LOOT!
> 
> Congrats on everything!


 
*Yes it def feels like a real LOOt *



ruthieee said:


> great buys!


 
*thanks!!! *



photomj said:


> Wow Cory! You are so TEENY next to those BIG purses! ha ha -
> 
> Congrats on a good haul!


 
*Haha...i dunno why but big bags always attract me the most...tho ive tried to buy more smaller/clutch style bags since a guy friend once asked if i could for once buy a bag i didnt fit in haha*



cammy1 said:


> cory, I love your threads because you have an amazing sense of style x


 
*thanks so much!!!*

*maybe one day ill do a collection thread of all my buys and post how i wear them too each day (if only i was that organized and not too lazy to take pics in the AM)*



bagtasia said:


> Great Great buys, love them all especially the Python.


 
*Thanks...love your emoticon-smileys too haha*



sohja said:


> Stunning !!! Love the python the most too


 
*Aww thanks so much!!!*



allbrandspls said:


> Your a hardcore shopper, great stuff. Love the carousel necklace.


 
*Thanks Winnie!!!*



skimmilk said:


> GORGEOUS everything congrats!!!! Love the bags and the Lanvin shirt best. If you don't mind me asking how tall are you? The LB tote looks larger than I thought it would be ...


 
*I'm 5'0 105lbs...and yah the LB tote is pretty sizeable but nothing compared to the Le Marais gold tote which is MUCH more of a shopper size Id say...*

*Might look bigger on me too cos Blake Lively is 5'10, lucky girls got 10 inches of height on me!!*



KMBS said:


> Wow, wow, wow


 
*Thanks!!!*



iluvluxe said:


> wow. Someone has been busy!! What a great haul, you have great taste, wear everything well and thanks for the modeling pics, everything looked so nice on you!


 
*Yes, i think shopping does qualify to be a part time job sometimes, if not a full time one when you have to hunt for special items or sale pieces!!*

*Thanks for your sweet words!!*



galex101404 said:


> congrats on all your new purchases!! I love them all!


 
*Thanks for letting me share!!*


----------



## Poosdarling

Wow Cory! I love it all .....


----------



## calisnoopy

Jahpson said:


> awesome bags!
> 
> either you love huge bags or your a munchkin! lol


 
*I'm a munchkin *



steffe said:


> wow. shop til drop.
> 
> love all of your new buy. the hat is on my list too.


 
*thanks!!! i didnt even know about the lanvin hat till my SA sent me pics of it and sent it to me to just try on...*

*where else have you seen this hat?*



anonymous said:


> Amazing haul!


 
*thanks for checking it out!!*



cookie03 said:


> love the necklace! esp the carousel details


 
*the carousel is a huge hit, the Chanel manager i know is hunting one down for herself too LOL*



alouette said:


> I am sooooooooo drooling right now! The CD floral jacket, the Chanel necklace, Lanvin necklace tee, Lanvin flats, I'm without speech!!


 
*weee, thanks !!!*




x joie said:


> You should do a collection post. lol wishful thinking? Between just the recent threads you posted, I think it would take you a week to get everything out and organized! Do you find yourself actually using all of the stuff you have? More than once? Just curious..
> 
> Anyway, I love the Chanel totes and the Lanvin tee. Tooooo *cute*! Enjoy your purchases! Let's see how many rounds you can go to! 19, anyone?


 
*Ohhh I love that idea...but I dont know if I could start a whole new collection post LOL...I wish there was a way to merge all 3 rounds into one thread and then I could keep adding to that!!!*

*Id hate to lose everyones awesome and sweet comments if I were to start a new collection post (reload all these round 1-3 pics) on there and close these individual threads...*

*And yes, I actually use all of this, the few I dont I return or end up selling...*

*I may take you up on that collection thread idea once I figure out how best to go about it...*




Coldplaylover said:


> Great pics! Does the LB tote have a zipper closure or is it open? Does it come in other colors?


 
*The LB tote comes in dk grey, red, and I dont know of any other colors...and now Im blanking out on how it closes LOL...ill get back to you on this one!!*



tresjoliex said:


> I love the Lanvin pythons!


 
*Thanks!! they're so comfy too!!*



jessi5786 said:


> Damn Cory! I love everything as usual, no surprise there...
> 
> That carousel necklace especially caught my eye, I wish there was a pendant with just that CC too, or even just the carousel pendant...sigh*


 
*a single carousel pendant necklace would be cool too!!!*

*Thanks for checking in again!!*



Moonlight said:


> Nice purchases.... it only shows that you've got a good taste in fashion..


 
*awww thanks!!*

*i feel like being from HK and LA I should have the fashion gene in me hehe*



kara_n said:


> Lovely purchases!!! I love the Dior jacket, I almost got the shell tank version of it. Have you seen that? Anyways, it's a very pretty print!
> 
> And those floral headbands I'm seeing everywhere! It's weird because I've been making my own with silk flowers for a long time now.... It was so weird when I saw them in a fashion magazine and on Paris Hilton..lol....Someone is spying on me ...kidding.


 
*Oh wow, you make your own?  Would love to see pics of it sometime...Ive never even seen Paris wear these LOL...usually that kinda turns me away slightly from buying something =X*

*And yes, Ive seen that Dior tank, that floral line in S/S 08 was gorgeous I thought!!*



Veelyn said:


> Wow, love all the bags! Great goods..


 
*Aww thanks!!*



lily j. said:


> Good work! Very well done.


 
*Always happy to make my fellow TPF'ers proud haha*



kh9079 said:


> I love this bag. are the shoulder straps adjustable? do you know the size/dim? wow i love love it!!! i think i NEED ONE!
> *Chanel Le Marais Tote in Gold/Black-*NM Tysons Galleria, VA $2995 USD


 
*So funny cos my SA had another bag brought in for me to see to see if I had the better shape one or not and another SA apparently bugged her all day until I showed up to view the bag cos the SA said she had a client who had been dying for that bag.*

*They're still around at NM so def call an SA if you want it and if you need a NM SA referral, let me know *

*Sorry I havent measured it but you may be able to find the size on TPF if you search and the straps arent adjustable but are def long enough to throw over your shoulders w/o a problem!!* 



peachbaby said:


> Love everything! The hat is super cute!!!


 
*Thanks!!!*


----------



## vikianderson

*fab choices as ever *cali*  ~ you must have the biggest closet on the planet girlie !! *


----------



## calisnoopy

may3545 said:


> Such amazing purchases! I really adore the Chanel necklace and the tweed jacket!


 
*Thanks!!!  Chanel RTW pieces are truly items I plan on keeping forever!!*



DD101 said:


> Cory, I am wowed by all your great stuff!
> 
> I love the carousel necklace, the GWC hoodie, and the Le Marias tote! I love that black gold look. You get the nicest stuff, I love it _*all! *_


 
*heyy your CC charms necklace is STUNNING too, I tried it on at the Chanel boutique but am waiting for mine from Saks to come in...i cant wait!!!*



lilobubbletea said:


> i lo0o0ove the jeweled tee! it's too cute. =D


 
*thanks!!*



newbie said:


> hmmm...I think you need a bigger closet
> 
> btw, great stuff!


 
*haha that is very true!!! too bad the bigger closet will have to wait till next home!!*



misskt said:


> Wow! Everything is simply stunning


 
*thanks!!!*



vickiness said:


> i love everything you got!


 
*thanks!!! *



louis loves fendi 818 said:


> Love the cerf!


 
*glad to know the cerf is getting lots of love!!*



ldldb said:


> C, i love that lanvin hat! what was the retail on it please?


 
*Larkie its 550 USD if I havent gotten back to you on this already...*

*email Christine at Satine, shes awesome, tell her Cory sent ya though Im pretty sure I bought the last one she mentioned...*

cdkastler@aol.com 



cindy05 said:


> I love that tweed jacket. Looks great on you.


 
*Thanks!!*



Elle Candy said:


> Your purchase is awesome.


 
**



panda_princess said:


> love the necklace!!!


 
*Its also very light too, not heavy at all!!*



fleur-de-lis said:


> Amazing loot! The carousel necklace is such a pretty accessory! Keep them coming


 
*Ill try to keep up though just replying to all these comments just now has put me into major sleepy exhausted mode LOL*



Poosdarling said:


> Wow Cory! I love it all .....


 
*YAY, thanks for checking it all out too!!*


----------



## calisnoopy

vikianderson said:


> *fab choices as ever *cali*  ~ you must have the biggest closet on the planet girlie !! *


 
*okies...def signing off for a lil bit after this last reply haha...*

*thanks Viki!!! you have amazing hauls yourself...*

*and i wish i had the biggest closet, but one day hopefully *


----------



## mon favori

LOVE EVERYTHING.


----------



## Fauve

Love the lizard Chanel in the blue color. I would like one too but perhaps a tad smaller...


----------



## pro_shopper

Love the python! Its stunning!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Here's to Round 4 of my collection buys...*

*I'm trying to catch up with the buys and post them on here sooner as they come in YAY*

*As mentioned before, I may also start a collection thread once I can convince myself in the AM to take pics of my outfits and so there will be only one thread of all my buys, outfits each day or week (depending how on top of things I am LOL)...when I start this I will keep you all posted (hoping to merge the previous threads altogether though to save time and also still save the comments people have so kindly left on there)*

*^^ Swanky, would this be okay or do-able by any means--to merge the previous collection buy threads and I can change the title of that thread? *

*Without further adieu* 

*Chanel red patent mini timeless classic flap*-eBay: basically brand new condition with gorgeous matte finish dark silver hardware, tried to take a close up pic of the CC logo to show that, love love this bag to pieces!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel tiffany blue/green mini timeless classic flap bag*-eBay: amazing color, so cute and after its "spa bath" from Chanel I'm happy to bring it home!!  The lambskin is def not AS soft as it was when it came to me but its still soft and just super clean and all new looking 













These were the original pics from the eBay seller I got it from, it was probably a 7 out of 10 condition or so, and I took it right away to Chanel to get a "spa bath".


----------



## NY_fashionista

Oh, wow, I _love_ the red mini!


----------



## cherripi

*gasp* I LOVE them both!!!!! Very super ultra cuteness!!!!!!!


----------



## litlstrawberry

_*OMG*_, how can you sleep at night? 

I mean I probably would "hug" every bag or scatter them around me on the bed just like thousand dozen of roses. 

Lovely colors!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel 2005 LIPSTICK AMAZING RED timeless classic flap bag-*eBay: I was so stunned to finally hold this bag in my hands...some of my friends know how many Chanel red bags I've bought in search for the perfect shade of red...I thought finding this 2005 red color would be near impossible!!!  It came to be in perfect condition, super puffy leather quilting, the bag is just so fat and cute 













The seller's pics from the eBay listing incase mine arent so good with the limited lighting...











_And don't tell anyone but I'm waiting for one more red chanel still...*the Chanel vintage jumbo classic flap in RED CAVIAR with the vintage style bigger CC logo too!!!*_


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Modern Chain E/W tote in glazed black leather*-Chanel Boutique Tysons Galleria, VA: always loved this bag on everyone else and finally got to try it on and realized I could live with the weight (wasnt that bad at all, plus the straps sit easily on my shoulders!!)  LOVE the look of this bag so much and the glazed leather with the shiny silver hdw is GORGEOUS...saw another lady trying on this bag the other day at my local Chanel boutique and couldnt help but "sell that bag to her" and tell her how much I loved mine hehe :shame:


----------



## scarlett13

I LOVE the tiffany blue mini flap!!


----------



## cherripi

OMG!!!! *dies* the red caviar jumbo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *dies few more times*


----------



## calisnoopy

*YSL dark gold metallic leather large bow bag-*YSL Woodbury Outlet: this bag is a few seasons old but thankfully i found it at the YSL outlet in NY for an AMAZING price too, this is the larger of the two sizes in a dark gold metallic color, simply YUMMY to touch and look at! 







*YSL Red Patent Medium Downtown bag*-YSL Madison Boutique, NY: LOVED this red patent color and the huge size is right up my alley, who knew a "medium" could be so..."not medium"??? ush:


----------



## calisnoopy

*Hermes Blue Jean Kelly wallet with palladium hdw-*Hermes Vienna, VA: loved this color and finally got something in blue jean, hopefully to match my blue jean birkin (if all works out for this winter from the bf)  Its quite sizeable so I could even use this as a clutch!!










 
*Hermes Black bearn wallet with gusset and gold hdw-*Hermes Vienna, VA: this is such a classic Hermes wallet style and the extra gusset, not sure if you can tell from my pics, gives it some extra space too...


----------



## emp300

Wow wonderful purchases! I live in McLean VA too! Do you know how much the modern chain is?


----------



## calisnoopy

*Balenciaga mini mini coin in ruby (Fall 08 color)-*Balenciaga LA: loved this mini mini size and was ecstatic to hear that it was making a come back this Fall in new colors!!  The leather is super thick and smushy with little to no veins/distressing too!! 








*Chanel cashmere blend sweater dress (as seen on Rachel Bilson too)-*Neiman Marcus Tysons Galleria, VA: beautiful, lightweight and an amazing sale item at 60% off!!










*Nina Ricci taupe charmeusse silk drop waist dress-*Nordstroms, WA: super hard one to locate in my size during sales, got it at 60% off though, last one in my size!!  Amazing color and its so hard to capture the color due to the texture but its simply TDF and so comfy to wear too!!









*Sass & Bide "One Fine Day" black silk dress with gold sequins collar detail-*Sass & Bide Sydney Paddington Boutique: LOVE LOVE Sass & Bide, so funny too cos the Chanel boutique ladies always think the S&B RTW items are the best, good thing too since they're much lower priced than Chanel RTW!!!




Found this pic online of "one fine day" modeling pic


----------



## angelie

wow awesome purchases


----------



## calisnoopy

*Lanvin dark blue tee with silk satin ribbon trim design-*Intermix Georgetown, DC:  the fit, the style, the detail, the look, comfyness...its all there in these Lanvin tees!!




*Lanvin mini face print tee-*Intermix Georgetown, DC: do I have to say anymore how much I love the Lanvin tees? hehe











*RH Vintage Free City tee with gold metallic safety pins design-*Scoop NYC Soho: can it get any cooler and more creative?  Huge fan of RH Vintage Free City clothing too!














*Sass & Bide "I'm from Ohio" dress-*Sass & Bide Sydney Paddington Boutique: making its way over to me right now via USPS 






*Sass & Bide "Mark & Create" sequins tee dress-*Sass & Bide Sydney Paddington Boutique...riding along with the "I'm from Ohio" dress


----------



## geminibags

Hey Cory, I read somewhere that you bought a dark blue cerf tote. Do you have pics? Congrats on all your awesome purchases.


----------



## GTOFan

Lovely, congrats on all!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Sretsis emerald green dress-*We One You Two boutique Georgetown, DC: AMAZING green color, as soon as I saw it I plucked it out and showed my friend I was shopping with, I marveled at the stud/grommet detailing too and then looked up on this shelf where it showed a pic of Rachel Bilson wearing it and then  I remembered where I had seen it before...very surprised the boutique still had it!!  Its going for alterations to get fitted so it isnt so big on me near the shoulder...will post modeling pix when i get it back!












*Privee cropped school boy blazer jkt with adorable gold buttons-*Intermix Georgetown, DC: LOVE the cropped school boy blazer look!









*DVF Diane Von Furstenberg Harville Grey sweater/shrug-*Intermix Georgetown, DC: was looking for shrugs this season, they're always easy to throw over dresses and great to wear indoors w/o feeling like you have too much on...I feel like shrugs are def key pieces and I'm already on the hunt for some others in diff colors/fabrics/weights...


----------



## calisnoopy

geminibags said:


> Hey Cory, I read somewhere that you bought a dark blue cerf tote. Do you have pics? Congrats on all your awesome purchases.


 
*yeshhh...pics can be found here*

*when I was deciding on the tote color/size*
*http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-python-tote-decision-come-look-pics-help-336061.html*

*and when i finally got my dk blue python large tote*
*http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-python-has-landed-weeeeeee-336554.html*

*and some other pics*
*http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/pix-pix-pix-chanel-rtw-handbags-accessories-more-337261-7.html*


----------



## calisnoopy

mon favori said:


> LOVE EVERYTHING.


 
*WOW thats an amazing set of emoticons you posted there hahaha...so cute!!!  Reminds me of the "wave" we do at sports stadiums!!*



Fauve said:


> Love the lizard Chanel in the blue color. I would like one too but perhaps a tad smaller...


 
*Yah, the large is def quite a large bag hehe...but i love big bags *



pro_shopper said:


> Love the python! Its stunning!


 
*Thanks!!! *


----------



## calisnoopy

*will post replies later...gotta run home for olympics and dinner now YAY*


----------



## jadecee

Wow! My head is spinning with all the gorgeousness in this thread! Thanks for sharing!

lol - I have to come back and take a look again later. I have to go lie down now. I'm feeling light headed from my heart pounding at all these beautiful things in a row!


----------



## iluvluxe

WOW!! Congrats girl, you have super adorable taste!! Cant wait to see your stuff in action


----------



## jmen

This is another amazing thread.  I see a Larkie v. Cory run off forming in the fall breeze. . .


----------



## Regina07

Girl -- you have been one busy shopper ... and everything is TDF!!!  I don't know how you can stand to tear yourself away from the mirror when you see how adorable it all is.  Congrats


----------



## pond23

Cory, you sure know how to shop! I am speechless! You're threads are always so fun for me to read. I am loving your Chanel vintage flap and the Balenciaga rouge mini mini coin purse! I am hoping BalLA has some in stock when I go there soon.


----------



## okieokie

omg, i love the red mini!!!!!!


----------



## MIffy27

Many thanks C! Your purchases are amazing!


----------



## BagsOnly

OMG... THERE'S A PART FOUR???? I thought it finished at part 3..... 

All your purchases are amazing... I love S&B as well-Much cheaper in Au.
Also LOVE Sretsis!!!! They have amazing stuff... always stock up on it when I go to Thailand.

Lovely purchases, and please keep posting !!!


----------



## bisousx

OMG... all of your purchases are gorgeous. I'm so jealous of the two red flaps.... congrats to you! Now if you will excuse me I need to faint  All those beautiful bags are overwhelming!


----------



## robbins65

Wow!  You sure have been busy!  Love the chanels!  and your other purchases too!


----------



## LOVELINDT

I love the chanel tiffany >__<


----------



## Celia_Hish

*C* - i love ur two mini flaps, great finds and they are such rare colors...congrats, u look gorgy on them!!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

Wow...u finally got the 05 lipstick red flap? u are really lucky, i love the 05 red.  Now we can be glazed MC tote sistas, it's a practical bag and i love it.  Congrats!!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

Congrats to all ur new loot! Love ur hermes purchases. Btw, i also have the same primp anchor top


----------



## Celia_Hish

I'm impressed with all ur new purchases, congrats! the red mini mini CP is soooo adorable, love the color!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love the grey cardigan and the little black jacket, u look fabulous on them, congrats


----------



## stefeilnately

love the nina ricci dress!! is it still availabe?


----------



## the_lvlady

Wow, Amazing haul as usual!!! 

Can I live in your closet?


----------



## littlefish

WOW i love all your new purchase!


----------



## peachbaby

Love everything!!!! ...especially the Hermes blue-jean wallet, I love that  shade of blue    Congrats!


----------



## kimalee

everything is gorgeous!  congrats!


----------



## Coldplaylover

Everything looks great on you!


----------



## ceci

Love your colored Mini flaps


----------



## kwongkittiroch

OMG! Everything is gorgeous!  Love the mini flaps!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

*Hermes Blue Jean Kelly wallet with palladium hdw-*Hermes Vienna, VA: loved this color and finally got something in blue jean, hopefully to match my blue jean birkin (if all works out for this winter from the bf)  Its quite sizeable so I could even use this as a clutch!!

is this epsom?  it's incredible how different bj looks in this leather!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

those flaps make me long for the old cc's!  great stuff!


----------



## cookielicious23

wow, great haul... im drooling here... too yummy for words.. i adore the style of rachel bilson too... classy look  congratulations!!!


----------



## kara_n

Amazing buys, as usual! 
I love Lanvin tee's as well...but don't own any...._yet

_I also love the bj Hermes wallet ... and omg how lucky are you when you get the matching Birkin!?! You'll look fab with it!


----------



## missydarla

wow! i love everything here


----------



## originallyxelle

love the buys!


----------



## drunky_krol

wow is to go crazyyy lol,u buy nice stuff and alot of them! lucky girl! enjoy it and everything is gorgeous.


----------



## iluvchanel

Your Chanel red collection is fabulous.  I can't wait to see your vintage jumbo! Everythings cute too.


----------



## bagtasia

Awesome, very pretty pieces you got there!


----------



## luvchnl

You have very good taste.  All of your buys are wonderful.  I especially love all of your great Chanel finds.  They are all incredibly beautiful.  Enjoy them dearly


----------



## cammy1

i just love ur buys-u have great style and always get great Chanel bags


----------



## spiralsnowman

Wow what can I say, I am just in AWE!!! Great purchases, thanks for sharing such lovely and beautiful eye candy with us "C". 

You always have the best taste too girl!!!


----------



## sohja

Love Love Love everything ...... Great Taste


----------



## artemisa

Your collection is super beautiful! Congratulations!!! I love the mini flaps you have just shown, the turquoise mini flap is amazing!!!


----------



## giraffee

wow the tiffany miniflap is 
but i must say, red all the way! 33


----------



## EMMY

OMG I love those minis!!!! I so wish I had more time to look for this stuff!!! Too busy in the summer!! Congrats!!! I love I love I love!!!!


----------



## ruthieee

great purchases! the flaps are amazing!


----------



## undecidedgirl

O....M.....G!!!!!! I need a minute to recover!! 
Ok everything is gorgeeeeeeous! You have such good taste! You should be a personal shopper or stylist or something! Hahaha. But these especially are my favorite: the tiffany blue green mini flap (This is my favorite color!!) and the emerald green Sretsis dress!!! 
Aaand the modern chain bag...and the red flaps..


----------



## anonymous

What a fantastic haul you got there.  My favorites are definitely the trio red flaps.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cindy05

Wow!!! I love this color!! The minis never did anything for me but after seeing these photos...I may have to put them on my wishlist!! 



calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel tiffany blue/green mini timeless classic flap bag*-eBay: amazing color, so cute and after its "spa bath" from Chanel I'm happy to bring it home!! The lambskin is def not AS soft as it was when it came to me but its still soft and just super clean and all new looking
> 
> View attachment 513269
> 
> 
> View attachment 513270
> 
> 
> View attachment 513271
> 
> 
> View attachment 513272
> 
> 
> These were the original pics from the eBay seller I got it from, it was probably a 7 out of 10 condition or so, and I took it right away to Chanel to get a "spa bath".


----------



## cindy05

That red jumbo caviar jumbo flap is TDF!!!



calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel 2005 LIPSTICK AMAZING RED timeless classic flap bag-*eBay: I was so stunned to finally hold this bag in my hands...some of my friends know how many Chanel red bags I've bought in search for the perfect shade of red...I thought finding this 2005 red color would be near impossible!!! It came to be in perfect condition, super puffy leather quilting, the bag is just so fat and cute
> 
> View attachment 513282
> 
> 
> View attachment 513283
> 
> 
> View attachment 513284
> 
> 
> View attachment 513285
> 
> 
> The seller's pics from the eBay listing incase mine arent so good with the limited lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _And don't tell anyone but I'm waiting for one more red chanel still...*the Chanel vintage jumbo classic flap in RED CAVIAR with the vintage style bigger CC logo too!!!*_


----------



## calisnoopy

star_dust said:


> wow you've bought a lot of shoes :O I love them!!!Congrats )))


 
*I forgot about responding to this first thread till a friend of mine asked about it...thanks again!!*



ninaebella said:


> I love all of ur buys Cory. Theyre Fab!!


 
*Thanks Nina!!! Hope to see ya on TPF some more too!* 



Chi town Chanel said:


> What a great bundle of loot! My faves are the gucci gold flip flops, the miu miu jeweled flats and the ysl sandals. Congrats on a really good haul!


 
*Thanks...yah...i love the flats, can you tell? hehe*



Beebz said:


> wow. drool worthing.
> 
> esp over a 2 month period of time!! geesh women!


 
*yahhh i know *gulp* *



shopalot said:


> Wow you've got great taste!
> You scored some fabulous shoes at a great price.
> I can't wait to see more.


 
*Nothings better than getting fab things at great sales, right? *



jlinds said:


> Great scores Cory. You have fabulous style! Can't wait to see the rest.


 
*Thanks...I added other threads too!!*



sheanabelle said:


> the ysl star flats are adorable.............and there are way too many more things to go into detail about and anyway, I LOVE them ALL!


 
*Thanks...I miss seeing your modeling pics too on the "your chanel in action" thread!!*



kara_n said:


> I live close to Santa Barbara. SB Saks only has Chanel bags & accessories. So I go to Rodeo for clothes and such. But not often . I wish I could go more! And yes I love the star halter top...the only other chanel rtw I have is a little black dress & an 06C apricot sequin skirt . I can't wait to see your new rtw.....it might be tempting though ... my dad thought i was done with rtw for the year



*hehe...hope your dad wont blame me for your need for more Chanel RTW then jk...i love sharing pics and seeing what other people have managed to find too*



allbrandspls said:


> Cory, yes i saw the lambskin on ebay but way over my budget. Did you end up buying this beauty?Can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*yahhh i posted that pic in my latest round 4 thread, its the puffiest chanel quilting ive ever seen hehe, its like a little fatto bag*



MIffy27 said:


> Cory, when are you going to post your second wave of photos? Please post soon!


 
*Round 2, 3 and 4 have been posted but you've seen them already *



LOVELINDT said:


> so jealous of ur shoes!!


 
*thankieee!! *



bagsjunkie said:


> oooh..you naughty girl!!! I LOVE ALL YOUR PURCHASES!  Actually I was eyeing a miu2 ballerina flats exactly like yours, but my sis already bought one before I did, and I don't wanna ruin her special feeling about that flats by buying the exact same flats.


 
*im sure she wouldnt mind you both having such amazing flats, right?*



ggk84 said:


> Wow, amazing haul and great variety! May you wear them all in the best of health!


 
*Thanks for stopping by and checking it all out too!!*



VeryIntoChanel said:


> I love it how you replied everyone's post, thats lovely of you!
> 
> We are somewhat similar, we buy the same style of shoes at one time in different colors! haha! I do the same for clothes, if I see something that I really like, I buy them all in different colors! My hubby always says that I am nutty this way... what does men know... LOLLLLL!!!
> 
> Good taste and I bet you start going out a lot just to parade them ya? I would've!! Great taste by the way and good job with your looting! Keep it up!


 
*hehe, i try, cos i know when i leave comments, i often go back and see if the OP replied or said anything return (maybe its just me)*

*but yah...i wish i had more opportunities to wear it out besides work where i try to be as low key as i can be LOL*


----------



## calisnoopy

fmd914 said:


> Cory - Such a nice haul! Love them all - you know how I am about shoes. Have you worn your greasepaint simples yet? I haven't but I do take them out of the box and smile at them!


 
*yess ive worn both the grey and the fuschia greasepaints...LOVE the color!!! but they are also great to just take out of the box and stare at and smile :shame:*



mypurseblog said:


> What cute shoes and great finds too. I can wait to see the rest of your collection.


 
*yay...well round 2,3 and 4 have been posted, tho im hoping there isnt too many more or else ill have to kick the bf out and make more room haha jkkkk*



drunky_krol said:


> omg so beautiful shoes!! congrats!! love everythin!


 
*thank you for letting me share it with you all!*



Beautylicious said:


> Wowza!! What a great haul, Cory!!!  Congratulations and enjoy them all!!


 
*Thanks... *



addicted2chanel said:


> Girl, I WANT your Ikea cases!!!  I love everything!!!


 
*Thanks!!! 50 bucks each for the Ikea cases, cant beat that right?*



Lanier said:


> Can I come live in your closet? I promise I do not make a lot of noise!
> 
> Seriously, I always enjoy looking at your pictures - thank you so much for sharing.



*Sure!! but it wont be too comfy i think *


----------



## calisnoopy

NY_fashionista said:


> Oh, wow, I _love_ the red mini!


 
*YAY, glad you LOVE it too!!  It's def a very cute bright lil' bag *



cherripi said:


> *gasp* I LOVE them both!!!!! Very super ultra cuteness!!!!!!!


 
*Thanks!!! *



litlstrawberry said:


> _*OMG*_, how can you sleep at night?
> 
> I mean I probably would "hug" every bag or scatter them around me on the bed just like thousand dozen of roses.
> 
> Lovely colors!!!


 
*hehe... i move around so much in my sleep id probably be worried about crushing them or knocking them off the bed*



scarlett13 said:


> I LOVE the tiffany blue mini flap!!


 
*Thanks!!!  It is a very darling lil one*



cherripi said:


> OMG!!!! *dies* the red caviar jumbo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *dies few more times*


 
*i heard red caviar is coming out again tho this Fall right?  Some rumors over at NM??*



emp300@yahoo said:


> Wow wonderful purchases! I live in McLean VA too! Do you know how much the modern chain is?


 
*Sure...the MC e/w tote which is what I have is 2895 USD now, got mine from Chanel Boutique at Tysons Galleria, VA--ask for Atsuko if you end up going or calling 703-847-0555, tell her cory sent ya *



angelie said:


> wow awesome purchases


 
*thankee!!*



GTOFan said:


> Lovely, congrats on all!


----------



## calisnoopy

jadecee said:


> Wow! My head is spinning with all the gorgeousness in this thread! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> lol - I have to come back and take a look again later. I have to go lie down now. I'm feeling light headed from my heart pounding at all these beautiful things in a row!


 
*Uh oh, hope you feel better soon and come back to TPF hehe...im glad tho to send your heart racing in a good way!*



iluvluxe said:


> WOW!! Congrats girl, you have super adorable taste!! Cant wait to see your stuff in action


 
*Thanks for letting me share...will try to post more modeling pics when I get a chance!*




jmen said:


> This is another amazing thread. I see a Larkie v. Cory run off forming in the fall breeze. . .


 
*Judy...thats very sweet but Larkie has an amazing collection which will take me years to reach (if ever) but Im trying to add what I can now and then and build up a lasting, unique and special collection of my own :okay:*



Regina07 said:


> Girl -- you have been one busy shopper ... and everything is TDF!!! I don't know how you can stand to tear yourself away from the mirror when you see how adorable it all is. Congrats


 
*heehee...well, not as if you dont have one killer collection of Chanel too!!  im always amazed with all the flaps especially that you have amassed!*



pond23 said:


> Cory, you sure know how to shop! I am speechless! You're threads are always so fun for me to read. I am loving your Chanel vintage flap and the Balenciaga rouge mini mini coin purse! I am hoping BalLA has some in stock when I go there soon.


 
*Ohhh yah, when do you plan to go to Bal LA...when I called I worked with Terry, so funny cos I think I worked with him on my first ever Balenciaga purchase from the Bal NY boutique...the red mini mini is my first Balenciaga purchase in ages...oh and then I decided I needed a white floral city too when NM had their last call sale...*

*Report back what you see when you go to Bal LA!!! *



okieokie said:


> omg, i love the red mini!!!!!!


 
*The ruby mini mini is really adorable right?*



MIffy27 said:


> Many thanks C! Your purchases are amazing!


 
*Thanks Miffy, told ya I'd continue on with more rounds on TPF on my collection buys hehe *



BagsOnly said:


> OMG... THERE'S A PART FOUR???? I thought it finished at part 3.....
> 
> All your purchases are amazing... I love S&B as well-Much cheaper in Au.
> Also LOVE Sretsis!!!! They have amazing stuff... always stock up on it when I go to Thailand.
> 
> Lovely purchases, and please keep posting !!!


 
*Ohh, Thailand is our next destination spot for the bf and me...we've been trying to schedule time (1.5-2 weeks we think is necessary) and plan a tour thing...we wanted to do it on our own but it doesnt seem to save that much more on airfare and hotels...so we figured our first time we'd do it with a tour group...*

*Are you from Thailand or just go there frequently?*

*This is my first ever Sretsis piece...*



bisousx said:


> OMG... all of your purchases are gorgeous. I'm so jealous of the two red flaps.... congrats to you! Now if you will excuse me I need to faint  All those beautiful bags are overwhelming!


 
*No no, dont faint haha...too many fainting cos of TPF would be bad!!!*



robbins65 said:


> Wow! You sure have been busy! Love the chanels! and your other purchases too!


 
*Thanks!!! *


----------



## calisnoopy

Celia_Hish said:


> *C* - i love ur two mini flaps, great finds and they are such rare colors...congrats, u look gorgy on them!!~


 
*Thanks Celia!!  Yah, I like the special bright colors for Chanel timeless classic flaps these days...I see too many beige, browns, blacks (nothing wrong with those at all, all very good staple pieces, but once you've got a black flap...you can venture off to other colors of the rainbow i think)*


----------



## calisnoopy

Celia_Hish said:


> Wow...u finally got the 05 lipstick red flap? u are really lucky, i love the 05 red. Now we can be glazed MC tote sistas, it's a practical bag and i love it. Congrats!!~


 
*YESSS...the 05 red is finally mine, I may have preferred the 05 red in caviar but once I held the soft plushy lambskin quilting in my hand my heart just fluttered!!! *

*Plus I've got my red jumbo vintage caviar...*

*And the MC tote is simply amazing...i could carry that to work 24/7 *


----------



## calisnoopy

Celia_Hish said:


> Congrats to all ur new loot! Love ur hermes purchases. Btw, i also have the same primp anchor top


 
*Hehe, must mean we have great fashion taste then...jk...i love primp thermals, i have like 8 of them, so comfy and great to wear esp in the winter time...*

*Hautelook had a sale on primp recently--everytime i go on there to buy gifts for friends (i try to plan ahead so i have something for my friends birthdays when it comes around) i end up with something for myself too LOL*


----------



## calisnoopy

Celia_Hish said:


> I'm impressed with all ur new purchases, congrats! the red mini mini CP is soooo adorable, love the color!~


 
*YAY, glad it was at least fun to browse thru!!*


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow C, your threads seriously amaze me... are your gp's in the market for another gd haha (j/k)?!   LOVE the mini flaps, they are so adorable!   I'm glad you found something in the '05 red... the best red Chanel has ever done IMO!   Also, wow, I cut that Stretsis dress out of US Weekly when I saw it a month ago, but I stupidly lost the page ... I've been looking for that exact dress!!   Does the boutique you purchased it from have any others or do you know who else might carry it?   Congrats on another haul to end all hauls girl!


----------



## calisnoopy

Celia_Hish said:


> Love the grey cardigan and the little black jacket, u look fabulous on them, congrats



* Thanks Celia!!!*


----------



## calisnoopy

LOVELINDT said:


> I love the chanel tiffany >__<


 
*YAY thanks *



stefeilnately said:


> love the nina ricci dress!! is it still availabe?


 
*Hmm...I know I bought the last one in a size 38 at Nordies but this was awhile ago during their consolidation sale...I wouldnt even know where to look now since I think they transferred their product around to diff Nordies...I know NM sold out of it awhile back during the sales which is why I went on a mad hunt for this piece and even called Nina Ricci but not many places ordered this particular one...maybe try eBay?*



the_lvlady said:


> Wow, Amazing haul as usual!!!
> 
> Can I live in your closet?


 
*Okies...but Lanier called first dibs to live in my closet I think...so it may be a super tight fit hehe*



littlefish said:


> WOW i love all your new purchase!


 
**



peachbaby said:


> Love everything!!!! ...especially the Hermes blue-jean wallet, I love that shade of blue  Congrats!


 
*YES, i feel like the blue jean color is so iconic of Hermes!!!*



kimalee said:


> everything is gorgeous! congrats!


 
*thanks!!!*



Coldplaylover said:


> Everything looks great on you!


 
*thanks for checking it all out too!!*



ceci said:


> Love your colored Mini flaps


 
*yess the mini flaps can def be addicting...*



kwongkittiroch said:


> OMG! Everything is gorgeous!  Love the mini flaps!


 
*So glad you enjoyed the thread and posts!!!*



kicksarefortwids said:


> *Hermes Blue Jean Kelly wallet with palladium hdw-*Hermes Vienna, VA: loved this color and finally got something in blue jean, hopefully to match my blue jean birkin (if all works out for this winter from the bf)  Its quite sizeable so I could even use this as a clutch!!
> 
> is this epsom? it's incredible how different bj looks in this leather!


 
*yes i believe the blue jean is epsom and the black is in chevre (forget which one though)*



kicksarefortwids said:


> those flaps make me long for the old cc's! great stuff!


 
*i DO have a soft spot for the older and even vintage Chanels too!!*


----------



## calisnoopy

cookielicious23 said:


> wow, great haul... im drooling here... too yummy for words.. i adore the style of rachel bilson too... classy look  congratulations!!!


 
*yep...im a Rachel B fan too...love how her stuff is always so cute and comfy!!*



kara_n said:


> Amazing buys, as usual!
> I love Lanvin tee's as well...but don't own any...._yet_
> 
> I also love the bj Hermes wallet ... and omg how lucky are you when you get the matching Birkin!?! You'll look fab with it!


 
*Hi Kara!! you def should look into the Lanvin tees, they're TDF!!!*



missydarla said:


> wow! i love everything here


 
*Thanks!!!*



originallyxelle said:


> love the buys!


 
*Thanks!!!*



iluvchanel said:


> Your Chanel red collection is fabulous. I can't wait to see your vintage jumbo! Everythings cute too.


 
*hey there...havent chatted in awhile!! thanks and will def post pics when my vintage jumbo gets back (hoping it will be soon)*



bagtasia said:


> Awesome, very pretty pieces you got there!


 
*thanks!!! *



luvchnl said:


> You have very good taste. All of your buys are wonderful. I especially love all of your great Chanel finds. They are all incredibly beautiful. Enjoy them dearly


 
*Thanks so much for your kind words!!!*


----------



## calisnoopy

cammy1 said:


> i just love ur buys-u have great style and always get great Chanel bags


 
*thanks so much!!!*



spiralsnowman said:


> Wow what can I say, I am just in AWE!!! Great purchases, thanks for sharing such lovely and beautiful eye candy with us "C".
> 
> You always have the best taste too girl!!!


 
*heya!!  thanks for stopping by...hadnt seen u on TPF as much recently *



sohja said:


> Love Love Love everything ...... Great Taste


 
*Thanks!!!*



artemisa said:


> Your collection is super beautiful! Congratulations!!! I love the mini flaps you have just shown, the turquoise mini flap is amazing!!!


 
*hehe...yah i never thought much about the mini flaps till i saw them in colors, then it was like weeeee*



giraffee said:


> wow the tiffany miniflap is
> but i must say, red all the way! 33


 
*yah can you tell i have a soft spot for bright colors esp in red!!*



EMMY said:


> OMG I love those minis!!!! I so wish I had more time to look for this stuff!!! Too busy in the summer!! Congrats!!! I love I love I love!!!!


 
*its true...this searching around DOES take up lots of times*


----------



## calisnoopy

ruthieee said:


> great purchases! the flaps are amazing!


 
*yep, i think the chanel flaps are the one must have for every Chanel fan!!*



undecidedgirl said:


> O....M.....G!!!!!! I need a minute to recover!!
> Ok everything is gorgeeeeeeous! You have such good taste! You should be a personal shopper or stylist or something! Hahaha. But these especially are my favorite: the tiffany blue green mini flap (This is my favorite color!!) and the emerald green Sretsis dress!!!
> Aaand the modern chain bag...and the red flaps..


 
*hehe, i take it you love green (from your comments above hehe)*

*i think i may be too bossy to be a stylist, like "no way, u need to wear this..." and maybe too opinionated too...LOL*

*but maybe one day as a side thing for friends, i wouldnt mind being a personal shopper!!*



anonymous said:


> What a fantastic haul you got there. My favorites are definitely the trio red flaps. Thanks for sharing!


 
*yay, the red chanel flaps are def a huge hit...i have a feeling if Chanel does do a nice bright red lipstick flap in 09, it will be sold out in seconds or before it even hits the shelves!!*



cindy05 said:


> Wow!!! I love this color!! The minis never did anything for me but after seeing these photos...I may have to put them on my wishlist!!


 
*yay...hoping to convert more into mini lovers hehe jkkk*



cindy05 said:


> That red jumbo caviar jumbo flap is TDF!!!


 
*yess im super antsy to get this red caviar jumbo back from the chanel spa!!*


----------



## calisnoopy

fieryfashionist said:


> Wow C, your threads seriously amaze me... are your gp's in the market for another gd haha (j/k)?!  LOVE the mini flaps, they are so adorable!  I'm glad you found something in the '05 red... the best red Chanel has ever done IMO!  Also, wow, I cut that Stretsis dress out of US Weekly when I saw it a month ago, but I stupidly lost the page ... I've been looking for that exact dress!!  Does the boutique you purchased it from have any others or do you know who else might carry it?  Congrats on another haul to end all hauls girl!


 
*hey M...hehe funny question...or why dont i just adopt you to be my surrogate daughter? LOL jkkkk*

*yah, the 05 red has been something ive been hunting down for so long...i feel as if this year may be my biggest chanel year ever...maybe after this in '09 and '10 i can cool down and go on some 2 year or 5 year ban LOL...*

*i think id still have enough to keep myself busy and happy to play with and wear in my closet...*

*try calling the We One You Two boutique in Georgetown (Washington, D.C.)...when I bought it there was another one but I didnt remember the size...I got a size 6 and it fit me on the waist for the most part cos it runs quite small and the shoulders upper half area is where i have to take it in some so it doesnt fall off my shoulders...*

*tell them you're the friend of the girl who bought the sretsis emerald green dress over the weekend haha...*


----------



## annie0127

OMG~~~I love ALL you bought!!!
ecpecially the tiffany one!!
so cuteeee


----------



## may3545

Wow these are amazing purchases!!!! You look fabulous too


----------



## hinge13

Wow, that's a whole lot of pretty shoes! What a great haul and I'm really impressed that you managed to find so many of them on sale!
Congrats!


----------



## hinge13

Oh, and I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I think the YSL bow bag is my fave.  Great purchases!


----------



## steffe

a lot of stuff! well done girl.


----------



## mcb100

Ohmigosh, i would love to raid your closet.


----------



## cheapmommy

calisnoopy said:


> *Hermes Blue Jean Kelly wallet with palladium hdw-*Hermes Vienna, VA: loved this color and finally got something in blue jean, hopefully to match my blue jean birkin (if all works out for this winter from the bf)  Its quite sizeable so I could even use this as a clutch!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 513309
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513310
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513311
> 
> 
> *Hermes Black bearn wallet with gusset and gold hdw-*Hermes Vienna, VA: this is such a classic Hermes wallet style and the extra gusset, not sure if you can tell from my pics, gives it some extra space too...
> 
> 
> View attachment 513312
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513313


 
Love your H!  Are you coming to the orange side?  How do you find getting in your kelly wallet?  I was afraid that it would be difficult to open and close.  Love the bearn wallet!  I'm looking for a H wallet!  Hope you get your birkin soon!  And love all your other buys.  Lanvin t's look great!!


----------



## purse4u

I *love* everything!! Wonderful purchases!! Thank you so much for sharing!  I have the miminettes in silver..arent they comfy??!?!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## TNCOGIRL1837

I Love the Tiffany color flap!!


----------



## Cimbelmyne

calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel tiffany blue/green mini timeless classic flap bag*-eBay: amazing color, so cute and after its "spa bath" from Chanel I'm happy to bring it home!!  The lambskin is def not AS soft as it was when it came to me but its still soft and just super clean and all new looking
> 
> View attachment 513269
> 
> 
> View attachment 513270
> 
> 
> View attachment 513271
> 
> 
> View attachment 513272
> 
> 
> These were the original pics from the eBay seller I got it from, it was probably a 7 out of 10 condition or so, and I took it right away to Chanel to get a "spa bath".


Your flaps are to die for haha. How much did they set you back for?


----------



## BagsOnly

Hi Calisnoppy,

No I'm not from Thailand, but I have been there a few times (only to Bangkok becasue I hate the sun ie- no beaches for me!!!)
You will LOVE the shopping in BKK- theres sooo many great local designers, just check out Paragon, and there a few other shopping centres near there.

The food is great over there, must try Zanotti's. It's an Italian (I know, why eat Italian when I'm in Thailand) rest and it has the best t-bone EVER, and the lobster Pasta is YUMMOOOOOOOOOO and its really cheap too (for the locals its exp)- Must make a booking tho otherwise you wont be able to get a table.


----------



## lm040523

Great purchases, love the gray chanel sweater!


----------



## siennachanel

wow great job loving alll the chanel goodies!!! hey do you buy from a certain seller on ebay?? how do you manage to score all these loveliessss so envious =)


----------



## carvedwords

WOW!!!  Awesome purchases.


----------



## calisnoopy

annie0127 said:


> OMG~~~I love ALL you bought!!!
> ecpecially the tiffany one!!
> so cuteeee


 
*thanks!!! yah the blue and red mini flaps have been getting lots of *



may3545 said:


> Wow these are amazing purchases!!!! You look fabulous too


 
*thanks!!!! *



Chi town Chanel said:


> I think the YSL bow bag is my fave. Great purchases!


 
*yes id love to get the black version of that YSL bow too, great price and easy to carry bag, i love BOWS too!!*



steffe said:


> a lot of stuff! well done girl.


 
*thanks steffe...btw is that you in your avatar pic...ive always wondered but couldnt remember if i asked you before...*



cheapmommy said:


> Love your H! Are you coming to the orange side? How do you find getting in your kelly wallet? I was afraid that it would be difficult to open and close. Love the bearn wallet! I'm looking for a H wallet! Hope you get your birkin soon! And love all your other buys. Lanvin t's look great!!


 
*hehe...i actually have been visiting the H store a bit too much in the past 2 years...no bag yet, just tons of shawls/scarves (which i never got around to taking pics of), bracelets, ties for the bf and dad, and im waiting on a red braise croc bearn wallet!!! that will be TDF, saw it once, passed on it and been kicking myself ever since...am still waiting for my SA to tell me he found it again or else we'll have to special order....*

*nope, the kelly wallet is pretty easy to access...and im kinda clumsy too LOL*

*yes the bearn is just so classic...what colors are u considering?*



TNCOGIRL1837 said:


> I Love the Tiffany color flap!!


 
*thanks!!! *



Cimbelmyne said:


> Your flaps are to die for haha. How much did they set you back for?


 
*not too much actually, each of them i negotiated with the seller tho the red patent one was a def steal...*



BagsOnly said:


> Hi Calisnoppy,
> 
> No I'm not from Thailand, but I have been there a few times (only to Bangkok becasue I hate the sun ie- no beaches for me!!!)
> You will LOVE the shopping in BKK- theres sooo many great local designers, just check out Paragon, and there a few other shopping centres near there.
> 
> The food is great over there, must try Zanotti's. It's an Italian (I know, why eat Italian when I'm in Thailand) rest and it has the best t-bone EVER, and the lobster Pasta is YUMMOOOOOOOOOO and its really cheap too (for the locals its exp)- Must make a booking tho otherwise you wont be able to get a table.


 

*OMGGGG i cant wait to go to thailand...im gonna make it a priority for sure next year, we have a friends wedding in Bali to attend in Sept next yr...so im gonna see if i cant take a few weeks off altogether to hit that south pacific region!!*

*i think all ill be doing is touring and stuffing my face LOL, do you bring ur chanels or any nice designer pieces...id think id go with just tees and shorts, things that are easy to maintain and wash and comfy shoes or sandals...*



lm040523 said:


> Great purchases, love the gray chanel sweater!


 
*thanks!!! one of those pieces i didnt even think about till a friend of mine asked me about it and i realized it was around at 60% off lol*



siennachanel said:


> wow great job loving alll the chanel goodies!!! hey do you buy from a certain seller on ebay?? how do you manage to score all these loveliessss so envious =)


 
*i buy from a bunch of diff sellers and i have searches out...keeping an eye on eBay listings help a lot too...but can also be bad for the wallet, you always see things you never knew you needed/wanted LOL*



carvedwords said:


> WOW!!! Awesome purchases.


 
*thanks!!! *


----------



## calisnoopy

*My Comfy Friday Work Attire*--love it that we dont have a "dress code" at all...i always knew i could wear juicy couture and chanel to work everyday LOL

-society for rational grey cashmere cardigan: super soft and comfy and light piece!! 
-primp white long thermal with panda print 
-juicy couture emerald green velour pants (juicy couture pants are a staple of mine LOL) 
-Chanel carousel necklace from Fall 2008 
-Chanel white ring with "coco chanel" all around it in black lettering 
-Chanel J12 black 33mm 
-Chanel modern chain tote e/w in glazed black leather











*Chanel white ring with black lettering "coco chanel" all around it-Chanel Tysons Galleria, VA: on sale too!! $130 USD...i know the SAs and managers there so well now, I got to play around behind the counter and just marvel at all the jewelry in the trays you can pull out...*

*And as I was behind the counter, funny cos a lady came over to ask me for help and I was like  maybe I could work at Chanel!! hehe and i ended up helping her answer some questions and then referred her to the SA i usually work with there, Atsuko *

*Anyhow...while I was back there pulling out trays of stuff, I saw this ring and the necklace pendant...been looking for a nice CC pendant sizeable but not huge or too small with nice black and gold rhinestones *


----------



## echo_23

OMG- I am so in love with your red caviar jumbo.  I seriously think it is going to haunt me in my dreams for the next week.  You're sooooooo lucky!!!!!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Primp white long thermal with pandas--SOOO adorable and got on an amazing price from hautelook too!!!*




*Primp dark blue v-neck tee with pandas--can you tell i loved the pandas design??*




*Sass & Bide colorful elastic bracelets from their "black rats" collection, i guess i bought too much from them and they decided to send me a lil pressie, very fun and easy to wear, super light and comfy too!!*




*Chanel 08A Paris-Londres collection cashmere blend navy/creme sweater with jeweled brooches and necklace chain design, simply TDF piece!!*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Another look at the Chanel 08A Paris-Londres sweaters detail...*




*Modeling pic of the Lanvin tee I finally got in the mail from Intermix *


----------



## calisnoopy

hinge13 said:


> Wow, that's a whole lot of pretty shoes! What a great haul and I'm really impressed that you managed to find so many of them on sale!
> Congrats!


 
*thanks!!!  yah, having great SAs and also dedicating some time and effort for hunting during the sales do help a lot!!*



hinge13 said:


> Oh, and I can't wait to see the rest!


 
*round 3 and 4 are posted on Chanel TPF already *


----------



## calisnoopy

mcb100 said:


> Ohmigosh, i would love to raid your closet.


 
*weee...is that good or bad, maybe i need more security locks LOL...jkkk*

*thanks for checking it all out too!!*



purse4u said:


> I *love* everything!! Wonderful purchases!! Thank you so much for sharing! I have the miminettes in silver..arent they comfy??!?! Can't wait to see more!


 
*yesss i love the miminettes!!! i wished they had more colors and leathers in those...theyre so much more comfy than these other peanut wedges i have which has too steep of an incline...*

*And i posted Rounds 3 and 4 already on Chanel TPF hehe*


----------



## cheapmommy

calisnoopy said:


> *hehe...i actually have been visiting the H store a bit too much in the past 2 years...no bag yet, just tons of shawls/scarves (which i never got around to taking pics of), bracelets, ties for the bf and dad, and im waiting on a red braise croc bearn wallet!!! that will be TDF, saw it once, passed on it and been kicking myself ever since...am still waiting for my SA to tell me he found it again or else we'll have to special order....*
> 
> *nope, the kelly wallet is pretty easy to access...and im kinda clumsy too LOL*
> 
> *yes the bearn is just so classic...what colors are u considering?*


 
I've been looking for a Rose Shocking wallet.  I was afraid that with the kelly wallet I'll be spending so much time opening and closing the two tabs and the turnlock.  Do you just keep the two tabs loose?  Hope you get your croc wallet soon!  I'm sure it will be amazing!!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Love love all your purchases. All is sooo pretty!!! You are one _well dressed_ _woman_. BTW  your tops with the panda bears on them. So cute!!! Will be waiting patiently for round 5. lol


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

I must of missed this one.:shame: Luv all your shoe buys. Looks like you have your entire wardrobe covered. Thanks for sharing & enjoy them all.


----------



## sinny1

Oh my im stunned. AMAZING


----------



## allbrandspls

Wow Cory, how reds do you have now? Congrats on all your purchase, especially the red 2005.


----------



## steffe

love all of the sweaters! fabulous buys.


----------



## sheanabelle

I love your taste!


----------



## I-shop

L-O-V-E your red caviar jumbo.. that's my HG bag!! You surely know how to shop!


----------



## mbarbi

very nice congrats!


----------



## BagsOnly

Hi Calisnoopy,

I always just bring summer dresses and cami's and shorts with flip flops when I go to BKK. Too humid to wear jeans / long pants!! Would have to be out of ur mind.

Depends on where u go to BKK... but the cludding scene is pretty good there. PPL get really dressed up and I do see quite alot of chanels out there- esp in paragon/ siam shopping. But I always pack ultra light when I am there- too much to buy. 

I really enjoyed my cooking classes when I went there last time at the blue elephant. Fun fun and YUM YUM

PS: I AM SEEING RED..... RED CHANELS OMG. FAB FAB great purchases


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If you don't mind me asking how much was the Chanel 08A Paris-Londres collection cashmere blend navy/creme sweater with jeweled brooches and necklace chain design, its really lovely?


----------



## kaye

LOL @ "don't tell anyone..."
i love your red flaps! especially the mini patent!


----------



## burberryprncess

WOW!  Great loot!  Everything is gorgeous especially the red patent mini classic.  Congratulations and Enjoy!


----------



## Queen Mahra

Love this bag!!!!! 

Congrats on all your purchases!


----------



## sweet_pees

that red jumbo is breathtaking 33 i am still searching for my lipstick red caviar =*(  i'm hoping they will release it one more time, so i can get my hand son one and it will remain a HTF at the same time.  congrats on all the cute minis too!


----------



## calisnoopy

PurseCrazyGal said:


> I must of missed this one.:shame: Luv all your shoe buys. Looks like you have your entire wardrobe covered. Thanks for sharing & enjoy them all.


 
yesss...one would think so, right?  well....if that was the case, then there shouldnt ever have been Rounds 2, 3, 4 and a 5th one is also well on its way LOL


----------



## giraffee

omg i love the chanel flats [with the bows]! may i ask how much were they? the price is too blurry in the picture.. i can't make it out


----------



## Sirotan

They are very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## calisnoopy

giraffee said:


> omg i love the chanel flats [with the bows]! may i ask how much were they? the price is too blurry in the picture.. i can't make it out


 
*ohhh sorry about the pic, they retailed 890 USD i think and i got them on sale *


----------



## calisnoopy

Sirotan said:


> They are very nice. Thanks for sharing


 
* Thanks!!!*


----------



## vuittonGirl

omg.. .in 2 months????? whoa... im impressed.  very nice... congrats!!!


----------



## Vicky2007

Love the Pink CL ..Nice shoes collectuon ^^


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I have those giuseppe sandals! Wish I would've waited for them, and didn't pay full price for them. I love them!!


----------



## Claudia

oh, eveything's gorgeous!   you have amazing taste!

also, Cory is my nickname!  (real name, Claudia...)


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I am so late...

Love your things!  Nice diversity of bags, accessories, shoes...

I can see you now rocking the fedora hat, Chanel jacket, the fingerless gloves and the pearls....kind of CoCo Chanel meets Michael Jackson or punk chic lol.

I just snagged me that black gold Le Marais tote myself...you are so teeny it completely covers you in the pic lol.  I wonder what it will look like on my amazon frame.

Now I need to locate rounds 1 and 2!


----------



## GTOFan

Amazing collection!


----------



## calisnoopy

vuittonGirl said:


> omg.. .in 2 months????? whoa... im impressed. very nice... congrats!!!


 
 eep...im not sure if we say impressive or crazy in this case!! 



Vicky2007 said:


> Love the Pink CL ..Nice shoes collectuon ^^


 
thanks!!!  unfortunately i need a bigger closet to house it all too LOL



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I have those giuseppe sandals! Wish I would've waited for them, and didn't pay full price for them. I love them!!


 
yess its always so tough to decide on whether to buy something now or take a chance and wait...ofcourse given the recent crazy sales...im inclined to wait since even if i miss something, i have a feeling ill see it on the resale market or someone will return it later anyways...but i do love GZ shoes 



Claudia said:


> oh, eveything's gorgeous! you have amazing taste!
> 
> also, Cory is my nickname! (real name, Claudia...)


 
hi fellow Cory!! haha...thanks so much


----------



## calisnoopy

BlkLadyLaw said:


> I am so late...
> 
> Love your things! Nice diversity of bags, accessories, shoes...
> 
> I can see you now rocking the fedora hat, Chanel jacket, the fingerless gloves and the pearls....kind of CoCo Chanel meets Michael Jackson or punk chic lol.
> 
> I just snagged me that black gold Le Marais tote myself...you are so teeny it completely covers you in the pic lol. I wonder what it will look like on my amazon frame.
> 
> Now I need to locate rounds 1 and 2!


 
Hiya!! Its okay...as you can tell from this long overdue reply, i havent kept up as well myself!!

Oh wow...i like the styling idea you put in there, may have to try that out sometime!!

Believe it or not, im actually quite lazy/boring most days with how i dress, despite the collection of items in my closet, i still tend to just reach for any color of juicy or sweat pants i have and then any hoodie in my closet and perhaps the most redeeming part of my outfit usually is the handbag LOL it gets so bad my SAs will make a big deal when im wearing some non-sweats non hoodie outfit...like the other day they were like "OMG you're wearing jeans!!" eep...maybe its time to step it up a little!! 

OHHH you got the black gold le marais too? where did you get it from? cos you're in the DC area too right?  i often wonder how many other TPFers ive run into or walked by w/o knowing hehe...isnt that bag amazing though?  do you have a thread or modeling pix with yours?

BTW here are the other rounds...

Round 1

Round 2

Round 4



GTOFan said:


> Amazing collection!


 
thanks for checking it out too


----------



## hellobabie

Amazing collection !!
Many congrats to all your purchases ! Love love love them all !!


----------



## calisnoopy

hellobabie said:


> Amazing collection !!
> Many congrats to all your purchases ! Love love love them all !!


 

thanks hellobabie!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Amazing goodies! Enjoy them all


----------



## LesChicsFilles

What an amazing sense of style you have!
Simply beautiful!
Oh là là!!!


----------



## Purrrfect

WOW, you have been busy - love all your goodies.


----------



## highroller

please model the glovessss


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

calisnoopy said:


> OHHH you got the black gold le marais too? where did you get it from? cos you're in the DC area too right?  i often wonder how many other TPFers ive run into or walked by w/o knowing hehe...isnt that bag amazing though?  do you have a thread or modeling pix with yours?



yes I got it on ebay recently
i've only worn it once so far;  I got rid of my metallic gold Fendi spy to finance this instead
yes I am in the DC area also;  someone ID'd me once in Neimans and once at a legal conference in NYC but I haven't run into another TPFer since
I love it but find it hard to keep it on the shoulder....it slides off easily...I haven't taken a pic with it yet


----------



## cookielicious23

OH my gosh.. so many nice haul....congrats!


----------



## calisnoopy

Here is the original Round 5 thread but I didnt get to post enough Chanel items I guess for it to survive on its own 

I finally decided to categorize all my "shopping and adoptiong" finds and figured since this IS the purse forum, I'd post pics of ALL the handbags first, good idea?? 

Hopefully this will keep everyone busy for awhile and give me some time to take pix of the Chanel RTW, other RTW and jewelry/accessories items too (some things are still in alterations too)

For those of you who have asked in the past, here are the other shopping threads:

*Round 1*

*Round 2*

*Round 3*

*Round 4*

*Enjoy!!!!*


----------



## calisnoopy

***WARNING: I only posted modeling pix since I know it gives people a better idea of how a bag looks or an item is when seen on someone...but I was in a mad rush packing for a trip that night too so definitely not fashion savvy moment for me in comfies and socks LOL***


Anyways...here is the *Red Mobile Art Patent Bag from NY!!!* Weee, I waited a long time for this one to come since it was the last one on display and they had to wait till the show was over in NY before they could send it off to me...I also included a couple pix in the end of the strap since I know there were some TPFers experiencing poor workmanship issues with the strap/stitching??


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Blue LAX Tote with zipper closure*--this is a HUGE bag but perfect for travel!!!  The leather is very soft but durable and an amazing find at an awesome price during the NM Winter Sales!!!








*Chanel Beige Caviar VINTAGE JUMBO CLASSIC FLAP size LARGE*-can you tell I am addicted to these vintage jumbo large flaps?  I think if I could, I'd own them in all colors...actually, that's what I'm on the hunt for nowdays   The quality is just fantastic, especially in caviar, I have no worries when taking this or my other vintage jumbo flaps out...sadly I could not say the same for the Maxi bags ush:  I guess I just didnt love the floppy-no structure style but the colors were nice!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

More pics of the *Chanel Beige Caviar VINTAGE Jumbo large flap* 








*Chanel Dark Silver Lucky Charms 2.55 LARGer sized flap*--yes I got this ON SALE at NM!!!  So inspired by iluvchanel and then helped L snag the VERY LAST ONE during the NM sales too...my NM SA was amazing and worked 24/7 to ensure L got hers and she did!!!

(I also attached pix of it compared to my black caviar medium/large flap for a point of reference on size...its very similar but a little shorter in width)


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

gorgeous bags


----------



## calisnoopy

More pix of the *lucky charms* compared to the medium/large classic flap









Here is the *Rodeo Drive XL tote*...sorry to keep you all waiting, I know I had posted about it back awhile ago but never got to taking pix to load on here.  It IS a huge bag but I love the smooth soft leather with the contrasting gold hdw!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Remember all my posts about the Paris Biarritz totes and which style and which to get...well I finally got all my facts together and my wonderful Saks SA helped me locate these two from 2007 for me!!

*Paris Biarritz black shiny fabric*

*Paris Biarritz burgundy shiny fabric*

Both with outside pockets!!!











*And that would be it for my Chanel handbag buys... Buttttt...there are still some others to post *


----------



## luvhautecouture

I love seeing all of your new goodies! thanks for posting


----------



## scholastican

OH WOW, you have such beautiful pieces from this round! I can't stop gaping at them open-mouth and all. Congratulations!


----------



## calisnoopy

Sooo, I had been hoping to add a Birkin to my collection for theeee longest time now and had gently dropped the idea on my bf, okay, not gently who am I kidding here, he works in the office building where Hermes is (yes poor guy, Tiffanys, LV and Gucci are also there LOL) and we went to put our names down but he didn't tell me in August 2008 when he got the call for the bag, I remember being all anxious and asking our SA each time how come a blue jean birkin had not come my way yet LOL 

Anyhoo, my bf bought it in August and had them hold it till December 15th, our 2 year anniversary!!! And when I went to see him at the office that day, he gave me our anniversary card and inside had another envelope which said "open me" and inside that was an Hermes envelope with the receipt for a 35 Birkin Blue Jean Togo with palladium hardware!!!

We went together the next day to pick it up and took these silly pix and then I also wore it for his company's Christmas Party at the Hay Adams Hotel in DC


----------



## calisnoopy

*LV Limelight GM in gold and in black*--weee so happy to finally add these to my collection too!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Oops, totally forgot about this *Chanel gold metallic clutch *







*Balenciaga Black Clutch with strap in Giant Gold Hdw*







*Gucci waist pack *


----------



## calisnoopy

*Balenciaga Make Up Clutch Coral 08 and Turquoise 08*







*Balenciaga Floral City with Giant hdw--super sale find @NM YAY!!!*


----------



## klassykdt

Im loving your collection. And your outfit is REALLY cute.The red dress with blue shoes is a winner in my book...


----------



## calisnoopy

*Balenciaga Metallic 05 Bronze City--wonderful find hehe...*







*Balenciaga Charbon Fall 08 Part-time with giant gold hdw---I LOVE this color, first time ive gone for neutral tones but it matches everything YAY*


----------



## burberryprncess

Gorgeous new loot!  Congratulations!


----------



## calisnoopy

*YSL Muse II n multicolor*--super sale find @ YSL Woodbury Outlets, inspired by my friend Camilliepoo hehe







*Lanvin Kentucky in Bronze Metallic leather*--super sale @ Intermix Georgetown sale...like super super sale!!!


----------



## missydarla

fabulous!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Gucci Blondie Bowlers in BLACK AND WHITE*--I finally found these after looking high and low for authentic ones in great condition...the white was sent off to the Gucci spa and I must say, the Chanel spa is a lot more well-org and efficient tho Gucci DID do the job!!


----------



## scholastican

calisnoopy said:


> Sooo, I had been hoping to add a Birkin to my collection for theeee longest time now and had gently dropped the idea on my bf, okay, not gently who am I kidding here, he works in the office building where Hermes is (yes poor guy, Tiffanys, LV and Gucci are also there LOL) and we went to put our names down but he didn't tell me in August 2008 when he got the call for the bag, I remember being all anxious and asking our SA each time how come a blue jean birkin had not come my way yet LOL
> 
> Anyhoo, my bf bought it in August and had them hold it till December 15th, our 2 year anniversary!!! And when I went to see him at the office that day, he gave me our anniversary card and inside had another envelope which said "open me" and inside that was an Hermes envelope with the receipt for a 35 Birkin Blue Jean Togo with palladium hardware!!!
> 
> We went together the next day to pick it up and took these silly pix and then I also wore it for his company's Christmas Party at the Hay Adams Hotel in DC
> 
> View attachment 682433
> 
> 
> View attachment 682434
> 
> 
> View attachment 682435
> 
> 
> View attachment 682436
> 
> 
> View attachment 682437


 
OMG how adorable is this story?! And your boyfriend is such a keeper-so sweet! ou pics tell the whole story, congratulations!


----------



## calisnoopy

*YSL St. Tropez Bags in black and white* in large size


----------



## calisnoopy

And finally...my *USC Trojans Crystal Football Clutch* specially made by Kathryn Baumann!!!


----------



## burberryprncess

calisnoopy said:


> And finally...my *USC Trojans Crystal Football Clutch* specially made by Kathryn Baumann!!!
> 
> View attachment 682487
> 
> 
> View attachment 682488
> 
> 
> View attachment 682489


----------



## pinkbweakfast

Help! I cant shut my mouth! I AM AMAZED!!! Beautiful purchases! 
Your boyfriend is soo sweet!


----------



## Savannah

You have definitely been busy!! All your new bags are gorgeous, enjoy them all.


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow, so many gorgeous bags!!!  love, love, love the birkin!!!  and that football clutch, how funny!


----------



## linds0262

Love your threads! So fun to read!! Love the Birkin story. Enjoy all your bags!! I am drooling over my laptop.


----------



## ocgirl

Wow.  I'm speechless.  So many amazing things.  Awesome loot, C!

Is the beige caviar jumbo the standard Chanel beige?  It looks lighter in your pics.


----------



## IceEarl

Just picked up my jaws from the floor too,* C* love your birkin reveal and  at your DS lucky charms... look at my wish list ... damn... didn't know lucky charms was on sale  
... can't wait to see your rtw


----------



## bagmad73

Congratulations *C*, you have some awesome bags there. Got to love the BF for being so sweet!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Cory!!!!  You're soooo lucky...... your haul!  What a sweet, memorable Birkin story.....and your Birkin modeling photo with the EB Very Noeuds....just gorgeous!  Does your BF have a brother by any chance LOL?   The world needs more men like him!


----------



## ronsdiva

LOVE this thread. I do love the color of the MA flap and your vintage jumbo is lovely.  OMG your birkin and that was so sweet of your dh.  Loving your bal goodies also. Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## COOCOOChanel5

wow u have an amazing collection. love the gucci vintage. what year is that from??. the metal chanel is very interesting..


----------



## fufu

your collection is wonderful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hey Cory, good to see you updating your Chanel pics.  What great stuff you got.  I loved your story about the Birkin.  Congratulations!  I can't wait to see your pics of RTW and accessories.


----------



## peachbaby

Wow, loved everything! The birkin story is so sweet; your bf is definitely a keeper. 
Also adored all the different color B-bags!


----------



## allbrandspls

My goodness Cory, great stuff....love them all.


----------



## meeowy

I love the pictures of you and your Birkin.  You look so cute, and you look like you are on Cloud 9!  Congrats!


----------



## kaban

Beautiful haul there!  I love the pics of your birkin pick up - your bf is very sweet.


----------



## octoberbaggirl

I love everything!! You have an incredible collection


----------



## Chanelle

i love love looooooooove ur collections


----------



## fieryfashionist

Cory, when you shop, you realllllly SHOP!!!     You know I LOVE your MA bag (we're twins!), the Birkin (so amazing... and the sweet story behind it even moreso), the charms flap (TDF!) and... really, I don't see much I wouldn't love to have... haha.   Looking forward to RTW pics!


----------



## hellobabie

Many congrats !!
OMg, I love love love all your purchase !!
nice nice nice...


----------



## ochie

wow! love it! :okay:


----------



## kirkcaldy

thats a great collection ,congrats due


----------



## kai_415

Hi *calisnoopy!  *Congrats on all the beautiful purchases!  One question:  Do you know if they have anymore of those shiny Biarritz bags??  I love them but the new ones aren't as nice.  Thanks!  



calisnoopy said:


> Remember all my posts about the Paris Biarritz totes and which style and which to get...well I finally got all my facts together and my wonderful Saks SA helped me locate these two from 2007 for me!!
> 
> *Paris Biarritz black shiny fabric*
> 
> *Paris Biarritz burgundy shiny fabric*
> 
> Both with outside pockets!!!
> 
> View attachment 682421
> 
> 
> View attachment 682422
> 
> 
> View attachment 682423
> 
> 
> 
> *And that would be it for my Chanel handbag buys... Buttttt...there are still some others to post *


----------



## pond23

What an amazing haul Cory! My favorite piece is the fabulous Birkin, and the sweet story behind it! The Chanel Lucky Charms flap was such a great sale find. Can't wait for Round 6!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love ur new loot....gorgeous bags, u look FABULOUS ON THEM!! Congrats


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love the charm flap & XL rodeo drive, they are absolutely STUNNING!!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

ANother gorgeous purchases, love the LV limelight Clutch


----------



## Celia_Hish

Fabulous....


----------



## Celia_Hish

Congrats again....lovely new haul!!~


----------



## LVKeepallfan

Awesome loot! Congrats!


----------



## Celia_Hish

Love the gucci large blondie bowler bags, great finds!!~


----------



## Celia_Hish

What a lovely clutch, so adorable!!~


----------



## the_lvlady

Now THAT's what I call a major LOOT! Congrats on everything!


----------



## chanelbaby

GORGIE!!!!!
luuuurve the grey charms


----------



## cchan83

Congrats! Love your new loots!


----------



## chanellove21

OMG!!!! two months of shopping. you could have bought a shoe for everyday of the month at that rate!!! geez...congrats!!!


----------



## petit_mode

^^ ITA!

Congrats sweetie! I can only wished I have your stamina


----------



## cammy1

Thanks for taking the time to post these pics for us. I always enjoy reading your rounds of buys- you are a very lucky and nice young lady- I wish my bf could do something like buy me a Hemes- I am lucky if he will buy me a drink lol!
Enjoy everthing- I'll be back to see rtw etc ...


----------



## gators

You have a fabulous collection!  That birkin just took my breath away!  Congrats


----------



## cougess

Thanks for all the pics.  You must have a gigantic closet!  Congrats!


----------



## kuromi

Awww fantastic collection!!!


----------



## LVLux

Amazing collection of HOT shoes!


----------



## cuteangel7777

wow! this is really jaw dropping! i love all your new buys... COngrat!


----------



## vikianderson

*sweet *Cali* you are thee  of purses !!

i  your *H* pix ~ you look so pretty too!

every time i see a pic of the Muse i am so tempted to try it *


----------



## Chi town Chanel

WOW!  GREAT LOOT!!!  CONGRATS!!!  Love that football clutch.


----------



## LVLux

Just speechless-incredible collection and pics!!! You are so tiny hat some of the bags look giant on you!!! Thanks for all of the great pics!


----------



## ChenChen

LOL at the USC football clutch!!  DF and I totally cracked up (I just HAD to show him!) - now I want one too hahaha!!  LOVE everything - especially the Birkin!!


----------



## IFFAH

your thread, *C* and especially this.


----------



## KMBS

OMG, you did great!!! Awesome buys!! The economy needs more people like you ))


----------



## diamond_lover

Loved this thread! Lots of eye candy! My favorite part was your bf buying the Birkin for your 2 year anni. Super sweet of him. Great collection.


----------



## mzshirls

aww what a sweet story!!! everything looks great on you!


----------



## VeryIntoChanel

You have got a great collection, love the charms bag! Congrats!!!


----------



## COOCOOChanel5

may I know how much the coral red MA is?


----------



## Bee-licious

i am SO JEALOUS and happy for you, but more jealous haha  I kidddd.

I especially love the beige jumbo flap, its TDF for spring! What is the width of it? Is it a jumbo or jumbo XL?


----------



## iluvchanel

your new additions to your collection.  Great pictures of you of you with your new blue H.  

I can't wait for your RTW stuffs.


----------



## ceci

Wow....I'm sure Round 6 will be here anytime soon! Congrats!! Your BF is so sweet!


----------



## steffe

wow. that was serious shopping you did! the birkin and red MA are my favorite. can't wait for your round 6 of RTW.


----------



## winkwinx

i saw ur shirt that read looking for mr perfect==>> i think you've found him! ur boyfriend is soo sweet. 
what a lovely collection!


----------



## kuromi

Fabulous collection !!! I am in awe !!!


----------



## gojimby

love the lucky charm!


----------



## asl_bebes

calisnoopy said:


> Sooo, I had been hoping to add a Birkin to my collection for theeee longest time now and had gently dropped the idea on my bf, okay, not gently who am I kidding here, he works in the office building where Hermes is (yes poor guy, Tiffanys, LV and Gucci are also there LOL) and we went to put our names down but he didn't tell me in August 2008 when he got the call for the bag, I remember being all anxious and asking our SA each time how come a blue jean birkin had not come my way yet LOL
> 
> Anyhoo, my bf bought it in August and had them hold it till December 15th, our 2 year anniversary!!! And when I went to see him at the office that day, he gave me our anniversary card and inside had another envelope which said "open me" and inside that was an Hermes envelope with the receipt for a 35 Birkin Blue Jean Togo with palladium hardware!!!
> 
> We went together the next day to pick it up and took these silly pix and then I also wore it for his company's Christmas Party at the Hay Adams Hotel in DC
> 
> View attachment 682433
> 
> 
> View attachment 682434
> 
> 
> View attachment 682435
> 
> 
> View attachment 682436
> 
> 
> View attachment 682437


 
OK I'm totally in awe of all your new goodies but your new birkin is TDF!  So very jealous ... your BF sounds amazing!  Congrats on all your stunning bags!


----------



## cookie03

the color of your birkin is great! congrats


----------



## beljwl

OMG!!!! AMAZING!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

*C*- Everything is beautiful, you have such a great taste


----------



## jayjay77

WOW!!!  so stunning... and all these bags look great on you!  I love the vintage beige bag especially.


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

omggg u r soooo lucky!! congrats!! theyre allll soo beautiful!!


----------



## bagalogist

your joy at Hermes is so infectious!


----------



## Meow

You have an amazing collection! Looking foward to Round 6


----------



## LizzieC

unbelievable!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## louis fanatic

congrats to your amazing finds. loved the H story and your Bal goodies. Can't wait for your next RTW round


----------



## nimbette2

YOU ARE SO LUCKY. I want the XL in silver - I keep only finding L's for sale. I would so use this..

So, does it wear well, or does it need to be babied? Opinions on how the silver holds up?




calisnoopy said:


> More pix of the *lucky charms* compared to the medium/large classic flap
> 
> 
> View attachment 682412
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 682413
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the *Rodeo Drive XL tote*...sorry to keep you all waiting, I know I had posted about it back awhile ago but never got to taking pix to load on here. It IS a huge bag but I love the smooth soft leather with the contrasting gold hdw!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 682414
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 682415
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 682416


----------



## krystl

Fab Round 5 reveal - a jaw dropping collection of beautiful bags. Love your Birkin story - you BF is so sweet.


----------



## calisnoopy

*PLEASE WAIT till ALL PICS ON HERE HAVE BEEN POSTED BEFORE COMMENTING!! *

*(Will mark the last picture post with "THE END--ALL DONE" *

*This is technically ROUND 6 even though Round 5 was posted wayyyyy back in February 2009.*

*Just has been crazy busy and haven't really had time to take and post pics as regularly as before!!*

*These are additions I've gotten in the past few months, so yes, sadly the time period between 2009 and 2011 are not pictured here...just can't take pics of it all I guess LOL...*

*Hope you enjoy and thanks for letting me share *

***I will try to order it by:*

*1) Chanel Everything*

*2) Bags*

*3) Shoes*

*4) Clothing/RTW*

*5) Jewelry, misc.*

*In the meantime, feel free to check out the previous Rounds...*

*Round 1*

*Round 2*

*Round 3*

*Round 4*

*Round 5*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Black Patent Vinyl XXL Reissue Fall 2009*

(been wanting this bag since I missed out on it a few years back, its ginormous but I love it!)









*Chanel Dark Navy Textured Nylon Coco Cocoon Shopping Tote*

(great Saks Fall Winter 2011 sale find!!)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Coco Cabas in Black Patent Vinyl*

(another oversized but very "cory" bag haha)








*Chanel Black White Tweed Lucky Charms Classic Flap*

(this was an HG that I never thought I'd find till one day I randomly checked Yoogi's Closet for the first time and saw this on there in practically new condition!!)





*Chanel Metallic Iridescent Multicolor Classic Flap Bag*

(this bag seriously catches so much attention, every single time ive taken it out, whether it's to go to the grocery store or just random errands, people literally stop me and ask about it...i LOVE LOVE this bag and am so glad i found it!!)


----------



## Lady_Dana

i saw ur vintage classic flaps they are TDF 
i feel really bad that CHANEL stopped producing those gorgeous bags .. i mean i don't really like the new classic flaps as much as i LOVE the vintage ones *sigh* 
anyways
your collection IS AMAZING!!! enjoyyy


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Chain Around Messenger Medium in Coral Red Leather*

(had it in black and loved it so much...decided to add a POP of color next)





*Chanel Fall 2010 Bleu Roi Cobalt Blue Jumbo Caviar*

(I got this awhile ago obviously but don't know if I ever posted these pics of the bag)





*Chanel Cruise/Spring 2010 Black Leather Nature Flap*

(this bag is perfect for travel!!)





*Chanel Cruise 2011 Multicolor Patchwork Classic Flap*

(sorry, cant find my own pics of it...but this is the one...missed out when it came out but thankfully located it on eBay)








*Chanel Khaki Dark Green Textured Nylon Coco Cocoon Shopping Tote*

(such a lucky find cos I saw the Khaki color in Macau and when I got back to the U.S., my Chanel Boutique SA was able to locate the very last one in the whole U.S. for me)


----------



## yellowdaisy12

LOVE your pics!!! I'm totally procrastinating on my studying because I'm anxiously awaiting more of your posts


----------



## angelamaz2

Love ur collection I'm a big fan of big bags.


----------



## calisnoopy

Sorry for the momentary delay, forgot to take some other pics to add to here...

^^Thanks everyone, BUT if you could refrain from posting comments just yet...still have LOADS AND LOADS of pics to post, it may be easier for everyone to view if the pics are posted straight through till the end.

I will mark it "The End--All Done!" when all pics are completed 

xoxo


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fall 2009 Hidden Sequins Tote*

(LOVE LOVE this bag, the sequins are hidden between the mesh nylon fabric---super duper lightweight but sparkly too!!)








*Chanel Fall 2010 Ice Cube Clutch*

(this was a super steal at 60% off from Nordies)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fall 2010 In the Mix Large Tote in Black*








*Chanel Fall 2011 Metallic Blue Python 226 Reissue*

(the blue metallic color is soooo hard to describe, it literally looks different when you walk from room to room depending on the lighting)








*Chanel Cruise 2011 Multicolor Patchwork Classic Flap*

(found the pics!!)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fall 2011 Shiny Red Nylon Jacket*








*Chanel Fall 2011 Shiny Black Nylon Jacket*





*Chanel Fall 2011 Blue/Black Reversible Nylon Puffer Jacket*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Spring 2011 Yellow Pastel Sequin Jacket with Feather trim*

(the detail is so cool, there are specks of flower shaped sequins all over and the bottom trim is with small yellow feathers!!)











*Chanel Fall 2009 Dark Grey Rabbit Fur/Wool Reversible Bomber Jacket*

(this jacket is soooo warm, has been my go-to piece this winter in Boston)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Spring 2007 Black White Zig Zag Print Sequin Tunic Dress*





*Chanel Spring 2006 Ivory Silk Camelia Embroidered Jacket*

(this piece actually looks so much more amazing on than on a hanger)








*Chanel Spring 2007 Mint Green Sequins Knit Cardigan*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Spring 2011 Turquoise Feather Dress*

(this was one of those dresses I saw and loved but the price was crazy, so thankfully my SA was able to stash it for me till sale...AND it didn't even go on sale in Summer 2011, it FINALLY went on sale in Fall Winter 2011)...its still with my seamstress to get it shortened, so only a closet pic for now:





*Chanel Cruise 2010 Pastel Pink Silk Shredded Short Sleeve Bolero Jacket*

(this was a super limited piece so I actually had to get a 42 and tailor it down to a 36---thank goodness for my amazing seamstress!!)





*Chanel Cruise/Spring 2010 Silk Printed Tee*





*Chanel Cruise 2009 Jeweled Collar White Tunic Dress*





*Chanel Spring 2009 Black Metallic Tweed Sleeveless Sheath Dress*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fall 2011 Black Silk Camelia Skinny Pants*

(these seriously are one of my favorite pairs of pants now, elastic waist, very comfy and light silk material, slightly textured camelia print and an amazing skinny pant fit)





*Chanel Spring 2007 Reversible Houndstooth Tweed Fringed Coat*

(got this on a super score on eBay)











*Chanel Vintage Red Short Sleeve Dress with Gold Accents*

(this was another super steal on eBay...vintage but impeccable condition)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fall 2009 Tweed Leather Reversible Jacket with Crystal Buckle Straps*

(thanks to L's pics, when I came across this in my size, I knew I had to have it)











*Chanel Spring 2009 Pastel Blue Jacket with Pearl Button*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Cruise/Spring 2010 Black Knit Cardigan with Metal Ties*








*Chanel Stretch Spirit Ballet Flat in Gold Lace*





*Chanel Stretch Spirit Ballet Flat in Pewter Metallic Silver*





*Chanel Pearl Ballet Flats*

(am getting these this weekend)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fall 2011 Mini Zip Taupe Suede Ankle Boots*





*Chanel Spring 2011 Black Patent Leather Multicolor Rhinestone Gladiator Flat Sandals*





*Chanel Spring 2011 Metallic Silver with Pink Metallic Captoe Ballet Flat*





*Chanel Fall 2011 Black Quilted Leather Buckle Flat Boots lined with Shearling*





*Chanel Fall 2011 Black Fur Earmuffs with Gold Studded CC*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Vintage Jumbo Classic Flap in Black Patent*

(I adore the vintage jumbo flaps as you all know...had been hunting for a black patent one and came across this one in amazing condition!!...now I just hope to find a nice bright blue and purple perhaps hehe)








*Chanel Grey and Brown Fur Orylag Scarves*


----------



## Makeberry

OMG !!! your Chanel's family veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cute
especially Cobalt blue that is my really need to get it 

How can I get it T^T .........


----------



## calisnoopy

*And then...here are a couple "sparkly" surprises I got over the holidays recently *

*Chanel Fil de Camelia 18K WG with Diamonds Earrings and Pendant Necklace!!!!*


----------



## calisnoopy

Some more piccies of the Chanel Fil de Camelia Fine Jewelry pieces


----------



## calisnoopy

*Celine Fluo Pink Leather Nano*








*Celine Cobalt Blue Leather Nano*





*Goyard St. Louis GM in Bright Red*





*Goyard St. Louis GM in Bright Cobalt Blue*





*Bottega Veneta Spring 2009 Curry Specchio (Glazed Goatskin) Woven Clutch*





*Prada Oversized Gradient Clutch in Gold, Green and Black Sequins*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Bottega Veneta Spring 2009 E-W Belly Bag in Matita Specchio Woven Leather*

(love the BV glazed leathers!!)








*Yves Saint Laurent Oversized Muse in Pearl*








*Balenciaga Fall 2011 Cyclamen Weekender*

(this color is so amazing and one of the best Balenciaga leathers I've seen to date, so smushy and thick and not veiny or dry AT ALL!!  the color is also super saturated and such a POP of hot pink!!!)


----------



## calisnoopy

Modeling pic of the Balenciaga Fall 2011 Cyclamen Weekender--it's ginormous I know but I love it!!





*Bottega Veneta Cruise 2012 Turquoise Large Belly Bag*

(as soon as I saw this Turquoise color at Bottega my heart stopped and I knew I had to take this home with me!!)








*Celine Cruise 2012 Hibiscus Pink Trio Messenger Bag*

(this is really my first season into Celine but they DO have some amazing BRIGHT colors for Cruise)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Celine Black Leather Nano Bag with Black Foxtail*





*Celine Vertical Bi-Color Cabas in Hibiscus Pink and Orange*

(such a cool shape and super lightweight!!)











*My Kathrine Baumann Custom USC Football Crystal Miniaudiere AND Limited Edition Snoopy Doghouse Crystal Miniaudiere*

(I adore these two...she was so sweet and even made me a custom USC football compact mirror with crystals hehe)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Lady Dior Cruise 2012 Rose Sorbet Medium Leather Bag*

(saw this Rose Sorbet shade first in Dior LA over the holidays and after seeing more pics of it from a TPFer's Lady Dior, I jumped on it, my first Lady Dior!!











*Hermes Rose Tyrien Compact Bearn Wallet*





*Lady Dior Cruise 2012 Turquoise/Bleu Caraibes Medium Leather Bag*

(this was another MUST HAVE Dior Cruise 2012 color, so glad I jumped on it when I did since it has since pre-sold out now in the U.S.!!...it is coming to me in the next week or so from Paris!  For now, please enjoy these amazing pics from another TPFer who got hers already!!)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Giuseppe Zanotti Black Flats with Rhinestone Studs*





*Jimmy Choo Walsh Multicolor Glitter Flats with Jimmy Choo Weber Grey Rhinestone Crystal Flats*

(love love these, soooo comfy and glittery!!! and has rubber soles too!!)





*Giuseppe Zanotti Red Suede and Purple Suede Rhinestone Crystal Ballet Flats *





*Giuseppe Zanotti Turquoise Blue Suede and Nude Leather Rhinestone Ballet Flats*





*Giuseppe Zanotti Cruise 2012 Colorblock Patent Wedge Sandals*


----------



## calisnoopy

*YSL Tribtoo 105 Pumps in Metallic Silver*





*YSL Tribtoo 105 Pumps in Metallic Purple Patent (super outlet deal!!)*





*YSL Tribtoo 105 Pumps in Black Textured Shiny Leather*





*YSL Cruise 2012 Beaded Starfish Flat Sandals*





*Ugg Metallic Black/Dark Silver Boots for Kids*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Alaia Black Ruffle Lace Suede Platform Booties*





*Alaia Hiking Platform Boots in Black/Grey Leopard Print*





*Alaia Hiking Platform Boots in Red Zebra Print*





*Prada Rose Nude Suede Platform Pump Heels*





*Pierre Hardy Colorblock Suede Platform Wedge Shoes*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Miu Miu Hot Pink Patent Bow Ballet Flats*





*Hermes Celeste Wedge in Nude Leather*





*Cesare Paciotti Nude Leather Ruffle Bootie*





*Charlotte Olympia Martha in Stripes Wedges in Black Suede and Gold Leather*





*Valentino Grey Satin Rhinestone Crystal Bow d'orsay Pump*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Balenciaga Black Hidden Wedge Boots*





*Dior Black Leather Cannage Classic Pointy Toe Pumps*





*Prada Fairy Gladiator Gold Metallic Boot Sandals*

(these are definitely "out there" but I love them!!)





*Dior Extreme Gladiator Heels in Gold Metallic Python*





*Dior Extreme Gladiator Heels in Black Leather*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Balmain by Giuseppe Zanotti Rhinestone Crystal Heels*

(I was SOOO beyond lucky to have gotten these in a size 35!!  Thanks to Satine Boutique in LA for special ordering it for me in my size at the time!!)








*Prada Green Python Platform Sandals*





*Balmain by Giuseppe Zanotti Crystal Mesh Gladiator Heels*





*Dior Grey Fur Black Nylon Snowboots*

(these kept me comfy and warm during Snowmageddon in D.C. a couple winters back AND during the last winter in Boston which was brutal!!)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Grey V-Neck Cotton Tee*





*Balmain Silver Black Sequin Long Sleeve Tunic and Balmain Navy Gold Sequin Chain Tank*








*Prada Bronze Silk Jeweled Neckline Dress*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Gucci Black Silk Sleeveless Dress with Gold Accents*





*Prada Shiny Gold Silk Bolero Jacket with Black Satin Ties*





*Dolce & Gabbana Brown Leopard Cashmere Silk Cardigan*





*Dolce & Gabbana Rose Mini Floral Print Silk Shortsleeve Blouse*

(this was such a super sale score it was ridiculous, I think I paid $75 usd for it at a boutique in Tysons Galleria, VA mall?)





*Roberto Cavalli Runway Multicolor Leather Python Motorcycle Jacket*

(this was also another super sale snag found at the Borgata Shops in Atlantic City...I wandered into some store that was closing down while the BF was playing poker and came upon this jacket at 75% off with some additional % off, came out to like $500 usd or less I think...)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Dries Van Noten Runway Dark Navy Boyfriend Blazer with Gold Embellishment*





*Gryphon Green Sequin Short Sleeve Blouse*





*3.1 by Phillip Lim Green and Gold Sleeveless Silk Dress*





*Lanvin Tees--can you tell I love embellished tees?? haha*


----------



## calisnoopy

*(more Lanvin tees)*








*Givenchy Tee*





*Alexander McQueen Necklace Black Tee*





*Givenchy Fall 2011 Black Silk Tunic Top*


----------



## calisnoopy

*3.1 by Phillip Lim Black Gold Zipper Skirt*





*Pleasure Doing Business Mini Skirts*








*Lily McNeal Green Stripey Knit Hooded Sweater*

(this sweater brings back loads of memories, back to the Newlyweds: Nick and Jessica days haha...)





*Sonia Rykiel Black Sweater with Silver Crystal Embellishment*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Emilio Pucci Multicolor Silk Tunic*





*YSL Purple Safety Pin Tee*





*Margarita Saplala Black Cardigan with Gold Bow Sequins motif*





*Agnona Charcoal Grey Cashmere Oversized Sweater Coat*





*Loro Piana Chocolate Brown Cashmere Pullover Cape*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Alexander McQueen Black Tail Coat*








*Gucci Black Leather Motorcycle Jacket with Gold Accents*





*Rick Owens Bronze Metallic Funnel Neck Classic Leather Jacket*





*Rick Owens Washed Black Leather Funnel Neck Classic Jacket with Flannel Lining*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Rick Owens worn on*





*Givenchy Runway Mint Green Feather Skirt with Jeweled Embellished Waist*





*Fernando Frisoni Aqua Blue Suede Short Sleeve Top*





*Thom Browne Long Sleeve Cotton Polos in Grey and Navy*

(these are my BF's but we have a matching set of them hehe)





*Givenchy Fall 2011 Black Grommet Mini Dress*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Givenchy Spring 2011 Black Zipper Sleeveless Silk Dress*





*Givenchy Spring 2011 White Black Cut Out Sleeveless Dress*





*Celine Fall 2011 Colorblock Top in Blue, Black and White*





*Marni Silk Pants in Blue Heart Print*





*Sass & Bide Secluded & Deluded Capelet in Blue*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Sass & Bide Secluded & Deluded Capelet in Citron Yellow*








*Sass & Bide Winding Road Dress in Red*

(this dress is just amazing, the red/black feathers are soo unique!!)





*Sass & Bide Free the Light Cardigan in Black*





*Sass & Bide Free the Light Cardigan in Red*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Sass & Bide Times Like This Sequin Jacket*





*Sass & Bide Wild Horses Nude Peach Suede Fringe Dress*

(this is such a cool piece, love the overwhelming smell of leather too!!)





*Sass & Bide Around the World Limited Edition Capelet*

(this seriously weighs a TON!!  i had no idea till it was shipped to me and i thought they sent me like 10 kevlar vests or something)








*Sass & Bide Coming Back Embellished Multicolor Shorts*

(I have a huge thing for shorts and these were too amazing and cool to pass up!)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Givenchy Black Leather Jacket with Gold Studded Embellishments*

(one of my favorite finds on eBay...such a cool piece!!)








*Isabel Marant July Feather Jacket*








*J. Crew Neon Pink Silk Blouse*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Balenciaga Black Silk Bolero*








*Dolce & Gabbana Cruise 2012 Silk Floral Blouse*





*Malene Birger Sequin Cashmere Cardigan and Isabel Marant Yoan Pullover Sweater*





*Marni Summer 2012 Edition Silk Shorts in Hot Pink and Blue*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Marni Winter 2011 Edition Blouses*





*Marni Summer 2012 Edition Blouses*





*Balmain Military Denim Embellished Jacket*

(this was a Balmain piece I had wanted for awhile and finally found it in my size for a great price!!)








*Doraemon Red Hoodie*

(yes, its so silly but I LOVE doraemon...made my bf get it for me while we were in Toronto over Thanksgiving last November hehe)


----------



## calisnoopy

*(Doreamon Red Hoodie on *





*Minnie Mouse Red Mini Skirt and Honey Bunch Grey Mickey Ears Oversized Hoodie (both Asia finds, skirt from HK and hoodie from Tokyo)*








*Giambattista Valli Colorblock Cocktail Dress in Pink/Gold (super duper sale find at a boutique)*













*Louis Vuitton Spring 2006 Runway Multicolor Jacket (super eBay find)*







*Bob Mackie Sequin Black and Green Tunic*







*Josh Goot Silk Hoodie Vest*







*Ellery Wei Wei Gold Skirt*







*Millie Loves Min Heart Cutout Blazer*


----------



## calisnoopy

**much of the jewelry additions are pressies from family and BF 


*Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra 20 motif YG Necklace in Coral*

(super happy to have found this as Coral is no longer made by VCA and is very rare to come by)











*Rolex Midsize 18K YG Oyster Perpetual Datejust Watch with Fluted Bezel, President Bracelet and White Dial*




*Cartier Ballon Bleu Medium in 18K YG*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Loree Rodkin 18K WG Bondage Knuckle Ring*











*Loree Rodkin Tortoise Shell Necklace with Diamond Paisley Clasp*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Snoopy 18K WG Limited Edition Pendant Necklace from TSL Hong Kong--to commemorate the 60th Anniversary of Snoopy!!*





*Cartier Trinity Charity Bracelet with other Cartier Charity Bracelets and Cartier Diamants Legers de Cartier 7 Diamond Bracelet in 18K YG*











*Genevieve Jones 18K WG with Diamonds Safety Pin Earrings*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chopard 18K WG Heart Motif Pendant Necklace with Diamonds*





*Chopard 18K YG Hearts with Coral and Turquoise Hearts and Mini Diamond*





*Penny Preville 18K WG Diamond Pendant Necklace*





*Marco Bicego 18K YG Necklaces*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Van Cleef & Arpels WG Pave Vintage Alhambra Pendant Necklace*







*Van Cleef & Arpels YG Pave Vintage Alhambra Pendant Necklace*

(can't find a pic of the YG one, sorry, mine is at VCA now getting the clasps changed)


*Dior 18K YG Diorette Ring*








*Roberto Coin Tiny Treasures 18K WG with Diamonds: Palm Tree, Heart and Circle of Life*





*Carolina Bucci Bracelets in Red Heart, Turquoise Moon and Black Star (also have a Yellow Gold one not pictured)*





*18K WG Double Butterfly Ring with Diamonds*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Bow Satin Chain Link Belt*








*Hermes White Epsom/Black Box Belt with Gold H Buckle*





*I LOVE Factory Hair Accessories*





*Oscar de la Renta Bib Necklace*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Prada Jeweled Satin Headband*








*Erickson Beamon Neon Lucite and Swarovski Crystal Necklace*





*My bracelet holder including my Hermes CDC bracelets*





*Wall of Statement Necklaces*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Headband Holder*





*Sunnies*





*And being the amazing gf I am haha, got this for my BF for his upcoming business school graduation...though he's been dying to get it and wear it early hahah!! I got a matching set, a 41mm for me and 44mm for him hehe *

*Hublot Big Bang 44mm Rose Gold*









And ending this with Bow Wow and me saying Bye bye!!











*The End--ALL DONE!!!*

Thanks sooooo much for being patient and also for letting me share some of these pics with you guys!!!

I hope I haven't freaked anyone out...as I got into taking pics, quite a few items were from the past year or two too, so not all of it are from the past few months haha...I tried to include some cool pieces I didn't get to post since Round 5 hehe

xoxo


----------



## mp4

Totally FANTASTIC!!!!  Seriously   We share a love of sparkly things....especially shoes!!!


So happy to see the VCA coral necklace....I was waiting for that one on the VCA thread!!!!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

omg wow


----------



## 3fatpigs

calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel Fall 2010 In the Mix Large Tote in Black*
> 
> View attachment 1587995
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587996
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Fall 2011 Metallic Blue Python 226 Reissue*
> 
> (the blue metallic color is soooo hard to describe, it literally looks different when you walk from room to room depending on the lighting)
> 
> View attachment 1587997
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587998
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Cruise 2011 Multicolor Patchwork Classic Flap*
> 
> (found the pics!!)
> 
> View attachment 1587999



Love your Chanel in the mix tote.  (fight on)


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Wow so many goodies.


----------



## Charliemeows

Gosh!! Amazing stuff! =) 
I love the dress with the feathers! It's seriously awesome!


----------



## Serrazane

OP, you are blessed with the fortune that many can only dream of. Enjoy all your goodies in good health. Thanks for sharing! Wish I could live in your closet lol


----------



## saks4me

Cory, love your sense of style! Had to walk back memory lane to take in your other rounds. Great to see some VCA making the cut! I was hoping to see the whole collection there! 

Thank you for sharing! Made my night!


----------



## lvsweetness

lol, i fainted five times

everything is gorgeous wow oh wow wow wow


----------



## regal

Wow! Amazing collection! Congrats on all of your very beautiful things! I enjoyed your photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eva1991

WOW! Love your collection, especially your Chanels & your Balmain RTW!!!!!!!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

You always have one of the best purchases of everything.. ever!! lol thanks for sharing! I always love your Chanel purchases but seeing everything else is insane! Your shoes are gorgeous as is all your jewelry and your clothes!!!!  Love the Rick Owens leather jackets. I would love to go shopping in your closet!


----------



## bp26

Thank you for sharing...LOVE your chanel collection!


----------



## SophiaLee




----------



## sassygee

[COLOR=[B][/B]"RoyalBlue"][/COLOR]I enjoyed your fashion reveals.  I had the same overwhelming feeling I had when I was actually at a runway show and am sitting next to my favorite actress.  I enjoyed the reveals and feel educated on many of the fashion trends.  Very fashion forward.  Thanks for sharing your labor of love for fashion.  We all appreciate the time it takes to take photos, download and organzing all photos into the correct format, take  modellng pics and giving great descriptions.  Thanks for sharing and enjoy all of your purchases.  *WOWWWWWW*


----------



## travelerscloset

Amazing!!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

Cory- love all your goodies as always you have an amazing taste! love, love your Cartier and Rolex watches the most!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flip88

You have so man beautiful pieces I don't know where to start ...... I love this thread and thanks for posting!


----------



## G&Smommy

I am speechless!  Your Chanel RTW collection is TDF and I especially love the python reissue and the iridescent glitter flap.  I have been trying to find that bag, but I think it is sold out.  Thanks for posting all of your amazing finds!


----------



## Creammia

Cory, You have such a great collectionssss on everything~~
May i know which brand is the diamond bracelet from the 2nd left? Is it from VCA?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

All your chanel pieces are so lovely & unique! Such a great collection.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

What in the heck have I stumbled upon. You have one of the sickest collections EVER!!!


----------



## mga13

You collection is EXQUISITE! TDF! Thank you so much for sharing all those wonderfull pictures, I can't stop looking this thread... Too gorgeous.


----------



## Florasun

Amazing collection! Thanks for sharing - you are an inspiration.


----------



## averagejoe

WOW! You have a STUNNING collection! SO MANY PIECES of beautiful ready-to-wear and accessories! I especially love your Givenchy, Lanvin, and Valli clothes!


----------



## harlem_cutie

love each and every one of your pieces! Thank you for taking the time to post all of the pics. My personal fave is the Chanel Multicolor Iridescent Flap

Enjoy it all in good health


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

OMG... You have soooooo much STUFFFFFF!!! Amazing! Thanks for sharing


----------



## wren

calisnoopy said:


> *And then...here are a couple "sparkly" surprises I got over the holidays recently *
> 
> *Chanel Fil de Camelia 18K WG with Diamonds Earrings and Pendant Necklace!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588069
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588071
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588068
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588072





Everything is amazing!!  I especially love your jewelry.  These earrings and necklace are gorgeous!!!

Love it all!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

calisnoopy said:


> *3.1 by Phillip Lim Black Gold Zipper Skirt*
> 
> View attachment 1588258



Omg! Cory, where did you get this zipper skirt?? I've been searching for it a long!l love love love this piece


----------



## loves

you have a seriously enviable wardrobe. i am double your age and i'd love to raid your closet  stay fabulous girl


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Spring 2004 Black Short Trench Coat with Tweed Sequins Trim*
(at my seamstress getting taken-in a tad and shortening the sleeves...soooo excited to get this back from her next week, had been looking for this in a small size for years now!!)


----------



## calisnoopy

*Celine Fluo Pink Cruise 2012 Drummed Leather Nano bag*

gosh this Fluo Pink color was such a hard to find item this Cruise, just so happy to have it with me now in this cute and adorable Celine Nano luggage size!!











*Celine Fall 2011 Runway Colorblock Silk Top in Blue, Black and White*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fall 2011 Pearl Embellished Ballet Flats*

these were also crazy hard to hunt down, in all of U.S., only Neiman Marcus bought this style...Chanel Boutiques didn't even carry the pearl collection shoes and Saks only got the heel version...and no one else got them!!

thanks to my amazing NM SA, was able to snatch a pair in my small size 35 














this is the heeled version with the flats (older pic from Fall 2011 Chanel trunkshow at NM last year)


----------



## calisnoopy

*My Goyard St. Louis GM baggos hanging out together *





*Bob Mackie Vintage Emerald Green/Black Sequins Asymetrical Tunic*

this piece is a stunner, love the asymetric style and the fringe...but boy does it weigh a ton, when i received it this morning i was like "damn, what did they put in this box, a 5lb weight LOL!!?" 

then i pulled it out of the box and saw the tunic and was like "wow, that's my arm work out for the week, just carrying this box in and hanging the piece up in my closet!!"








*Louis Vuitton Spring 2006 Runway Multicolor Jacket*


----------



## calisnoopy

will be responding to everyone's questions and super sweet comments later this evening...just need to rest now before din din tonight....*Bonchon Chicken here we come*!!


----------



## sweetpeas889

omg Cory.. i've spent agesssss looking at this thread!! amazing!!


----------



## Creammia

The Pearl Embellished Ballet Flats are gorgeous...i m dying now!! You know pearls are my weakness....where can i find these pairs now!!

I've got the same nano too...hopefully will get it sometime this week ~~ i m so excited when seeing your pic~


----------



## saks4me

Cory, I hope that you come back to post more of your buys! I love seeing the variety of designer goodies and I'm definitely living vicariously through you! 

Tempt me with your entire VCA collection!


----------



## SophiaLee

Creammia said:


> Cory, You have such a great collectionssss on everything~~
> May i know which brand is the diamond bracelet from the 2nd left? Is it from VCA?



That's the Victoria diamond and platinum tennis bracelet from Tiffanys.


----------



## mikeyta

It's so amazing to see your collection. 
thank you for showing to us your beautiful collection


----------



## Aluxe

every single thing in here is scrumptious!!!! Enjoy in good health and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## calisnoopy

mp4 said:


> Totally FANTASTIC!!!! Seriously  We share a love of sparkly things....especially shoes!!!
> 
> 
> So happy to see the VCA coral necklace....I was waiting for that one on the VCA thread!!!!!


 
I knowwww some of these pics have been long overdue hehe



Bevyofpurses said:


> omg wow


 
LOL, hope that's a good "omg wow"



3fatpigs said:


> Love your Chanel in the mix tote. (fight on)


 
Fight On!! So excited to be back in LA in a few months!!



BagAddict4Ever said:


> Wow so many goodies.


 
Thanksss 



Charliemeows said:


> Gosh!! Amazing stuff! =)
> I love the dress with the feathers! It's seriously awesome!


 
I knowww I LOVE feathers too!!  I have a hoodie from Maxfield Bleu (can't remember the brand right now) but it has feathers all over the shoulders...so cool!!!



Serrazane said:


> OP, you are blessed with the fortune that many can only dream of. Enjoy all your goodies in good health. Thanks for sharing! Wish I could live in your closet lol


 
hahha...yes, my friends tell me when they come visit, they'd be happy to camp out in my closet...just not sure if my bags would be such good pillows and coats for comforter? hehe



saks4me said:


> Cory, love your sense of style! Had to walk back memory lane to take in your other rounds. Great to see some VCA making the cut! I was hoping to see the whole collection there!
> 
> Thank you for sharing! Made my night!


 
awww thanks for letting me share...it has been so long since Round 1, right? feels like another life time!!!



lvsweetness said:


> lol, i fainted five times
> 
> everything is gorgeous wow oh wow wow wow


 
oh noooo lol...that doesnt sound good (fainting five times) haha



regal said:


> Wow! Amazing collection! Congrats on all of your very beautiful things! I enjoyed your photos, thanks for sharing!


 
thanks for letting me share!!!



Eva1991 said:


> WOW! Love your collection, especially your Chanels & your Balmain RTW!!!!!!!


 
thanksss...Balmain is super special and unique!


----------



## calisnoopy

ChanelHoarder said:


> You always have one of the best purchases of everything.. ever!! lol thanks for sharing! I always love your Chanel purchases but seeing everything else is insane! Your shoes are gorgeous as is all your jewelry and your clothes!!!!  Love the Rick Owens leather jackets. I would love to go shopping in your closet!


 
hahah...thanks for your sweet words btw!  i DO wish i had a sister sometimes...and growing up, i was such a tom boy...so basically all my closest friends were/are guys...no one to really share stuff with =X



bp26 said:


> Thank you for sharing...LOVE your chanel collection!


 
of course!! love contributing pics to TPF!!!



SophiaLee said:


>


 
haha love the reaction faces!!



sassygee said:


> I enjoyed your fashion reveals. I had the same overwhelming feeling I had when I was actually at a runway show and am sitting next to my favorite actress. I enjoyed the reveals and feel educated on many of the fashion trends. Very fashion forward. Thanks for sharing your labor of love for fashion. We all appreciate the time it takes to take photos, download and organzing all photos into the correct format, take modellng pics and giving great descriptions. Thanks for sharing and enjoy all of your purchases. *WOWWWWWW*


 
awww thanks...yes, it actually IS quite a process, so im always super amazed how other tpfers can do daily outfits of shoes, handbags, clothing and still be so organized and together LOL



travelerscloset said:


> Amazing!!!!


 




thegraceful1 said:


> Cory- love all your goodies as always you have an amazing taste! love, love your Cartier and Rolex watches the most!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
awww thanks!!!!  my bf has gotten me more into watches now too hehe



Flip88 said:


> You have so man beautiful pieces I don't know where to start ...... I love this thread and thanks for posting!


 
thanks *Flip88!!*



G&Smommy said:


> I am speechless! Your Chanel RTW collection is TDF and I especially love the python reissue and the iridescent glitter flap. I have been trying to find that bag, but I think it is sold out. Thanks for posting all of your amazing finds!


 
ohhh check out eBay for the Chanel Iridescent Glitter Flap!!  goodies always pop up on there if you keep watch for it 



Creammia said:


> Cory, You have such a great collectionssss on everything~~
> May i know which brand is the diamond bracelet from the 2nd left? Is it from VCA?


 
Thanks!!  That's the Tiffany Victoria Diamond tennis bracelet...sorry the pics aren't the best but I'll try to capture better macro pics of the jewelry etc later...my bf has been bugging me to use the "better camera--his Nikon digital SLR" for pics...cos the last round I was just snapping quick pics with my phone...



PurseXaXholic said:


> All your chanel pieces are so lovely & unique! Such a great collection.


 
thanksss


----------



## calisnoopy

Creammia said:


> The Pearl Embellished Ballet Flats are gorgeous...i m dying now!! You know pearls are my weakness....where can i find these pairs now!!
> 
> I've got the same nano too...hopefully will get it sometime this week ~~ i m so excited when seeing your pic~


 
Neiman Marcus!!  let me know if you want my NM SA's info...the Chanel Pearl Flats ARE AMAZING and only sold at NM in the U.S....no other boutiques/stores!!!

yayyy can't wait to see pics of your hot pink nano too!!



saks4me said:


> Cory, I hope that you come back to post more of your buys! I love seeing the variety of designer goodies and I'm definitely living vicariously through you!
> 
> Tempt me with your entire VCA collection!


 
hahah i realized my VCA pieces are not all posted here...i guess a lot of them were added between 2009 and 2011...so i never had the chance to post them in these "shopping reveal" threads...will try to go back and add them so they're here 



SophiaLee said:


> That's the Victoria diamond and platinum tennis bracelet from Tiffanys.


 
good eye! haha thanks for answering 



mikeyta said:


> It's so amazing to see your collection.
> thank you for showing to us your beautiful collection


 
of course, thanks for taking the time to check it out!



Aluxe said:


> every single thing in here is scrumptious!!!! Enjoy in good health and thanks for sharing!!


 
thanks for the sweet words!!!!

xoxo


----------



## calisnoopy

Alex Spoils Me said:


> What in the heck have I stumbled upon. You have one of the sickest collections EVER!!!


 
haha loved your reaction...but thanks 



mga13 said:


> You collection is EXQUISITE! TDF! Thank you so much for sharing all those wonderfull pictures, I can't stop looking this thread... Too gorgeous.


 
awww thanks for reading thru all this!!



Florasun said:


> Amazing collection! Thanks for sharing - you are an inspiration.


 
hahah i help "inspire" others to shop and spend money 



averagejoe said:


> WOW! You have a STUNNING collection! SO MANY PIECES of beautiful ready-to-wear and accessories! I especially love your Givenchy, Lanvin, and Valli clothes!


 
thanks!!!! good to see you here too!!!



harlem_cutie said:


> love each and every one of your pieces! Thank you for taking the time to post all of the pics. My personal fave is the Chanel Multicolor Iridescent Flap
> 
> Enjoy it all in good health


 
that bag has really gotten loads of love every single time she's been taken out...shes one of my bf's favorites too!!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> OMG... You have soooooo much STUFFFFFF!!! Amazing! Thanks for sharing


 




wren said:


> Everything is amazing!! I especially love your jewelry. These earrings and necklace are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Love it all!


 
awww thanks for letting me share guys!!!!



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Omg! Cory, where did you get this zipper skirt?? I've been searching for it a long!l love love love this piece


 
hey Cris!! so good to see u here!  ebay!!! ill let you knw if i come across another...its super heavy tho!!!



loves said:


> you have a seriously enviable wardrobe. i am double your age and i'd love to raid your closet  stay fabulous girl


 
thats so sweet!!!



sweetpeas889 said:


> omg Cory.. i've spent agesssss looking at this thread!! amazing!!


 
yayy haha thanks


----------



## calisnoopy

*Here are some more piccies (some older) I never posted on here...enjoy!!!*


*Camilla & Marc Cadero Gold Jacket with Black Silk Shoulders*











*Chanel LA Bag *


----------



## calisnoopy

*Balenciaga Runway Kaffiya Scarf with Multicolor Coins*











*Chopard Happy Beach Watch *


----------



## calisnoopy

*Vera Wang Runway Racoon Fur Bolero Jacket*











*Isabel Marant Soono Boots in Taupe Suede with Chain*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Gripoix Vintage Necklace*





*Chanel 2005 Hot Pink Caviar Medium/Large flap*








*Chanel Cruise 2007 Graffiti Silk Blouse with Chanel Pearl Necklace*





*Chanel Spring 2004 Lady Bug Necklace/Belt*








*Jimmy Choo Blue Snakeskin Clutch*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fall 2007 Black Grey CC and Camelia Motif Scarf/Shawl*











*Chanel Fall 2007 Black Cashmere Cap*








*Jimmy Choo Arad Clutch in Metallic Python Blue Purple *








*Isabel Marant Otway Studded Booties*





*Chanel Vintage Jumbo Classic Flap in Black Lambskin Leather*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Vintage Jumbo Classic Flap in Red Caviar*











*Chanel Vintage Jumbo Classic Flap in White Caviar*











*My lil' Vintage Jumbo collection *








*Gucci Blondie Bowler in Black Leather with Pink Ceramic GG logo*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Denim Airplane Motif Tote*








*Chanel Summer Night Sequins Tote in Black/Silver Large*











*Chanel Cambon Reporter in Black with Black CC logl*





*Chanel Black Cuff with "Chanel/Coco" in mini white pearls*








*Chanel J12 33mm in Black Ceramic watch*





Chanel Cruise/Spring 2008 Navy Stars Silk Tank


----------



## calisnoopy

*Louis Vuitton Fall 2009 Hot Pink Coquette Clutch*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a8b9f6d2970b-800wi







http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b013485e5cc81970c-800wi







*Chanel Ultra Ring White Ceramic 18K WG*





*Chanel Fall 2006 Black Metallic Motorcycle Blazer Jacket*








*Christian Louboutin Apple Green Glitter Simple Pumps, Christian Louboutin Hot Pink Python Simple Pumps and Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Simple Pumps*





*Manolo Blahnik "Hangis" Blue Satin Jeweled Pump*




*Gucci Runway Division Black Leather Boots*





*Chanel Black Crystal Hairband*











*Some more Lanvin tees *


----------



## calisnoopy

*Lanvin Gold Glitter Ballet Flats*





*Lanvin Dark Silver Glitter Ballet Flats*





*Giuseppe Zanotti Black Suede Flats with Rhinestone Crystals*





*Rene Caovilla Gold Silver Sequins Flats*





*Roger Vivier Gold Python Classic Flats*





*Roger Vivier Hot Pink Heart Heels*




heres another better pic

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a89ab852970b-pi







*Chanel Cambon Sweater in White/Black*





*Louis Vuitton LVOE Cashmere Sweater*





*YSL Grey Sweatshirt*





*Comme des Garcons Tees*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Van Cleef & Arpels Magic Alhambra Necklace 16 motif with MOP, Onyx and Grey MOP*











*Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Bracelets in YG Onyx and YG MOP*








*Van Cleef & Alhambra Byzantine Alhambra Necklace in 18K YG...2 worn together as one necklace*








*Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Necklace 20 motif in Turquoise YG*


----------



## dotty8

^^ Ohh, I love the Chanel headband and Lanvin tees, so cute! 

Actually I like all your stuff, esp. the pink Chanel flap, Chanel rtw & accessories, Giuseppe Zanotti sandals, bow headbands... and Dior snowboots!  I haven't checked the whole tread yet but I can see you have an amazing collection! Everything looks great on you and you look sooo young, hehe, but I guess you're already in your twenties, right?


----------



## calisnoopy

*Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Diamonds Frivole Earrings and Pendant Necklace*



















*And some of my favorite piccies *


Gryphon Green Glitter tee, taken with my dog Bow Wow!




During Boston Boutique Week 2010...Chanel Fall 2009 Black Sequins Cardigan Jacket




YSL Grey Silk Dress and Louis Vuitton Spicy Sandals and Hot Pink Coquette Clutch




Chanel Fall 2008 Runway Black Silk Dress with Camelia Flowers and Chanel Camelia Embossed Pink Patent Evening Clutch Flap bag


----------



## calisnoopy

And someone asked me to post this here too...some pics from my Birthday Party at Chanel a couple years ago 

http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a78cc309970b-pi






More piccies here:
http://www.corystyle.com/blog/2009/03/a-chanel-birthday-to-remember.html


*Louis Vuitton Gold Limelight Clutch, Emilio Pucci Sequins Dress...*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e5f49ad49970c-800wi







*Louis Vuitton Spicy Sandals Burgundy with Gucci Black Silk Dress*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f295eb5e970b-pi







*YSL Muse II multicolor  with LV Stephen Sprouse Leopard Shawl in Bleu Nuit*

http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01287703164d970c-pi







*At a Wine & Cuisine Event at Liberty Hotel in Boston*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e8658a637970d-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e5f7e388e970c-800wi


----------



## calisnoopy

And some more...enjoy!!! xoxo


----------



## shellzs65

calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel Coco Cabas in Black Patent Vinyl*
> 
> (another oversized but very "cory" bag haha)
> 
> View attachment 1587848
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587849
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Black White Tweed Lucky Charms Classic Flap*
> 
> (this was an HG that I never thought I'd find till one day I randomly checked Yoogi's Closet for the first time and saw this on there in practically new condition!!)
> 
> View attachment 1587850
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Metallic Iridescent Multicolor Classic Flap Bag*
> 
> (this bag seriously catches so much attention, every single time ive taken it out, whether it's to go to the grocery store or just random errands, people literally stop me and ask about it...i LOVE LOVE this bag and am so glad i found it!!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587851
> 
> 
> View attachment 1587852


Hi could you please tell me the model/style number of the Chanel Metallic Iridescent Multicolor Classic Flap Bag please thanks in advance...?


----------



## Creammia

Thank you Sophia....TPF ladies rock 



SophiaLee said:


> That's the Victoria diamond and platinum tennis bracelet from Tiffanys.


----------



## Creammia

The only thing i m worry is the pearls will get dirty easily...have u wear yours yet? 
i wonder how can it be cleaned....btw..i think i saw there's another version of the same pair..but in black pearls...i still prefer the white pearls of coz~~




calisnoopy said:


> Neiman Marcus!! let me know if you want my NM SA's info...the Chanel Pearl Flats ARE AMAZING and only sold at NM in the U.S....no other boutiques/stores!!!
> 
> yayyy can't wait to see pics of your hot pink nano too!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Hermes Birkin 35 Togo Blue Jean during Christmas at St. Regis Monarch Beach with my Dad here...*

http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01287692acef970c-pi







*Great China Wall Black Rhinestone studded hoodie during Christmas 2008 with my boyfriend Peter*

http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a7900e32970b-pi







*Sass & Bide Dress with Gold Sequin Harness with bf before a company gala in D.C.*





*Chloe Bronze Silk and Sequin Top with Chanel Fur Orylag in Brown*




*Emilio Pucci Green Gold Sequins Minidress with Louis Vuitton Gold Limelight GM Clutch*




*Chloe Black White Silk Scenery Dress*




*Chanel Coco Cocoon Black Nylon Puffer Jacket with Hood...in Cape Cod with Dior New Lock Medium Black Leather bag with ruffle trim*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chinchilla Bolero before dinner at Vidalia in D.C.*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310ff0d95a970c-800wi







*Sass & Bide Ruffle Silk Bolero and Chanel Black Metallic Tweed Sheath Dress with Van Cleef & Arpels Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace in YG MOP, Grey MOP and Onyx...and Chanel Double Star ring in 18K WG and diamonds*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f25c7ba7970b-pi







*Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Earrings in 18K WG and diamonds...*

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1012475&d=1265447831







*Balmain Necklace Design Tee, Rebecca Taylor Black/White Tweed Shorts, Chloe Sevigny for Opening Ceremony Black Leather Buckle boots*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed05d0c0970b-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed05cc56970b-800wi







*Moschino Teal Green Jacket, Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Shawl in Camouflage print and Rebecca Minkoff Grey Studded Rocker Messenger Bag*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0147e25f9e86970b-800wi







*MaxMara Black Persian Lamb Coat with Christian Louboutin Astraqueen Studded Booties*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e86241baa970d-pi








*Chanel Spring 2008 Red and White Striped Jacket with Gold Chain embellishment, Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Turquoise 20 motif necklace in YG and Hermes Birkin 35 in Blue Jean Togo with palladium hardware*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e3556970b-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e4ce7970b-pi







*Victor Costa Fur Trimmed Grey Silver Jacket, Dolce & Gabbana Pink Floral Silk Blouse, Chanel Vintage Jumbo Classic Flap in Pink Caviar*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a94d5631970b-pi







*Balmain Quilted Black Leather Jacket with Chain detailing...*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed05b935970b-800wi







*Chanel 2004 Valentines Fuschia Lambskin Heart Chain Classic flap with Lanvin Pink Leopard Strapless Dress and Roger Vivier Pink Satin Heart heels*

this was an HG and so happy to have found it when i did 

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a89a85f0970b-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128779d5c5d970c-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128779d5de7970c-pi







*Camilla Sequins Gold Silver Capelet*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e8658d5df970d-800wi


----------



## calisnoopy

dotty8 said:


> ^^ Ohh, I love the Chanel headband and Lanvin tees, so cute!
> 
> Actually I like all your stuff, esp. the pink Chanel flap, Chanel rtw & accessories, Giuseppe Zanotti sandals, bow headbands... and Dior snowboots!  I haven't checked the whole tread yet but I can see you have an amazing collection! Everything looks great on you and you look sooo young, hehe, but I guess you're already in your twenties, right?


 
aww thanks!!! 

i have a lot more pics too on my blog...




shellzs65 said:


> Hi could you please tell me the model/style number of the Chanel Metallic Iridescent Multicolor Classic Flap Bag please thanks in advance...?


 
sure...it is

10A

A48998Y069852 

And retail was $2750 usd but its sold out nationwide...I know cos I checked a few months back at every store from Bloomies to Hirshleifers to Saks to Nordstroms, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf and even Jeffreys...



Creammia said:


> Thank you Sophia....TPF ladies rock


 
i knoww haha



Creammia said:


> The only thing i m worry is the pearls will get dirty easily...have u wear yours yet?
> i wonder how can it be cleaned....btw..i think i saw there's another version of the same pair..but in black pearls...i still prefer the white pearls of coz~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calisnoopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus!! let me know if you want my NM SA's info...the Chanel Pearl Flats ARE AMAZING and only sold at NM in the U.S....no other boutiques/stores!!!
> 
> yayyy can't wait to see pics of your hot pink nano too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh hmm im not sure...not yet, its been too cold here in Boston but i wouldnt like wear them during the rain or to places that may be a bit more dirty...you still have to be gentle/delicate with them i suppose cos of the pearls...(reminder to self, try not to rub one shoe with the other while walking LOL)
> 
> hmm never seen black pearls...do you have a pic or where did you see those?
Click to expand...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

calisnoopy said:


> hey Cris!! so good to see u here!  ebay!!! ill let you knw if i come across another...its super heavy tho!!!
> 
> yayy haha thanks





Btw, what size is you zipper skirt ? I think we have similar size, maybe I am a size up


----------



## saks4me

LOVE your 08A black bday dress and your jackets (toggle esp)! They fit nicely on you!

I love coming back here to see your new additions! Keep them coming!


----------



## Love4MK

UNBELIEVABLE!  I love how your style is so creative, artistic and really unique.  Love that you have pieces I've never seen before.  Your collection is exquisite!  Any chance of closet shots?  Would love to see how you store everything!


----------



## saks4me

Love4MK said:


> UNBELIEVABLE!  I love how your style is so creative, artistic and really unique.  Love that you have pieces I've never seen before.  Your collection is exquisite!  Any chance of closet shots?  Would love to see how you store everything!



^ Check out Cory's blog! Your eyes will be amazed!


----------



## calisnoopy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Btw, what size is you zipper skirt ? I think we have similar size, maybe I am a size up


 
hey cris, i got a US size 4 but its high waisted so i wanted something a little looser since i hate bottoms that are too restrictive AND high waisted LOL

hope you find it!!



saks4me said:


> LOVE your 08A black bday dress and your jackets (toggle esp)! They fit nicely on you!
> 
> I love coming back here to see your new additions! Keep them coming!


 
thats def a very special CC piece for me...i love CC handbags but their RTW is so gorgeous and intricate, i love it when i can find whimsical pieces too with special colors, fabrics and embellishments

haha i get just about everything tailored one way or another...i realized long ago money is well spent to fix small things here and there on clothing!

thanks and i will def be posting more pics of pieces and outfits here and on my blog 



Love4MK said:


> UNBELIEVABLE! I love how your style is so creative, artistic and really unique. Love that you have pieces I've never seen before. Your collection is exquisite! Any chance of closet shots? Would love to see how you store everything!


 
omgg you're so sweet!! thanks for the super kind words!!

actually tons of people asked about closet pics and here they are hehe

http://www.corystyle.com/blog/2012/02/wheres-waldo-updated-closet-piccies.html



saks4me said:


> ^ Check out Cory's blog! Your eyes will be amazed!


 
awww thanks


----------



## calisnoopy

*Hope everyone is having a happy weekend!!!  Just wanted to post some random action shots this past week while shopping with the BF and also going out to eat *


Retro Vintage LA Dodgers Hoodie, Splendid Charcoal Grey Sweatpants, Puma Mostro in Silver/Black Leather and Chanel Chain Around Medium messenger in black leather 




Silver Fox Fur Vest, Gucci Black Leather Jacket with Gold accents, Dolce & Gabbana Blue Leopard Cashmere Silk Cardigan, Isabel Marant Olden Grey Trousers










Disney Couture Mickey Tee!!





Tiffany & Co. Platinum Diamond Hoop earrings, Genevieve Jones 18K WG Diamond Wishing Safety Pin Earrings


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Wonderful pic - what kind of work do you do? Do you work in fashion


----------



## calisnoopy

*Here's my diamond jewelry earrings collection *

*Top Row (L-R) Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Pave Diamond Frivole earrings, Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Pave Diamond Lotus earrings, Memoire 18K WG Pave Diamond Bow earrings, Roberto Coin Tiny Treasures 18K WG Diamond Heart earrings, Tiffany & Co. Platinum Diamond Star earrings *





*Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Pave Diamond Frivole earrings*





*Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Pave Diamond Lotus earrings*





*Memoire 18K WG Pave Diamond Bow earrings*





*Tiffany & Co. Platinum Diamond Star earrings *





*Roberto Coin Tiny Treasures 18K WG Diamond Heart earrings*





*Roberto Coin Cento Diamond Studs earrings 2.18 ctw F color SI1 clarity*








*Genevieve Jones 18K WG Pave Diamond Wishing Safety Pin earrings, Tiffany & Co. Platinum Diamond Mini Hoop earrings*





*Chanel 18K WG Pave Diamond Fil de Camelia earrings*


----------



## wren

calisnoopy said:


> *Here's my diamond jewelry earrings collection *
> 
> *Top Row (L-R) Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Pave Diamond Frivole earrings, Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Pave Diamond Lotus earrings, Memoire 18K WG Pave Diamond Bow earrings, Roberto Coin Tiny Treasures 18K WG Diamond Heart earrings, Tiffany & Co. Platinum Diamond Star earrings *
> 
> View attachment 1599270
> 
> 
> 
> *Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Pave Diamond Frivole earrings*
> 
> View attachment 1599271
> 
> 
> 
> *Van Cleef & Arpels 18K WG Pave Diamond Lotus earrings*
> 
> View attachment 1599272
> 
> 
> 
> *Memoire 18K WG Pave Diamond Bow earrings*
> 
> View attachment 1599273
> 
> 
> 
> *Tiffany & Co. Platinum Diamond Star earrings *
> 
> View attachment 1599274
> 
> 
> 
> *Roberto Coin Tiny Treasures 18K WG Diamond Heart earrings*
> 
> View attachment 1599275
> 
> 
> 
> *Roberto Coin Cento Diamond Studs earrings 2.18 ctw F color SI1 clarity*
> 
> View attachment 1599278
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599276
> 
> 
> 
> *Genevieve Jones 18K WG Pave Diamond Wishing Safety Pin earrings, Tiffany & Co. Platinum Diamond Mini Hoop earrings*
> 
> View attachment 1599277
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel 18K WG Pave Diamond Fil de Camelia earrings*
> 
> View attachment 1599279




What a gorgeous collection!  How do you decide which to wear??!!??  All so beautiful.


----------



## saks4me

Hard to pick but the pave frivole has got to be my favorite! Have the small frivole earclips on impending list!


----------



## calisnoopy

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Wonderful pic - what kind of work do you do? Do you work in fashion


 
thanks!! and yes...been in fashion and PR...but was also in private equity market research before...and soon to be possibly MBA student LOL



wren said:


> What a gorgeous collection! How do you decide which to wear??!!?? All so beautiful.


 
its very random, though i admit my comfies (ie: sweatshirts, sweatpants, tees etc get the most wear...so i try to go for really special and unique ones...like Great China Wall, Free City, embellished Sass & Bide or Vintage Disney tees...)



saks4me said:


> Hard to pick but the pave frivole has got to be my favorite! Have the small frivole earclips on impending list!


 

ohhh when are you getting them?  that's such a gorgeous style!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

LOVE the all amazing earrings


----------



## saks4me

calisnoopy said:


> ohhh when are you getting them?  that's such a gorgeous style!!



Don't know yet. I've been on a rampage lately... got a few pairs of Jimmy Choos, a new bedazzled watch, and another VCA piece on the way! So, don't know when frivole clips would be. Will surely update you and the ladies on progress!


----------



## gabrielle_patty

Hi!  I was wondering where you get your vintage chanel flaps?  I'm interested to start acquiring some vintage pieces.  Thanks! 



calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel Vintage Jumbo Classic Flap in Black Patent*
> 
> (I adore the vintage jumbo flaps as you all know...had been hunting for a black patent one and came across this one in amazing condition!!...now I just hope to find a nice bright blue and purple perhaps hehe)
> 
> View attachment 1588060
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588061
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Grey and Brown Fur Orylag Scarves*
> 
> View attachment 1588062
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588063
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588064


----------



## calisnoopy

saks4me said:


> Don't know yet. I've been on a rampage lately... got a few pairs of Jimmy Choos, a new bedazzled watch, and another VCA piece on the way! So, don't know when frivole clips would be. Will surely update you and the ladies on progress!


 
hahaha well, we will all be waiting anxiously when the time comes around (for a reveal) 



gabrielle_patty said:


> Hi! I was wondering where you get your vintage chanel flaps? I'm interested to start acquiring some vintage pieces. Thanks!


 
hiii i actually got mine from reputable Chanel resellers on eBay, actually mostly from Japan and Taiwan resellers...you can check eBay and also get it authenticated on TPF...


----------



## Elsie87

*Calisnoopy*: Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful collection of yours! Seriously, love it all: the bags (those vintage Jumbos! the ginormous Reissue! the ice cube!), the clothes (the Chanel jackets and the furs!), the shoes, the jewelry and other accessories (headbands!). I'll be coming back!


----------



## Mree43

Your Collection is simply Amazing!!!!! You have fantastic taste and style. Love your Celine Nano. The color is awesome.


----------



## Flip88

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Chinchilla Bolero before dinner at Vidalia in D.C.
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01310ff0d95a970c-800wi
> 
> Sass & Bide Ruffle Silk Bolero and Chanel Black Metallic Tweed Sheath Dress with Van Cleef & Arpels Magic Alhambra 16 motif necklace in YG MOP, Grey MOP and Onyx...and Chanel Double Star ring in 18K WG and diamonds
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133f25c7ba7970b-pi
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Earrings in 18K WG and diamonds...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1012475&d=1265447831
> 
> Balmain Necklace Design Tee, Rebecca Taylor Black/White Tweed Shorts, Chloe Sevigny for Opening Ceremony Black Leather Buckle boots
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed05d0c0970b-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed05cc56970b-800wi
> 
> Moschino Teal Green Jacket, Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Shawl in Camouflage print and Rebecca Minkoff Grey Studded Rocker Messenger Bag
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0147e25f9e86970b-800wi
> 
> MaxMara Black Persian Lamb Coat with Christian Louboutin Astraqueen Studded Booties
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e86241baa970d-pi
> 
> Chanel Spring 2008 Red and White Striped Jacket with Gold Chain embellishment, Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra Turquoise 20 motif necklace in YG and Hermes Birkin 35 in Blue Jean Togo with palladium hardware
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e3556970b-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a95e4ce7970b-pi
> 
> Victor Costa Fur Trimmed Grey Silver Jacket, Dolce & Gabbana Pink Floral Silk Blouse, Chanel Vintage Jumbo Classic Flap in Pink Caviar
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a94d5631970b-pi
> 
> Balmain Quilted Black Leather Jacket with Chain detailing...
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0133ed05b935970b-800wi
> 
> Chanel 2004 Valentines Fuschia Lambskin Heart Chain Classic flap with Lanvin Pink Leopard Strapless Dress and Roger Vivier Pink Satin Heart heels
> 
> this was an HG and so happy to have found it when i did
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a89a85f0970b-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128779d5c5d970c-pi
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128779d5de7970c-pi
> 
> Camilla Sequins Gold Silver Capelet
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e8658d5df970d-800wi



The chinchilla is beautiful, I love it. Do you find it softer than Orylag? 

With all your items it must take you a couple of hours to decide what to wear!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mikeyta

OMG , I love your earings collection. it's a fortune there.
which one you like to wear the most? VCA or stud earings
It seems that you like bling, bling on clothes or jewelry.


----------



## calisnoopy

Elsie87 said:


> *Calisnoopy*: Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful collection of yours! Seriously, love it all: the bags (those vintage Jumbos! the ginormous Reissue! the ice cube!), the clothes (the Chanel jackets and the furs!), the shoes, the jewelry and other accessories (headbands!). I'll be coming back!


 
awww thanks *Elsie*!!!  you're so sweet!!  i will keep updating on here and my blog from time to time 



Mree43 said:


> Your Collection is simply Amazing!!!!! You have fantastic taste and style. Love your Celine Nano. The color is awesome.


 
thanksss i love the Nano, its so cute and easy to wear and the Fluo Pink this Cruise 2012 was amazing!!!



Flip88 said:


> The chinchilla is beautiful, I love it. Do you find it softer than Orylag?
> 
> With all your items it must take you a couple of hours to decide what to wear!
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


 
ohhh yes, the Chinchilla is much softer than the orylag, but i love them both hehe...just the look of the chinchilla is different and the style i got i figured would be pretty easy to wear, even if i dressed it down a little 

haha, im actually very spontaneous--people always ask me what im wearing to an event coming up--but i usually decide within 10 minutes of leaving...(my bf is always stressed haha that we'll be late) but i actually am super lazy with makeup, so 99.999999999% of the time im wearing just skincare stuff...no foundation, no concealer, no mascara or lipgloss even...if i do put on lipgloss its quite an accomplishment =X



mikeyta said:


> OMG , I love your earings collection. it's a fortune there.
> which one you like to wear the most? VCA or stud earings
> It seems that you like bling, bling on clothes or jewelry.


 
hmmm the studs are more every day, the VCA is more special occasions or when i want to change things up...like i'll even wear my VCA earrings with a simple tees and shorts outfit and a cool bag haha


----------



## calisnoopy

forgot to post this outfit pic here 

*Valentino Beige Patent Bow d'Orsay Pumps with Dolce & Gabbana Green Satin Dress, Bottega Veneta Woven Clutch*


http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b016760f19b83970b-pi







http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0162fffccbe4970d-800wi


----------



## calisnoopy

*Some Chanel piccies in action from my Japan trip last summer *


Chanel Navy Blue Baseball Cap with CC logo

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0168e714f7aa970c-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0163011e3d13970d-pi






Outside Chanel Osaka 

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0163011e7bd2970d-pi






Chanel J12 White Ceramic 33mm watch

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0168e7152ce4970c-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0167621393f3970b-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0163011e405d970d-pi


----------



## calisnoopy

Hermes Pousse Pousse White Epsom with Gold Hardware bracelet and Anita Ko 18K YG Spike Diamond Pave bracelet...Cartier Love bracelets in YG and WG are kind of hidden here...

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01676213b347970b-pi


----------



## calisnoopy

*YAYYY, just got the call from my jeweler, Hublot watches arrived, will be shipping out to me overnight tomorrow--sooooo I should have them by Thursday AM!!! Sooo excited, my boyfriend is going to be sooo happy (----> which then makes me happy to see him so happy LOL, yes I'm a total "dweeb" he calls me LOL




Some new pieces that arrived this past week...


Lilya Camilla Knit Tee in XS




Millie Loves Min Turquoise Shimmer Shorts




Chanel Cruise 2012 White Mini Shorts with Black Trim---soooo cute and so in love with these!!! super flattering on too!!!




Nicholas Casey Shorts in Bright Pink and Bright Orange



*


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I am in love with those Valentino heels. So sweet.

And I hope to make it back to Japan. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## calisnoopy

Tobey Grey Neon Satin Silk Blazers--got the hot pink and the green 







*Also picked up some other casual contemporary clothing...*

Chelsea Flower Silk Cropped Roll Up Sleeve Blouses in Coral, Pink and Emerald


















Monrow Neon Pink Tissue V Neck Tee--these are so comfy and the fit is awesome!







Wildfox Couture Good Morning Tee






Wildfox Couture LA Tee






Wildfox Couture Jet-Set/Jet-lagged Long Sleeve tee






Rebel Yell California Republic Tee






Rebel Yell California Pink Hoodie






Wildfox Couture Red with Gold Sparkle Heart sweatshirt






Rebel Yell Be Happy Hoodie Pullover in Washed White


----------



## calisnoopy

Out to dinner with the BF 


Catherine Malandrino Mermaid Pink Silk Hooded Jacket, Wildfox Couture White Sweatshirt with Red Sparkle Heart, Isabel Marant Hanford Grey Pants and Celine Fluo Pink Nano leather luggage tote


----------



## calisnoopy

And here is the Chanel Fil de Camelia ring I am hoping to bring home very soon, just need to locate my size or do a special order for it...which sadly would take about 6 months!!! eep!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I am in love with those Valentino heels. So sweet.
> 
> And I hope to make it back to Japan. I absolutely loved it.


 
awww yes, we loved Japan...every time I go its so yummy and so fun running around looking at all the cute snoopy and animated things!


----------



## calisnoopy

Out to lunch with the BF 

Chanel Sequin Tweed Trim Short Trench Jacket, Chanel Bleu Roi Caviar Jumbo Classic Flap with silver hardware


----------



## Creammia

WoW ~~ u've ordered this ring!! I m so happie for u...hopefully the waiting time wont be that long...looks gorgeous dear!! 




calisnoopy said:


> And here is the Chanel Fil de Camelia ring I am hoping to bring home very soon, just need to locate my size or do a special order for it...which sadly would take about 6 months!!! eep!!
> 
> View attachment 1610482
> 
> 
> View attachment 1610483
> 
> 
> View attachment 1610484


----------



## calisnoopy

Creammia said:


> WoW ~~ u've ordered this ring!! I m so happie for u...hopefully the waiting time wont be that long...looks gorgeous dear!!


 
Thanks *Creammia*!!  BTW, are those Judith Leiber Cupcake miniaudieres in your avatar pic?  Are those yours...I love her pieces, I just have a Hello Kitty Limited Edition miniaudiere and a few other crystal pieces from Kathrine Baumann!  They look so delicious for some reason every time I see your avatar pic hahaha...


----------



## calisnoopy

Got this as an early graduation pressie to my BF for his graduation (in May) from business school 


It's the Hublot Big Bang with Rose Gold and Black Ceramic in 41mm (mine) and 44mm (his), yes, we have a matching set hahaha...





























*(my bf set this picture up, as a "Romeo and Juliet" pose LOL...who knew he could be so creative!! *








*More pics *here


----------



## sayakayumi

^ awww, that is so romantic!


----------



## calisnoopy

sayakayumi said:


> ^ awww, that is so romantic!


 
thanksss haha, i feel like this will be a hard pressie to top for him...he's already mentioned *Jaeger-LeCoultre* for his next time piece hahaha so will see

just makes me so happy to see him so happy too


----------



## averagejoe

calisnoopy said:


> Got this as an early graduation pressie to my BF for his graduation (in May) from business school
> 
> 
> It's the Hublot Big Bang with Rose Gold and Black Ceramic in 41mm (mine) and 44mm (his), yes, we have a matching set hahaha...
> 
> View attachment 1618745
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618746
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618747
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618748
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618749
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618750
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618751
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618752
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618753
> 
> 
> 
> *(my bf set this picture up, as a "Romeo and Juliet" pose LOL...who knew he could be so creative!! *
> View attachment 1618754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pics *here


 
Great choice!!! I love how they match! Also, the box that each watch comes in is so nice!


----------



## pamelala06

Oh my goodness! Everything is to die for! I'm so happy you love the Aussie designers Sass & Bide. It's great to see Aussie fashion out there in the world lol. You have exquisite taste.... Thanks for taking the time and effort to show us everything!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

averagejoe said:


> Great choice!!! I love how they match! Also, the box that each watch comes in is so nice!


 
thanks!! yah the Hublot boxes are so nice...we thought it even reminded us of the watch winders we've seen in the past...if only we could add a "winding mechanism" at the bottom LOL



pamelala06 said:


> Oh my goodness! Everything is to die for! I'm so happy you love the Aussie designers Sass & Bide. It's great to see Aussie fashion out there in the world lol. You have exquisite taste.... Thanks for taking the time and effort to show us everything!!!


 
you're too sweet!  and yes, i seem to be a huge fan of Sass & Bide and other Aussie designers like Josh Goot and Camilla & Marc and Lover, etc...hehe


----------



## mikeyta

calisnoopy said:


> *Vera Wang Runway Racoon Fur Bolero Jacket*
> 
> View attachment 1593819
> 
> 
> View attachment 1593820
> 
> 
> View attachment 1593821
> 
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Soono Boots in Taupe Suede with Chain*
> 
> View attachment 1593822
> 
> 
> View attachment 1593823


i love your bolero jacket. could you please tell me where did you get it?
it looks very nice on you.


----------



## Perfect Day

The bolero jacket looks perfect for you.


----------



## Flip88

mikeyta said:
			
		

> i love your bolero jacket. could you please tell me where did you get it?
> it looks very nice on you.



ITA - Vera Wang is a wondercul designer and this is (yet another!) great item feom Cali!


----------



## calisnoopy

mikeyta said:


> i love your bolero jacket. could you please tell me where did you get it?
> it looks very nice on you.


 
aww thanks, I actually hunted this one down cos I had seen it in Harpers or Vogue but a season too late...yes, i'm quite behind on my magazine reading sometimes...anyhow, I finally found it on SUPER SALE from Vivre.com 

this was a couple years back though, I have never seen it anywhere else or on eBay...but you never know...best of luck 



Perfect Day said:


> The bolero jacket looks perfect for you.


 
you're so sweet!



Flip88 said:


> ITA - Vera Wang is a wondercul designer and this is (yet another!) great item feom Cali!


 
 thanks!!!


----------



## shirene




----------



## shirene




----------



## calisnoopy

^^haha thanks


----------



## mikeyta

thank you to let me know about the verawang
I like one of your chanel sweater with multicolor flower. do you mind to tell me how much for that sweater. thank you


----------



## calisnoopy

mikeyta said:


> thank you to let me know about the verawang
> I like one of your chanel sweater with multicolor flower. do you mind to tell me how much for that sweater. thank you


 
hmm could you post a pic/link to the Chanel sweater you are referring to?


----------



## calisnoopy

*SUPER DUPER HAPPY NEWS!!!

I FINALLY found my Chanel Hot Pink Fuschia Patent Jumbo Classic Flap bag!!!
*

Just in time for my birthday later this month too hehe Here's a couple of pics to hold you guys over until I get the bag next week in L.A.


----------



## ldldb

^omg C! i'm so happy for you!!


----------



## calisnoopy

ldldb said:


> ^omg C! i'm so happy for you!!


 
thanks L!!

maybe i'll bring it out when we meet up in L.A.


----------



## mikeyta

I am happy for you. It seems that you and me have the same birthday :giggles
I am still waiting for the anita bracelet, will send the link to you. thank you


----------



## mikeyta

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a7...d2d2970b-800wi
i try to look for this one


----------



## ldldb

calisnoopy said:


> thanks L!!
> 
> *maybe i'll bring it out when we meet up in L.A. *



yessss you must!!


----------



## calisnoopy

mikeyta said:


> I am happy for you. It seems that you and me have the same birthday :giggles
> I am still waiting for the anita bracelet, will send the link to you. thank you


 
ohhh excited for you on the Anita Ko bracelet!

are you a March baby too?



mikeyta said:


> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a7...d2d2970b-800wi
> i try to look for this one


 
hmm somehow some of the parts of the link got cut out in the middle...could you check and repost the link?



ldldb said:


> yessss you must!!


----------



## mikeyta

mine bday on march 29, aries.  the chanel sweater with multi colored flowers spring 11
crochet type. If you don't mind can you tell me the price so I can try to get on ebay.


----------



## calisnoopy

mikeyta said:


> mine bday on march 29, aries. the chanel sweater with multi colored flowers spring 11
> crochet type. If you don't mind can you tell me the price so I can try to get on ebay.


 
haha, so funny about your email yesterday, I had no idea you had emailed me via my blog before LOL

oh and just checked, the cardigan retail was $6890 USD 

and it runs tts, good luck!!


----------



## elaina

Just came across your thread.  Wow!  You have a very, very stunning collection


----------



## calisnoopy

elaina said:


> Just came across your thread. Wow! You have a very, very stunning collection


 
awww thanks


----------



## tulip618

Can't believe I didn't see this earlier, I started following your blog a few weeks ago and I must say you have one of the most enviable, jaw dropping, drop dead gorgeous collections!!!! I also really enjoy all your various restaurant reviews and lovely pics too! I feel like I am living vicariously thru your fabulosity! Thanks so much for sharing, Cory!!


----------



## calisnoopy

tulip618 said:


> Can't believe I didn't see this earlier, I started following your blog a few weeks ago and I must say you have one of the most enviable, jaw dropping, drop dead gorgeous collections!!!! I also really enjoy all your various restaurant reviews and lovely pics too! I feel like I am living vicariously thru your fabulosity! Thanks so much for sharing, Cory!!


 
awww haha, thanks!!

your closet is super amazing though, i love how organized and well laid out everything is 

oh and yah, my blog is basically a random compilation of my experiences with fashion, food, travel...lol

lots of tpfers though have been pointing out (correctly i must admit) how just about every shot is of me eating, no wonder my bf calls me a "lil fatty" =X


----------



## calisnoopy

*Some people had asked me to link the "Birthday @ Chanel Boutique" pictures here too:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/birthday-chanel-in-tysons-va-727356.html*


----------



## calisnoopy

*My Chanel Hot Pink Fuschia Patent Jumbo Classic flap has also arrived too, just got it this morning!  LOVE LOVE it and will try to snap some pics of it tomorrow *


----------



## saks4me

^WOOHOO! Can't wait for her coming out party!


----------



## angelamaz2

Wow congrat! Can't wait till see the photos


----------



## calisnoopy

*^^will do soon, just been super busy away from home...

BUT...I am adding

1) another Loree Rodkin bondage ring in 18K YG fleur de lis style this time

2) Cartier Rose Gold Multicolor Stone Love Bracelet (but this is a special order since its sold out nationwide and internationally in my size...so it may not come for a few months =X)


Loads more pics to come!! 

*


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

You are one hell of a lucky girl!!  Mind if I ask you a couple of questions? Who helps you around with your stuff and do you get to wear all of them? It must be the passion you have for these stuff to remember the story behind each and everyone of them... I don't even have a fraction of what you have in there yet sometimes I tend to forget that I have 'em! Anyway, just keep us posted!!.. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## calisnoopy

xtnxtnxtn said:


> You are one hell of a lucky girl!!  Mind if I ask you a couple of questions? Who helps you around with your stuff and do you get to wear all of them? It must be the passion you have for these stuff to remember the story behind each and everyone of them... I don't even have a fraction of what you have in there yet sometimes I tend to forget that I have 'em! Anyway, just keep us posted!!..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
hiii *xtnxtnxtn *welcome to TPF and thanks for checking out my thread and reading thru my rambling captions/details about each piece LOL

hmm, what did you mean by "who helps me around with my stuff?"

and noo, I sadly do not wear all my pieces, I always have a % of my wardrobe I've never worn out at all...especially a lot of the fancy dresses and gowns, since I don't really "dress up dress up" in my day to day life...but i just like collecting them and when i get the chance to wear them, i'm like "yayyy finally get to wear this!" LOL


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> hiii xtnxtnxtn welcome to TPF and thanks for checking out my thread and reading  thru my rambling captions/details about each piece LOL
> 
> hmm, what did you mean by "who helps me around with my stuff?"
> 
> and noo, I sadly do not wear all my pieces, I always have a % of my wardrobe I've never worn out at all...especially a lot of the fancy dresses and gowns, since I don't really "dress up dress up" in my day to day life...but i just like collecting them and when i get the chance to wear them, i'm like "yayyy finally get to wear this!" LOL



Hi!! Nice to hear from you so quickly! Uhmmm... I was just curious if there's someone who helps you with your stuff? I mean, I'm pretty sure with the vast collection of everything you have you must somehow have missed out on things you might have forgotten that was there stashed out somewhere?? Or do you like have an INVENTORY? At first I thought you must be a celebrity of sorts wearing the shiny, glittery tunics, capes and vests... Well, now I'm thinking- she's a pretty lucky girl with pretty much everything!! Catch you around, girl!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## travelerscloset

How can a woman be so lucky!  So pretty, with loads of beautiful stuff and a hunky BF to boot!  You're such a lovely couple!


----------



## calisnoopy

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi!! Nice to hear from you so quickly! Uhmmm... I was just curious if there's someone who helps you with your stuff? I mean, I'm pretty sure with the vast collection of everything you have you must somehow have missed out on things you might have forgotten that was there stashed out somewhere?? Or do you like have an INVENTORY? At first I thought you must be a celebrity of sorts wearing the shiny, glittery tunics, capes and vests... Well, now I'm thinking- she's a pretty lucky girl with pretty much everything!! Catch you around, girl!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



ohhh sure haha, I know how I'm always OCD about hearing from people and getting responses too lol

Hmmm, nope, no one "helps" me lol, its just me collecting/shopping/procuring and researching and figuring out what I like, what's cool to check out each season, which designers and pieces to look out for, etc.  I am really organized about it in a sense and have a fashion notebook for each season...my RTW, shoes, bags, jewelry, then gifts for friends and family too =)

Haha celebrity, so funny and I'm honored I guess but yah, its just me and my bf and my doggy Bow Wow lol...and for the most part honestly, we're pretty boring, quiet and "homely" our friends call us, cos we don't drink, we don't party...by 9pmish were at home watching Law & Order or our random bunch of TV shows or movies =)


----------



## lightdays

Hello! Love all your items! I would love to own more in the future, but money is tight for me. Do you have any tips for saving and spending on luxury purchases? How did you do it?


----------



## calisnoopy

travelerscloset said:


> How can a woman be so lucky!  So pretty, with loads of beautiful stuff and a hunky BF to boot! You're such a lovely couple!


 
LOL ive never had someone call my BF "hunky" ahahaha but thanks!!!



lightdays said:


> Hello! Love all your items! I would love to own more in the future, but money is tight for me. Do you have any tips for saving and spending on luxury purchases? How did you do it?


 
hiii thanks for your sweet words! hmm...i like making lists, try to see what are must haves and get an idea of what i have down so i dont end up going overboard in one category w/o realizing it or too much of one color or one style...and also some things i mark like "sale" as pieces i think i will come across at sale time and/or i can wait for at sale and not cry over if i dont find it

though 99% of the time, even if i miss it at sale, i somehow find it on Gilt, eBay, etc...and if im still pining for it a year or two or three later, i usually DO come across it somehow online or at consignment shops, and if im not even thinking about it at that point...i know it wasn't really that special or worth it to me...


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Love it all!  I am sure when you are out and about in DC you brighten up this often drab city with your style.


----------



## calisnoopy

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Love it all! I am sure when you are out and about in DC you brighten up this often drab city with your style.


 
heyyy! how have you been?

btw im actually in Boston now, been there almost 2 yrs...moving back to LA this summer though, so excited haha...

im actually planning to be in D.C. in early April though


----------



## calisnoopy

More piccies to update here 


At a play about the Chinese Cultural Revolution, highly recommend it too!

Chanel Heathered Grey Knit beanie hat, Chanel Black Patent Reissue 227, Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Disco Shawl Scarf, and Max Mara Khaki Olive Green Fur Trimmed Down Jacket




My BF with his Mickey by Neil Barrett tee and wearing his new favorite, Hublot Big Bang Rose Gold and Ceramic watch 
(oh and yes, we're eating Indian here LOL)




Me pooped after a few hours of shopping in Boston

Chanel Black Shiny Quilted Jacket from Fall 2011, Chanel Motorcycle Quilted Leather Short Boots with shearling lining, Wildfox Couture Red with Gold Glitter Heart Top, Celine Cobalt Blue leather nano bag




BF and I having fun at Ikea haha (we went actually cos we were craving the Swedish Meatballs LOL)

Salvatore Ferragamo Spring Summer 2012 Navy Blue Cardigan Jacket with Blue leather paneling, Hublot Big Bang Rose Gold & Ceramic watch




I don't know why but I've always wanted this "kiddo" armoire at Ikea, just love the two tone color!  Sadly my BF always vetos my request to buy this and just put it somewhere for decoration LOL

Alexander Wang Grey Leather Vest & Black Fleece Jacket, Splendid Grey Sweatpants and Puma Mostro sneakers in silver grey leather and black





Salvatore Ferragamo Spring Summer 2012 Navy Blue Cardigan Jacket with Blue leather paneling, Rag & Bone Dark Blue Skinny Pants and Gucci Black Monogram Sneakers




And these 2 piccos are from Urasawa in Beverly Hills, if you have not been, I'd super recommend it! (sorry, I couldn't resist putting these foodie pics in here hehe)

Sashimi Display, so artistic!



Hokkaido Hairy Crab Shell with Uni and Crab Meat and Brain (i know i know, sounds terrible and i am usually against eating any organs--besides the skin lol, but i figured id try it and it was actually delicious)




Enjoying some Pork Katsu Curry at Mitsuwa Food Court in Gardena

Nation LTD Classic V-neck tee in white, Penny Preville 18K WG Emerald Diamond pendant necklace, 18K WG Snoopy Limited Edition from TSL Hong Kong, Anita Ko 18K YG Small Spike Bracelet with Pave Diamond spike




And this is the Santa Barbara Sea Urchin (uni) in a Farm Fresh Egg @ Providence Restaurant in L.A.

One word--AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## calisnoopy

Ta daaaaa....presenting my HG FIND---Chanel Hot Pink Fuschia Patent Leather Jumbo Classic Flap bag!!!!!


 *Chanel Hot Pink Fuschia Patent Leather Jumbo Classic Flap Bag from Spring 2011!!!!*






Included the box with style number in case anyone was interested 




And some "modeling" shots...the best I could do at 2 AM hehe 







Bottega Veneta Cruise 2012 SHOCK Pink Woven Compact Wallet







Chanel Spring Summer 2012 White Terry with Black CC baseball cap hat 







Prada Embellished Tee


----------



## calisnoopy

Louis Vuitton Cruise 2012 Runway Metallic Tweed School Boy Blazer Jacket with embellished gold and silver stones...love love this!! (LV RTW does run very big though I feel, this was a 36 and I think I could have even done the 34...and a lot of their sweats/hoodies were huge on me, even in the XS size...so sad)








Dolce & Gabbana Spring Summer 2012 Yellow Floral Cashmere Silk Cardigan





*And lastly...*drum roll...* haha, presenting:*

*Cartier White Gold Pave Diamond Love Bracelet with Black Ceramic Screws!!!!!*

I was totally NOT planning to get this as I had only gone into Cartier to special order my other love bracelet, but while I was there, I saw the pave diamond one and decided to try it on...bad bad idea, once I did, I couldn't get it out of my head for the next 24 hours...by morning, I was on the phone with the Cartier Beverly Hills Boutique Director setting up an appointment to come in and see it again...then it came home with me!











This is the inside view with the black ceramic screws 





This is the locking mechanism on the pave diamond love bracelets, it's a push button and swing hook closure...so nice since it makes it super easy to take off and put on (especially with such an eye catching piece, it's good to know you can remove it if you had to run out to get groceries at night or something)


----------



## calisnoopy

*These are being sent to me back home in Boston...*


*Bottega Veneta Cruise 2012 SHOCK Pink Large Veneta*












*Chanel Spring 2012 White Cropped Jacket with Gold CC Crest...just the jacket, not the skirt*

*(comes in 2 other longer versions too and also comes in solid navy blue, solid black and a navy/white heathered color which looked amazing too!)*






*Chanel Cruise 2012 Flat Short Buckle Side Zipper Boots (originally released in Spring 2011 and they re-did them cos they were so popular)*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Ohhh and almost forgot about this...*

*Hermes Kelly Long Wallet in Amethyst Shiny Alligator!!!!!*

this should be arriving into Boston next week too!!!









*Lastly...some random piccies recently posted to my blog*


http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0163028881ab970d-pi








http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0167637cf454970b-pi








http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0168e87e2995970c-pi


----------



## travelerscloset

I love the new additions!


----------



## saks4me

Love coming back here to see what other glam goodies you got! True baller!


----------



## ldldb

hey C! did you get those side zipped short boots at the cc in bh? do they run true to size? thanks!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

calisnoopy said:
			
		

> ohhh sure haha, I know how I'm always OCD about hearing from people and getting responses too lol
> 
> Hmmm, nope, no one "helps" me lol, its just me collecting/shopping/procuring and researching and figuring out what I like, what's cool to check out each season, which designers and pieces to look out for, etc.  I am really organized about it in a sense and have a fashion notebook for each season...my RTW, shoes, bags, jewelry, then gifts for friends and family too =)
> 
> Haha celebrity, so funny and I'm honored I guess but yah, its just me and my bf and my doggy Bow Wow lol...and for the most part honestly, we're pretty boring, quiet and "homely" our friends call us, cos we don't drink, we don't party...by 9pmish were at home watching Law & Order or our random bunch of TV shows or movies =)



Hahaha!! Cory, do you know that everytime I change bags I have to ask my helper to clean it, take it out so cigarette smoke doesn't stay (I've quit smoking by the way), put back the stuffings then return it to my closet? I don't like change bags everyday... Usually, I use it at least for a week before I change. Clothes and shoes I also need to ask my helper for what I'll wear that I do not find in my closet that's why I was wondering how you manage to do all those by yourself considering that you have A LOT!!  Well, my stuff isn't even a fraction of what you have, I need them because I work and deal with people everyday.. Monied people... (sometimes I use it as an excuse to buy more...Hahaha!!!) That's why I have to look decent. Girl, I see you have some new purchases!!! ENVY!!! You are one lucky girl, I must say!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hellokatiegirl

You have great style Calisnoopy! I love your most recent additions to your gorgeous collection!

Do you mind me asking where you got the Snoopy pendant in the one photo? I collect Snoopy and it is so cute! Thanks!


----------



## Babyb33

You have an amazing wardrobe! How do you fund for it all? (Do you mind if I ask what your work is?- if its too direct you can choose not to answer). My boyfriend helped me organise my bursting wardrobe yesterday and made me throw away lots of clothes  He says I spend too much and need some self control! I really want to get another chanel bag...


----------



## lightdays

Babyb33 said:


> You have an amazing wardrobe! How do you fund for it all? (Do you mind if I ask what your work is?- if its too direct you can choose not to answer). My boyfriend helped me organise my bursting wardrobe yesterday and made me throw away lots of clothes  He says I spend too much and need some self control! I really want to get another chanel bag...



Me too. I would like to know too.  That's of course you don't mind either.


----------



## mikeyta

Prada Embellished Tee
View attachment 1645726

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
 

I like this tshirt, do you mind to tell me where did you get it? I don't see this one in the 
boutique. thank you


----------



## Flip88

The Hermes Kelly Long Wallet in Amethyst Shiny Alligator .......... wow wow wow!!!!!!

Love it!


----------



## calisnoopy

Am back in Boston now, but still catching up on sleep, emails and loads of errands!!!

I stayed in L.A.  for like 6 extra hours and hopped on the red-eye home instead, those few hours were super awesome for catching some much needed rest, finish packing and then squeeze in a little bit more eating and shopping LOL 

I was so happy I made it over to* Les Pommettes*, it's the cutest shop ever, right next to Curve on Robertson in L.A.!!!  I highly recommend everyone to go check it out, they have lots of cute, girly, fun pieces from up and coming designers, so you won't see it everywhere, lots of items are exclusive to Les Pommettes too.  The owner there, *Daria*, is very sweet too!!  The shop used to be called Vionnet back when I first shopped there like 6 years ago or so....same owner/same store, just a new name--> *Les Pommettes!*


Luckily I had called ahead and Becky @ Les Pommettes basically gathered everything she thought was super cute and styled it into outfits for me to try on...so when I walked in, there were 2 dressing rooms full of outfits ready for me!  So efficient, gotta love that!

After 30 minutes of throwing things on, hopping out to look it over in the mirrors and discuss with Becky...I walked out of the shop with nothing in my hand...BUT loads being shipped home to me in Boston LOL , so great, didn't even need to worry about packing it in my suitcase either!!!



*Here are some of the pieces I got from Les Pommettes*--they haven't arrived yet, so these are just stock pics I found online 

*Something Else Coral Tank *(design by Australian artist Ken Done, my parents loved his stuff!)












*CLU cardigan in white with front chiffon ties *(so simple yet so wearable like all CLU pieces, oh and not to mention, COMFY!!!)














*Nonoo Gold Sequin Jacket and Matching Shorts set *(I dont usually do the "matching" thing but this was actually super cute and now that I googled a picture of it, Sophia Bush wears it very well!  The fit on these 2 pieces were awesome and very light weight and comfy--the same cannot be said about most sequin pieces!!)












*Viviana Uchitel Yellow Silk Ruffle Collar over One Teaspoon Multicolor Floral Dress *(it just goes so well together that I initiallyt thought it was sold as one piece set from the same designer LOL)
























*Hache Sequin White Tee *(with chiffon silk peeping out under the sleeves and bottom hem...such a nice touch)






*Les Aperizes White Silk Bib Collar Blouse *(it's a French brand, pretty obvious with the simple design and clean cut, and I usually pass on basic looking items but once I tried it on, I KNEW I had to have it cos the fit was just so good!!!)







*M. Patmos Metallic Gold and White Knit Cardigan *(cotton, comfy and no itchy worries here!)












*Shown here below paired with the Hache White Sequin top *













*Gat Rimon Pom Pom White Shorts...with a matching Pom Pom White Tank*


----------



## calisnoopy

And then....there was a stop at *Cartier*, my lovely SA, *Coco* had called me that morning asking me to stop by if I was still in L.A.

Had I taken the original flight, I would have totally missed her AND the Les Poms shopping haha...but guess what came in for me at Cartier already??!!!!!






*YES my Cartier Rose Gold Multicolor stone love bracelet!!!!  The one they said was not going to arrive until July sometime as I had to special order since there were none left in a size 16 worldwide!!!*








Well, it appears that there was 1 in the warehouse and it was in transit to Cartier Beverly Hills, but somehow it did not show up in inventory when they had, checked for some reason =X

No complains here though...so I whizzed in, had Coco show it to me, put it on my wrist and rushed right back out to meet my best friend and old housemate for dinner before hopping on my red eye flight back to Boston....now with my complete set of 4 Love Bracelets in tow 








Sorry I didn't have a chance to take better pics of the White Gold Pave Diamond love bracelet OR the Rose Gold Multicolor stone love bracelet in their boxes and such.  

I'm having Cartier Beverly Hills hold my boxes since I am moving back soon anyways and didn't see a need for the boxes in the few short months left in Boston...


----------



## calisnoopy

*For those of you who asked, I highly recommend my SA and the Boutique Director at Cartier Beverly Hills.*

Their service is impeccable and it was because *Coco (SA) and Worthy (BD)* were both so sweet to begin with, when I first got my Cartier Trinity 100th Anniversary charity bracelet over Christmas break...that I decided to return to shop there. 

Whether it's a high priced or less expensive piece, I felt that both of them were consistently laid back, honest, sweet and no pressure sales at all.

I hadn't even planned on getting the White Gold Pave Diamond one until I went in to special order the Rose Gold Multicolor stone love bracelet, saw the WG Pave Diamond--Worthy let me try it on (which I was surprised that she did), I looked it over, wasn't sure and she never pushed or anything...only to tell me it was beautiful (which it IS!! haha)....

But I'm a pretty decisive shopper and that night I couldn't stop thinking about it, so the next day I went back and got it LOL



Anyhoo, here is their information since my TPFers had messaged me for their info...and YES, they will let you try on the Love Bracelets, Worthy, the Boutique Director, told me that she'd never purchase anything like this w/o trying it on first...so she wouldn't expect others to buy like that either (despite it being a policy at most other Cartier boutiques that they don't let clients try on the Love bracelets before purchasing)....


*SA: Coco Ando-Miller*
*Coco.Ando-Miller@cartier.com *

*Boutique Director: Worthy McCartney*
*worthy.mccartney@cartier.com*

*Cartier*
*370 N. Rodeo Drive*
*Beverly Hills, California 90210*
*Tel. (310) 275-4272*

***You can tell them Cory sent you, they'll definitely take care of you ***


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

calisnoopy said:


> And then....there was a stop at *Cartier*, my lovely SA, *Coco* had called me that morning asking me to stop by if I was still in L.A.
> 
> Had I taken the original flight, I would have totally missed her AND the Les Poms shopping haha...but guess what came in for me at Cartier already??!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652995
> 
> 
> 
> *YES my Cartier Rose Gold Multicolor stone love bracelet!!!!  The one they said was not going to arrive until July sometime as I had to special order since there were none left in a size 16 worldwide!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it appears that there was 1 in the warehouse and it was in transit to Cartier Beverly Hills, but somehow it did not show up in inventory when they had, checked for some reason =X
> 
> No complains here though...so I whizzed in, had Coco show it to me, put it on my wrist and rushed right back out to meet my best friend and old housemate for dinner before hopping on my red eye flight back to Boston....now with my complete set of 4 Love Bracelets in tow
> 
> 
> View attachment 1652997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't have a chance to take better pics of the White Gold Pave Diamond love bracelet OR the Rose Gold Multicolor stone love bracelet in their boxes and such.
> 
> I'm having Cartier Beverly Hills hold my boxes since I am moving back soon anyways and didn't see a need for the boxes in the few short months left in Boston...



wow!! Cory!! Love your last additions!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

travelerscloset said:


> I love the new additions!


 
thanks!!!   it was a great trip in LA for shopping (and overeating, watching too many movies and seeing friends and family) overall hehe



saks4me said:


> Love coming back here to see what other glam goodies you got! True baller!


 
"baller"??? LOL havent heard that in ages hehe



ldldb said:


> hey C! did you get those side zipped short boots at the cc in bh? do they run true to size? thanks!


 
i got it at NM, CC boutiques sold out of size 35...totally recommend them L!! i saw them on an SA at CC BH and was reminded of how cute they are and she wore them half zipped!!! so cute...just got mine yesterday...

recovering from LA trip though and catching up on stuff...so when i get a chance ill try to take a modeling pic 



xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hahaha!! Cory, do you know that everytime I change bags I have to ask my helper to clean it, take it out so cigarette smoke doesn't stay (I've quit smoking by the way), put back the stuffings then return it to my closet? I don't like change bags everyday... Usually, I use it at least for a week before I change. Clothes and shoes I also need to ask my helper for what I'll wear that I do not find in my closet that's why I was wondering how you manage to do all those by yourself considering that you have A LOT!!  Well, my stuff isn't even a fraction of what you have, I need them because I work and deal with people everyday.. Monied people... (sometimes I use it as an excuse to buy more...Hahaha!!!) That's why I have to look decent. Girl, I see you have some new purchases!!! ENVY!!! You are one lucky girl, I must say!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
awww thanks and thats so funny--you're like the 2nd or 3rd TPFer who messaged me/mentioned "helper/maid" etc recently LOL

cos i was telling another TPFer how i love cleaning and find it very therapeutic...not sure why but thats the first thing i do

and sure enough, when I got back to Boston at 6am after a red eye from L.A. and not having slept on the plane cos i was anxiously jotting down lists of "to-do" things and reading magazines i brought with me to L.A. and swore i would read and not bring back to Boston...i started cleaning, did laundry, dusted, washed sinks, etc...i love it...my BF woke up a few hours later and was like "sigh..* laughing at me...he doesnt understand why i wont let him get us a maid

im also super duper OCD about cleanliness and dont like random people handling my things...even for packing, we have movers pack our kitchen stuff and books and electronics but i am the only one, or a few of my friends who love helping me pack my closet--they said its like shopping??!! LOL...who touches my bags and shoes and jewelry and RTW haha



hellokatiegirl said:


> You have great style Calisnoopy! I love your most recent additions to your gorgeous collection!
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you got the Snoopy pendant in the one photo? I collect Snoopy and it is so cute! Thanks!


 
ahhh yes, Snoopy has been getting TONS of love, even in L.A. at high end designer boutiques, SA's have stopped and asked me about my Snoopy, cos its actually a licensed Snoopy Fine Jewelry piece, not like the random ones you see at many Chinese jewelers thats a plated style Snoopy--solid 24kt yellow gold, but still not as well cut and designed

anyhoo, my BF got it from TSL in Hong Kong, they did a Snoopy collaboration last year while we were there in the summer and my BF picked it up for me cos he knows how much I LOVE LOVE snoopy...*hi snoopy fan!* hehehe



Babyb33 said:


> You have an amazing wardrobe! How do you fund for it all? (Do you mind if I ask what your work is?- if its too direct you can choose not to answer). My boyfriend helped me organise my bursting wardrobe yesterday and made me throw away lots of clothes  He says I spend too much and need some self control! I really want to get another chanel bag...


 
which CC bag are you looking to get?

hmm...im in fashion too...so that helps a lot...but its also a hobby of mine 



lightdays said:


> Me too. I would like to know too.  That's of course you don't mind either.


 
^^no worries, just answered it above haha



mikeyta said:


> Prada Embellished Tee
> View attachment 1645726





I like this tshirt, do you mind to tell me where did you get it? I don't see this one in the 
boutique. thank you[/QUOTE]

Yes!  Got it at NM Beverly Hills...they had a few other styles too...but i thought this was the cutest...it was around $675 USD i think?

hows your Anita Ko bracelet?

btw I went to Broken English the other day...met up with Kelly, had a blast, picked out a few amazing cocktail rings, their store is fab!

not sure where you live but if you ever have a chance, go check the boutique out!!!  so funny cos Kelly and I both grew up around the area where the shop is and we were talking about how much that Brentwood Country Mart has changed!!!



Flip88 said:


> The Hermes Kelly Long Wallet in Amethyst Shiny Alligator .......... wow wow wow!!!!!!
> 
> Love it!


 
yes!! me too!!!

i was so excited when i heard this was available...its supposed to be arriving today!

anxiously waiting 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> wow!! Cory!! Love your last additions!!!


 
thanks Cris!!  been following your blog too, love all your pics, you and your BF look adorable!


----------



## mikeyta

I will try to order from NM to send it to me the tshirt. Now, my wish list will add a LV jacket,
I don't know how much I can earn from my work to fullfill my list!
btw, congrats on your new purchase, very nice collection.


----------



## WinniesCloset

Hi Cory!
I'm new to tpf (although I've been reading it for a while), finally decided to join in the fun!
I love VCA and first discovered your blog/vca thread for that reason. Your VCA collection is TDF! And I love all the beautiful bags and clothes you model on your blog too!  (oh, and the food pics!!!  I am also from HK and lived in Boston for 8 years when I was in college and grad school before. So I love seeing all the places you go in Boston too, it reminds me of the good old times when I was still a student 
I love stopping by your site and seeing all your new purchases from time to time  I too got the paved diamond ceremics Love bangle and it's definitely one of my most favorite piece to wear! Cant wait to see what you stack it with! 
it's lovely to meet you here!

Winnie


----------



## Mree43

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE that Chanel bag. OMG!! I love all the pink!!!! Congrats on your new goodies, they are all fab!


----------



## Wilsom04

You are the 1st person I have seen rocking 4 Cartier bracelets and they look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Wilsom04

calisnoopy said:


> Got this as an early graduation pressie to my BF for his graduation (in May) from business school
> 
> 
> It's the Hublot Big Bang with Rose Gold and Black Ceramic in 41mm (mine) and 44mm (his), yes, we have a matching set hahaha...
> 
> View attachment 1618745
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618746
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618747
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618748
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618749
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618750
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618751
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618752
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618753
> 
> 
> 
> *(my bf set this picture up, as a "Romeo and Juliet" pose LOL...who knew he could be so creative!! *
> View attachment 1618754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More pics *here


Very nice, I just told the hubby we have to do the matching watches.

I love it!!!!!


----------



## lightdays

That is cool. So you work in the fashion industry?



calisnoopy said:


> thanks!!!   it was a great trip in LA for shopping (and overeating, watching too many movies and seeing friends and family) overall hehe
> 
> 
> 
> "baller"??? LOL havent heard that in ages hehe
> 
> 
> 
> i got it at NM, CC boutiques sold out of size 35...totally recommend them L!! i saw them on an SA at CC BH and was reminded of how cute they are and she wore them half zipped!!! so cute...just got mine yesterday...
> 
> recovering from LA trip though and catching up on stuff...so when i get a chance ill try to take a modeling pic
> 
> 
> 
> awww thanks and thats so funny--you're like the 2nd or 3rd TPFer who messaged me/mentioned "helper/maid" etc recently LOL
> 
> cos i was telling another TPFer how i love cleaning and find it very therapeutic...not sure why but thats the first thing i do
> 
> and sure enough, when I got back to Boston at 6am after a red eye from L.A. and not having slept on the plane cos i was anxiously jotting down lists of "to-do" things and reading magazines i brought with me to L.A. and swore i would read and not bring back to Boston...i started cleaning, did laundry, dusted, washed sinks, etc...i love it...my BF woke up a few hours later and was like "sigh..* laughing at me...he doesnt understand why i wont let him get us a maid
> 
> im also super duper OCD about cleanliness and dont like random people handling my things...even for packing, we have movers pack our kitchen stuff and books and electronics but i am the only one, or a few of my friends who love helping me pack my closet--they said its like shopping??!! LOL...who touches my bags and shoes and jewelry and RTW haha
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh yes, Snoopy has been getting TONS of love, even in L.A. at high end designer boutiques, SA's have stopped and asked me about my Snoopy, cos its actually a licensed Snoopy Fine Jewelry piece, not like the random ones you see at many Chinese jewelers thats a plated style Snoopy--solid 24kt yellow gold, but still not as well cut and designed
> 
> anyhoo, my BF got it from TSL in Hong Kong, they did a Snoopy collaboration last year while we were there in the summer and my BF picked it up for me cos he knows how much I LOVE LOVE snoopy...*hi snoopy fan!* hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> which CC bag are you looking to get?
> 
> hmm...im in fashion too...so that helps a lot...but its also a hobby of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ^^no worries, just answered it above haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this tshirt, do you mind to tell me where did you get it? I don't see this one in the
> boutique. thank you


 
Yes!  Got it at NM Beverly Hills...they had a few other styles too...but i thought this was the cutest...it was around $675 USD i think?

hows your Anita Ko bracelet?

btw I went to Broken English the other day...met up with Kelly, had a blast, picked out a few amazing cocktail rings, their store is fab!

not sure where you live but if you ever have a chance, go check the boutique out!!!  so funny cos Kelly and I both grew up around the area where the shop is and we were talking about how much that Brentwood Country Mart has changed!!!



yes!! me too!!!

i was so excited when i heard this was available...its supposed to be arriving today!

anxiously waiting 



thanks Cris!!  been following your blog too, love all your pics, you and your BF look adorable![/QUOTE]


----------



## calisnoopy

mikeyta said:


> I will try to order from NM to send it to me the tshirt. Now, my wish list will add a LV jacket,
> I don't know how much I can earn from my work to fullfill my list!
> btw, congrats on your new purchase, very nice collection.


 
yahhh PM me if you want my NM SA who helped me with the purchase...she could get it for you since shes at the NM BH where they have it 

ohhh are you going to get the LV jacket?  lemme know too if you need a nice LV SA...she does email and text too...they have the LV jacket still at LV BH 



WinniesCloset said:


> Hi Cory!
> I'm new to tpf (although I've been reading it for a while), finally decided to join in the fun!
> I love VCA and first discovered your blog/vca thread for that reason. Your VCA collection is TDF! And I love all the beautiful bags and clothes you model on your blog too!  (oh, and the food pics!!!  I am also from HK and lived in Boston for 8 years when I was in college and grad school before. So I love seeing all the places you go in Boston too, it reminds me of the good old times when I was still a student
> I love stopping by your site and seeing all your new purchases from time to time  I too got the paved diamond ceremics Love bangle and it's definitely one of my most favorite piece to wear! Cant wait to see what you stack it with!
> it's lovely to meet you here!
> 
> Winnie


 
oh hey there Winnie!

always great to meet new people on TPF and thru my blog hehe...i was just back there last summer, ate sooo much, can't wait to go back...the shopping was awesome too!!!

haha so funny about you living in Boston too--are you back in HK?

as much as i loved exploring cities in the east coast, i cannot describe how happy i am to be moving back to L.A. this summer...FINALLY i'll have delicious food all the time, amazing friends around me (cos i grew up there) and 75 degree weather 95% of the year haha

oh wow you have the same love too!  we're twins, yes i love it...love the rose gold multicolor stone one too, it's so different from my other love bracelets...

hows your VCA collection?

im hoping to add a few more VCA rings and probably will be done for a long while...(with VCA) haha



Mree43 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE that Chanel bag. OMG!! I love all the pink!!!! Congrats on your new goodies, they are all fab!


 
thanks!!! i know...the Chanel pink is pretty amazing...i love showing it to my bf who just smiles and sighs haha



Wilsom04 said:


> You are the 1st person I have seen rocking 4 Cartier bracelets and they look absolutely fabulous!


 
hehehe...i was worried my arm wouldnt be able to take it...but its been doing okay LOL



Wilsom04 said:


> Very nice, I just told the hubby we have to do the matching watches.
> 
> I love it!!!!!


 
yesss!!! my bf didn't love the idea at first...we have some matching tees and Thom Browne shirts too but only on a blue moon does he let me wear the same one as him, he thinks its too "dweeby" =X



lightdays said:


> That is cool. So you work in the fashion industry?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Got it at NM Beverly Hills...they had a few other styles too...but i thought this was the cutest...it was around $675 USD i think?
> 
> hows your Anita Ko bracelet?
> 
> btw I went to Broken English the other day...met up with Kelly, had a blast, picked out a few amazing cocktail rings, their store is fab!
> 
> not sure where you live but if you ever have a chance, go check the boutique out!!! so funny cos Kelly and I both grew up around the area where the shop is and we were talking about how much that Brentwood Country Mart has changed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yes!! me too!!!
> 
> i was so excited when i heard this was available...its supposed to be arriving today!
> 
> anxiously waiting
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Cris!! been following your blog too, love all your pics, you and your BF look adorable!


[/QUOTE]

yap...though may be starting grad school in the Fall when we move back to L.A.


----------



## calisnoopy

Some parting pics before I head off to dinner...BF is grumpo cos he's been waiting now haha



*Chanel Cruise 2012 Ivory with Navy Trim Cardigan Jacket with Matching Shorts *(already had the shorts, thankfully cos only the Chanel boutiques purchased them...and then finally remembered to get the cardigan jacket cos these sold out so quickly!!!)





*Chanel Cruise 2012 Black Double Buckle with Side Zipper Boots *(saw these on a CC SA in BH boutique and remembered how cute they were and how i forgot to get them the past 2 seasons and they always sell out so quickly...thankfully a NM SA was able to snag the last size 35 for me!!)









*Chanel Cruise 2012 Black Mesh Ankle Booties with Tie Back *(so cute and easy to wear with shorts!!!)




*So we were off to Costco to get some medicine and small things, it was supposed to be a quickie in and out trip.  Well, within the first 10 feet, we see these 53" gigantic teddy bears selling for $29.99 USD!!!*

*We both looked and as I was walking away, I realized my best friend and old housemate was still looking, like he wanted to buy it...and well, anyways, he got a cart afterall and started carting away one bear...*





*And then there were 2...yah, my bestie Bryan decided to get another to keep his company...haha*





*Since only one bear could fit in the trunk, I had to hold the other...me with Bobo...my best friend thought this was so hilarious for some reason...*





*Bear Bear in the trunk...barely fitting in...we were worried people may think we were "bear-napping" him LOL*





*Bobo and Bear Bear hanging out!*





*When I got home to Boston...I missed my doggie Bow Wow so much, I had to put his favorite *ahem, my favorite* ducky hat on him...he never seems to enjoy it as much as we do LOL*


----------



## Creammia

Cory^^
I m soooo happie to see lots of your new additions~~Your love bangle is finally here...horray~~looks super nice with the other ones...however i noticed there's a bit scratches already? Must be when u do too much housework~Do u bring it back to the boutique for clean up/polish for your other ones? 
Those chanel boots...i m going crazie about them already..help!!
i cant wait to see your H bagsss and CC jewelries


----------



## WinniesCloset

calisnoopy said:


> oh hey there Winnie!
> 
> always great to meet new people on TPF and thru my blog hehe...i was just back there last summer, ate sooo much, can't wait to go back...the shopping was awesome too!!!
> 
> haha so funny about you living in Boston too--are you back in HK?
> 
> as much as i loved exploring cities in the east coast, i cannot describe how happy i am to be moving back to L.A. this summer...FINALLY i'll have delicious food all the time, amazing friends around me (cos i grew up there) and 75 degree weather 95% of the year haha
> 
> oh wow you have the same love too! we're twins, yes i love it...love the rose gold multicolor stone one too, it's so different from my other love bracelets...
> 
> hows your VCA collection?
> 
> im hoping to add a few more VCA rings and probably will be done for a long while...(with VCA) haha
> 
> 
> I saw the photos of your summer photos too! All the food pics from Japan looked so awesome, and I trusted you had a lot of fun shopping in HK! It's so bad here, shopping is EVERYWHERE!
> I moved back to HK a few years ago with my husband and had been loving it here since. I moved to Jersey then NYC when I was 12 and I worked in Boston after undergrad and grad school at BU, I really do miss newbury street, neiman and barneys sometimes  I love LA too, the restaurant choices and shopping there are great too, but Im more a east coast girl at heart  Although I'd probably love it if I have a chance to live in LA for a while
> I too have the rose colr multicolor and the plain gold LOVE. i got it a few years back (i heard there's another price increase in April btw). We really are LOVE twins.
> 
> I LOVE my VCA pieces and they are my favorite things i have  Here's my collection:
> vintage alhambra 20 motifs necklace in YG & WMOP
> vintage alhambra earrings in YG & WMOP
> vintage alhambra earrings in YG & TG
> vintage alhambra bracelet watch in YG & WMOP , and YG & Onyx
> Magic alhambra bracelet in WG, WMOP, GMOP & Chalcedony
> Magic alhambra single flower ring in YG & WMOP
> Sweet alhambra clover racelet in WMOP, red carnelian and turquoise butterfly
> vintage alhambra pendant in:
> WG & turquoise
> onyx & YG
> WG & WMOP with diamond centre
> Frivole earrings in YG version(small) & pave diamond veriosn (small)
> Frivole 2 flower ring in YG version & pave diamond version
> 
> omg, this is the 1st time i listed out all my VCA....i do have a lot of alhambra.....but it just never feel like i have enough!!
> 
> I have a vintage onyx 10 motif choker (i got the idea of linking 2 10s as a 20 first from reading your post on the VCA thread)on order now and I am really hoping for the pave diamond magic alhambra single flower ring for my 30th birthday in the summer. But my DH said no more VCAs for a while
> I think my ultimate VCA dream would be the Plume ring one day  What are you planning on adding to your collection? Maybe a plume? I LOVE all your pieces, I especially envy your turquoise 20 motif necklace! It's sooooo pretty on you!


----------



## lvsweetness

whoa, i snorted/laughed way hard seeing the bear in the trunk and then them sitting on the couch together, so cute!

it reminds me of me cause i found a 5 foot tall HORSE i fell in love w/ and was walking home dragging it behind me, the stares i got.. but he now sits in my office as i work


----------



## calisnoopy

*Some cocktail rings I'm getting after they have been resized *



*Tom Munsteiner 18K YG Lapis and Aqua Artsy Ring*










*Vintage 18K WG Diamond Dome Ring*










*Darlene de Sedle 18K WG Aquamarine Diamond Ring*














*Carla Amorim 18K YG Black Onyx Gold Wrap Beading Ring*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Carla Amorim 18K Rose Gold Labradorite Ring*







*Carla Amorim 18K Rose Gold Lapis Ring*


----------



## girliceclimber

Oh my gosh! I love your taste - really eclectic and unique!!!!! Your new cocktail rings are so cool - they are all great, but my favorites are the diamond dome and the rose gold labradorite.

Beyond amazing! I demand a thread in the jewelry forum with lots of modeling pics!!!!


----------



## Creammia

Cory^^

Those ringsss r killing me....esp like the WG Diamon dome ring and Darlene de Sedle 18K WG Aquamarine Diamond Ring
I want them ~~


----------



## calisnoopy

*SUCCESS!!!*

*I have this Snoopy 18K WG with Diamonds coming soon too!*

*My housemate found it for us at the jewelers in Shanghai, so lucky cos it was the very last one in the TSL Jewelry shops I believe!!*

*Now I have a matching diamond one to hang out with my 18K plain White Gold Snoopy LOL*


----------



## LadyCupid

Cory,
You have the most beautiful collection. I love looking at all your reveals for inspiration. Thank you so much for sharing your life and love for all things beautiful.


----------



## Mree43

Snoopy is awesome!!! Congrats!!


----------



## loserxstar

wow, i love everything!


----------



## *Heather*

I don't normally read these kinds of threads, but I am curious, what possesses one to photograph all their loot and post it online?


----------



## dotty8

^^ Well, why not  That's the point of fashion blogs, fashion forums and similar pages, isn't it  Fashion lovers love to share their new purchaes, information, pictures, opinions etc. with other fashion lovers... And with an extensive & unique collection like Calisnoopy's it would be a pity not to share this stuff with us .. That way we can also get some new ideas and inspiration for new purchases or new combinations for similar pieces we already have in our closets  Like some other people who have a special passion for cars, antiques, books etc. and share their new findings with others, hehe


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

*Heather* said:


> I don't normally read these kinds of threads, but I am curious, what possesses one to photograph all their loot and post it online?



Just like the statement under the purse forum header: Shallow Obsessing Strongly Encouraged.

This IS a purse forum. And it appears that you are clearly a member so...


----------



## calisnoopy

*My Vendoro Diamond Wave Ring is on Gilt!!!

I know a few people asked me where to get it before...here it is *

http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/fine-jewelry-by-667/product/31764357-vendoro-diamond-wide-wave-ring



(and sorry for the lack of posts/replies...had a family member pass this week)

xoxo


----------



## beachy10

*Heather* said:


> I don't normally read these kinds of threads, but I am curious, what possesses one to photograph all their loot and post it online?


 
Why not? If you have a great collection, why not show others? I love seeing all of the new things other members have.


----------



## pursemania

calisnoopy said:


> *My Vendoro Diamond Wave Ring is on Gilt!!!
> 
> I know a few people asked me where to get it before...here it is *
> 
> http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/fine-jewelry-by-667/product/31764357-vendoro-diamond-wide-wave-ring
> 
> 
> 
> (and sorry for the lack of posts/replies...had a family member pass this week)
> 
> xoxo



So thoughtful and generous of you to post this - especially in light of family issues - thanks, *cali*!


----------



## Claudia

you are absoluely adorable...and its delightful seeing your gorgeous things, etc etc


----------



## noonoo07

*Heather* said:
			
		

> I don't normally read these kinds of threads, but I am curious, what possesses one to photograph all their loot and post it online?



Its a way to share your LVOE of handbags, shoes whatever it is that you love with others alike! Thats what tpf is for, to share the excitement with  others who share it with you.


----------



## tulip618

calisnoopy said:


> awww haha, thanks!!
> 
> your closet is super amazing though, i love how organized and well laid out everything is
> 
> oh and yah, my blog is basically a random compilation of my experiences with fashion, food, travel...lol
> 
> lots of tpfers though have been pointing out (correctly i must admit) how just about every shot is of me eating, no wonder my bf calls me a "lil fatty" =X



Don't worry, I love love love your food porn! You have actually inspired me to research about Jose Andres and lucky me, he has a restaurant called the Bazaar in Los Angeles! Thank you! And you "lil skinny"! How do you stay so thin??


----------



## Mree43

Your collection is amazing, do you happen to have a favorite bag? Which one do you find you use most? TIA.


----------



## calisnoopy

*Sorry everyone for being so MIA lately...had a family funeral and then been away on trips 2 weeks out of the last 3.5 weeks...

But I could use all the opinions I can get on an Hermes Jypsiere 34 Messenger Bag (a pressie for my boyfriend) just need to decide on the color...so please give your input and thoughts ASAP 

Here is the thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/j...pressie-color-though-744180.html#post21584883

*






***And yes, I have LOADS of goodies to take pics of and upload, including lots of jewelry and handbags...and a Birkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Miss Kris

Babyb33 said:


> You have an amazing wardrobe! How do you fund for it all? (Do you mind if I ask what your work is?- if its too direct you can choose not to answer). My boyfriend helped me organise my bursting wardrobe yesterday and made me throw away lots of clothes  He says I spend too much and need some self control! I really want to get another chanel bag...



I was going to ask this too!  I admire the entire collection, and I hope it isn't rude, but I would love inspiration on what to do in life so that I can attain all of this (or even maybe part of it!) at some point in life!  Amazing!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Sorry everyone!*

*BF's Business School graduation is around the corner, planning our move back to Cali and beginning the grueling process of packing *the horrors and shudder I feel each time I think about that LOL* has me running around pretty crazy each day and by night time, all I want to do is vegetate in front of the TV with BF and Bow Wow LOL*

*Here are some recent outfit pics to keep this thread going...and will try my best to respond to questions/comments tomorrow *



*Also have some SPARKLY Chanel pieces (both jewelry and other pieces...RTW and bags) to reveal as well as LOADS OF HERMES Goodies...and I mean BAGS (yes, plural haha), exotic goodies in amazing colors, RTW, stuff for the BF of course and even an Hermes Fine Jewelry piece *



*I've been super super lucky (cos when it comes down to it, a lot of the times with H is LUCK, right?) and very very thankful for a lot of amazing birthday pressies from family and friends too...*

*Thanks for letting me continue to share with you guys *


*Not sure why but this outfit pic took quite a few pics to capture since I layered so much on that day (Boston has been really up and down in the weather the past month, some days freezing cold with windchill and other days super hot in the 80's!!)*

*Altuzarra Fur Vest (it's part of a Fall 2011 Altuzarra Runway Jacket/Fur Vest piece), Halston Heritage Grey Sweater with Multicolor Pink/Red Sequin Hearts, Balenciaga Work Bag in Cyclamen (love love how squishy and thick this Cyclamen leather is...if only all B-bags were like this!!), Jimmy Choo for Uggs Mandah Studded Boots, Cartier Love Bracelets in YG, WG, RG with Multicolor Stones and WG with Pave Diamond and Black Ceramic Screws...(whew, that was a lengthy list LOL)...oh and Bow Wow is in there too! hehe*













*My darling BF in line for ramen on a weekend hehe...Hermes Cashmere Shawl, Salvatore Ferragamo Wool/Leather Zip Up Cardigan Jacket *





*And lastly, it's one of the last HBS Formals for this semester before graduation and would love to get your thoughts on which dress you like best for this party.*

***Note--I don't really do long dresses much, I could count on one hand the number of dresses I own that go beyond my knees.  Being short/petite, I've always found them to be a bit overwhelming for me and also because I'm super clumsy, I always have nightmares of stepping on my own dress and tearing it LOL =X*

*So anyways, I have some nice long ones but its not a prerequisite for me, that formal = long dress/gown.*

*Missoni *




*Proenza Schouler*




*Chanel*




*Dolce & Gabbana*








*More updates to come!!!*

*And also new posts this week on the **bloggie ***


----------



## ldldb

I'd wear the turq chanel dress (of course!) !


----------



## Flip88

The Chanel number is my favourite and I love the outfit above, especially the fur vest.


----------



## calisnoopy

Creammia said:


> Cory^^
> I m soooo happie to see lots of your new additions~~Your love bangle is finally here...horray~~looks super nice with the other ones...however i noticed there's a bit scratches already? Must be when u do too much housework~Do u bring it back to the boutique for clean up/polish for your other ones?
> Those chanel boots...i m going crazie about them already..help!!
> i cant wait to see your H bagsss and CC jewelries


 
heyyy how are you?

sorry its taken me awhile to catch up on pics (still got loads of stuff to snap pics of and unfortunately a bunch which may not get to for awhile cos i literally just got them via Fedex/UPS this past week but am keeping them in the boxes they came in as we're moving soon so it didnt make much sense to take them all out etc)....and responses here...

did you end up doing the CC boots?  ive worn them a few times already and so comfy!

haha and yes...i wear my love bracelets 24/7, even the pave diamond one...and yes, being the ridiculously clumsy me, i am bound to get scratches on them already, i try to not be so OCD on the love bracelets...took me awhile i have to admit, it was like training my brain/eyes not to keep hovering over the bracelets every day to check for new scratches =X

*ohhh and got LOADS of H goodies, actually like 4 huge moving boxes worth...some for the BF too but in it are fine jewelry, bags and exotic pieces too...so will share when i can!!!*

*the Chanel Fil de Camelia ring finally arrived too!!!!*



WinniesCloset said:


> calisnoopy said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh hey there Winnie!
> 
> always great to meet new people on TPF and thru my blog hehe...i was just back there last summer, ate sooo much, can't wait to go back...the shopping was awesome too!!!
> 
> haha so funny about you living in Boston too--are you back in HK?
> 
> as much as i loved exploring cities in the east coast, i cannot describe how happy i am to be moving back to L.A. this summer...FINALLY i'll have delicious food all the time, amazing friends around me (cos i grew up there) and 75 degree weather 95% of the year haha
> 
> oh wow you have the same love too! we're twins, yes i love it...love the rose gold multicolor stone one too, it's so different from my other love bracelets...
> 
> hows your VCA collection?
> 
> im hoping to add a few more VCA rings and probably will be done for a long while...(with VCA) haha
> 
> 
> I saw the photos of your summer photos too! All the food pics from Japan looked so awesome, and I trusted you had a lot of fun shopping in HK! It's so bad here, shopping is EVERYWHERE!
> I moved back to HK a few years ago with my husband and had been loving it here since. I moved to Jersey then NYC when I was 12 and I worked in Boston after undergrad and grad school at BU, I really do miss newbury street, neiman and barneys sometimes  I love LA too, the restaurant choices and shopping there are great too, but Im more a east coast girl at heart  Although I'd probably love it if I have a chance to live in LA for a while
> I too have the rose colr multicolor and the plain gold LOVE. i got it a few years back (i heard there's another price increase in April btw). We really are LOVE twins.
> 
> I LOVE my VCA pieces and they are my favorite things i have  Here's my collection:
> vintage alhambra 20 motifs necklace in YG & WMOP
> vintage alhambra earrings in YG & WMOP
> vintage alhambra earrings in YG & TG
> vintage alhambra bracelet watch in YG & WMOP , and YG & Onyx
> Magic alhambra bracelet in WG, WMOP, GMOP & Chalcedony
> Magic alhambra single flower ring in YG & WMOP
> Sweet alhambra clover racelet in WMOP, red carnelian and turquoise butterfly
> vintage alhambra pendant in:
> WG & turquoise
> onyx & YG
> WG & WMOP with diamond centre
> Frivole earrings in YG version(small) & pave diamond veriosn (small)
> Frivole 2 flower ring in YG version & pave diamond version
> 
> omg, this is the 1st time i listed out all my VCA....i do have a lot of alhambra.....but it just never feel like i have enough!!
> 
> I have a vintage onyx 10 motif choker (i got the idea of linking 2 10s as a 20 first from reading your post on the VCA thread)on order now and I am really hoping for the pave diamond magic alhambra single flower ring for my 30th birthday in the summer. But my DH said no more VCAs for a while
> I think my ultimate VCA dream would be the Plume ring one day  What are you planning on adding to your collection? Maybe a plume? I LOVE all your pieces, I especially envy your turquoise 20 motif necklace! It's sooooo pretty on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww thanks for sharing your collection!
> 
> would love to see pics if you ever post pics of your VCA collection on here!!!
> 
> my next big VCA add would be the between fingers ring, just hard to see when id wear them (though i also dont wear loads of my crazy shoes and RTW enough and many are still brand new and untouched in my closet =X) especially with me starting my MBA program this Fall...but i'd love to have the lotus and the two butterfly ones =)
> 
> aside from that, i feel like the only other VCAs i would love would be the Vintage Alhambra in all yellow gold 20 motif necklace and thats about it...
> 
> 
> 
> lvsweetness said:
> 
> 
> 
> whoa, i snorted/laughed way hard seeing the bear in the trunk and then them sitting on the couch together, so cute!
> 
> it reminds me of me cause i found a 5 foot tall HORSE i fell in love w/ and was walking home dragging it behind me, the stares i got.. but he now sits in my office as i work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww haha, do you have a pic of your Horse???!!! i love oversized stuffed animals and i told my BF already that in our future home, i want a "Snoopy" room filled with Tom Everhart Snoopy Paintings...i'm in love with his artwork but my BF had to contain it since hes worried our home would turn into "Snoopy Land" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> girliceclimber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! I love your taste - really eclectic and unique!!!!! Your new cocktail rings are so cool - they are all great, but my favorites are the diamond dome and the rose gold labradorite.
> 
> Beyond amazing! I demand a thread in the jewelry forum with lots of modeling pics!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahah thanks, i got some of the rings already but the others are still getting sized, i definitely am very happy with these cool cocktail ring purchases to add to my collection
> 
> will try to get as much pics on here as possible...
> 
> 
> 
> Creammia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cory^^
> 
> Those ringsss r killing me....esp like the WG Diamon dome ring and Darlene de Sedle 18K WG Aquamarine Diamond Ring
> I want them ~~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yess Darlene de Sedle has amazing quality stones, been checking out her Opal rings but almost passed out at the prices of those!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mree43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopy is awesome!!! Congrats!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yayyy the snoopies have been getting loads of love!!
> 
> 
> 
> loserxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, i love everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heather* said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally read these kinds of threads, but I am curious, what possesses one to photograph all their loot and post it online?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmm, just to share pics and help people make better decisions with future purchases i guess?
> 
> i know i like to check out pics on TPF to see shades of color in different lighting or even get inspiration about pieces/styles/designers i may not have known of before...
> 
> 
> 
> dotty8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Well, why not  That's the point of fashion blogs, fashion forums and similar pages, isn't it  Fashion lovers love to share their new purchaes, information, pictures, opinions etc. with other fashion lovers... And with an extensive & unique collection like Calisnoopy's it would be a pity not to share this stuff with us .. That way we can also get some new ideas and inspiration for new purchases or new combinations for similar pieces we already have in our closets  Like some other people who have a special passion for cars, antiques, books etc. and share their new findings with others, hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Spoils Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the statement under the purse forum header: Shallow Obsessing Strongly Encouraged.
> 
> This IS a purse forum. And it appears that you are clearly a member so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i totally agree, we're all here to share and drool over each others pics and style!!
Click to expand...


----------



## calisnoopy

beachy10 said:


> Why not? If you have a great collection, why not show others? I love seeing all of the new things other members have.


 




pursemania said:


> So thoughtful and generous of you to post this - especially in light of family issues - thanks, *cali*!


 
of course, i love that ring and its really quite a cool piece, so i hope someone on here was able to add it to their collection too



Claudia said:


> you are absoluely adorable...and its delightful seeing your gorgeous things, etc etc


 
thanks!!! 



noonoo07 said:


> Its a way to share your LVOE of handbags, shoes whatever it is that you love with others alike! Thats what tpf is for, to share the excitement with others who share it with you.


 
hahaha...so so true!!



tulip618 said:


> Don't worry, I love love love your food porn! You have actually inspired me to research about Jose Andres and lucky me, he has a restaurant called the Bazaar in Los Angeles! Thank you! And you "lil skinny"! How do you stay so thin??


 
oh yes, have you gotten to check out Bazaar?

love the food, the scene can be a bit much sometimes especially if you're not in the "dress up and try to be super cool" mood LOL

but if you go, you MUST get the passion fruit jelly candy...it seems ridiculous but that one small bite is like heaven!!!

if i could order those in huge batches, my dentist would really kill me!!!



Mree43 said:


> Your collection is amazing, do you happen to have a favorite bag? Which one do you find you use most? TIA.


 
awww thanks, you're so sweet!

hmmm i actually rotate a bunch but my Chanels get loads of "taking out" time...i like the Chanel Coco Cocoon totes for travel on the plane and the reissues and classic flaps for random day out...or the Le Marais Black Gold or Lady Braid Black N/S Tote...

will be taking out my new Graphite Birkin Togo 35 with PHW out soon too...and also wore my Constance 29 in Turquoise Chevre with PHW out today for the first time and am in love with the Constance style AND Turquoise color!!!



Miss Kris said:


> I was going to ask this too! I admire the entire collection, and I hope it isn't rude, but I would love inspiration on what to do in life so that I can attain all of this (or even maybe part of it!) at some point in life! Amazing!


 
no worries...im just very fortunate (and thankful) for my family and amazing BF and having worked in fashion and PR doesn't hurt 



ldldb said:


> I'd wear the turq chanel dress (of course!) !


 
hahah ok...i think it's done...will be pairing it with the Chanel Sparkle Beauty in Blue I think =X



Flip88 said:


> The Chanel number is my favourite and I love the outfit above, especially the fur vest.


 
hehe, the Chanel always gets all the love


----------



## its_a_keeper

Like I told you a few times b4 in those jewelery threads:

I really love seeing your stuff! 
And it is so cute to see you having so much fun with your boyfriend!

You really got some amazing pieces, I wont ever be able to afford; 
so if you ever get tiered of some, send them my way


----------



## Lingie

Snoopy land, reminds me of snoopy cafe!! Love your collection btw.. If I ever do wAlk into your wardrobe, I will probably faint in it!! Hahah


----------



## Mree43

I WANT TO SEE YOUR NEW BIRKIN!!!! It must be STUNNING!!!!!! Graphite is such a great color. Good luck with packing, that is alot of work!! 

I too love the constances, great bag!!! Gorgeous color, I want to see that too!


----------



## girliceclimber

Cory! Thanks a million times for taking the time to share and comment on all your treasures even though you're so busy/have family things going on. I know what you mean about moving - I loathe it soooo much - even with movers/helpers, you still end up lifting/packing/organizing so much and my back always aches for days afterwards. I can't imagine moving cross-country. 
Also, I'm excited to see what adventures you'll be up to in LA! Love seeing where you eat (not only the fancy places, but also the casual ones!), because it gives me great ideas. Know anywhere good in the LA area for xiao long bao?


----------



## calisnoopy

*Just for you guys *

*Am running around crazy before my NYC trip on Monday, but wanted to just upload these quick snaps from last night's Formal for my BF's Business School...*

*More and better pics will be posted on my blog soon!*



*Dinner with friends at Oceanaire in Boston before the HBS Formal *

*BF in his YSL Blue Velvet Shawl Collar Tuxedo and YSL Black Velvet Bow Tie (chosen and styled by yours truly LOL...though he likes to say he put it together hehe)*




*Chanel Spring 2011 Turquoise Feather Tweed Dress I decided to wear *





*With Chanel Sparkle Beauty Blue Ombre Crystal Flap Bag (it's like the size of a small classic flap (the size you don't see often, between a mini and the medium/large classic)*

*Chanel Fil de Camelia 18K White Gold Diamond Ring (YAYYY finally arrived and fits me perfectly!!!)*

*Chanel Fil de Camelia 18K White Gold Earrings*

*Cartier Love Bracelets in White Gold, Rose Gold with Multicolor Stones and White Gold with Pave Diamond and Black Ceramic*

*Tiffany & Co. Victoria Platinum Diamond Tennis Bracelet*

*Cartier 18K Yellow Gold Diamant Legers de Cartier Diamond Bracelet*








*Some upclose shots of the Sparkle Beauty in Blue Ombre Crystals...in love with this bag!!*


----------



## pursemania

Stunning - congrats to your BF.  You are a styling' couple!  Thanks for taking the time to share with us!


----------



## sleepykitten

calisnoopy said:


> *Just for you guys *
> 
> *Am running around crazy before my NYC trip on Monday, but wanted to just upload these quick snaps from last night's Formal for my BF's Business School...*
> 
> *More and better pics will be posted on my blog soon!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dinner with friends at Oceanaire in Boston before the HBS Formal *
> 
> *BF in his YSL Blue Velvet Shawl Collar Tuxedo and YSL Black Velvet Bow Tie (chosen and styled by yours truly LOL...though he likes to say he put it together hehe)*
> View attachment 1691166
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Spring 2011 Turquoise Feather Tweed Dress I decided to wear *
> 
> View attachment 1691160
> 
> 
> 
> *With Chanel Sparkle Beauty Blue Ombre Crystal Flap Bag (it's like the size of a small classic flap (the size you don't see often, between a mini and the medium/large classic)*
> 
> *Chanel Fil de Camelia 18K White Gold Diamond Ring (YAYYY finally arrived and fits me perfectly!!!)*
> 
> *Chanel Fil de Camelia 18K White Gold Earrings*
> 
> *Cartier Love Bracelets in White Gold, Rose Gold with Multicolor Stones and White Gold with Pave Diamond and Black Ceramic*
> 
> *Tiffany & Co. Victoria Platinum Diamond Tennis Bracelet*
> 
> *Cartier 18K Yellow Gold Diamant Legers de Cartier Diamond Bracelet*
> 
> View attachment 1691161
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691162
> 
> 
> 
> *Some upclose shots of the Sparkle Beauty in Blue Ombre Crystals...in love with this bag!!*
> 
> View attachment 1691163
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691164
> 
> 
> View attachment 1691165



Love your outfit and jeweleries!
can't wait to see your new H purchases


----------



## calisnoopy

pursemania said:


> Stunning - congrats to your BF. You are a styling' couple! Thanks for taking the time to share with us!


 
aww thanks 



sleepykitten said:


> Love your outfit and jeweleries!
> can't wait to see your new H purchases


 
haha yes...will try to get to that at some point!


----------



## arnott

calisnoopy said:


> *SUCCESS!!!*
> 
> *I have this Snoopy 18K WG with Diamonds coming soon too!*
> 
> *My housemate found it for us at the jewelers in Shanghai, so lucky cos it was the very last one in the TSL Jewelry shops I believe!!*
> 
> *Now I have a matching diamond one to hang out with my 18K plain White Gold Snoopy LOL*
> 
> View attachment 1656810



I just saw this in hong kong 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Mree43

One Word for you two! PERFECTION!


----------



## calisnoopy

arnott said:


> I just saw this in hong kong 2 weeks ago!


 
hahaha yah, i heard there are earrings too...now i wish i had checked those out as well...i LOVE LOVE snoopy 



Mree43 said:


> One Word for you two! PERFECTION!


 
LOL thanks!!


----------



## arnott

calisnoopy said:


> hahaha yah, i heard there are earrings too...now i wish i had checked those out as well...i LOVE LOVE snoopy



Now I wish I bought the plain white gold one!


----------



## dong8351

Calisnoopy you look stunning as usual! Always enjoy your thread and thanks for taking your time to show us the eye candies!! Keep them coming please!

Btw, your chanel dress is so so so pretty!!


----------



## Eva1991

*Love your new Chanel dress!!!! It's adorable and you styled it perfectly!!!*


----------



## hunniesochic

Love your collection! You have got one of the best collection I've ever seen!


----------



## CocoB

Your collection and new posts always make me smile. Looking forward to more!


----------



## LillyChlo

You might just be my HERO!!!  Love everything you've posted!!  Best of Luck in your move!!


----------



## saks4me

The Chanel feather dress fits you so well!!!  I'm sure that you were the belle of the ball! 

Welcome back to Cali!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Thanks everyone for your sweet words and dropping by, I had every intention of posting pics of some new purchases (even snapped pics and uploaded them to my laptop before we left Boston) when I was in LA the past 2 weeks but everyday ended up being crazy busy from early morning till I passed out late at night...thankfully we found our new home already and had time to do some furniture shopping and interior decorating too since the next 2 months will be crazy here in Boston with the BF and his graduation in the end of May, going to Toronto right after for a few days and then finalizing the packing and off we go to LA...then to Europe for a few weeks for a wedding and then back to LA to start business school!

Whew...in the mean time though, I will try to post pics I've already taken...which includes some sparkly baubles, Chanel, Hermes, Dior, Chopard, Panerai...even a Limited Edition piece (very last one worldwide) bought for me all the way from Moscow by a good friend visiting there!! *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

calisnoopy said:


> *Thanks everyone for your sweet words and dropping by, I had every intention of posting pics of some new purchases (even snapped pics and uploaded them to my laptop before we left Boston) when I was in LA the past 2 weeks but everyday ended up being crazy busy from early morning till I passed out late at night...thankfully we found our new home already and had time to do some furniture shopping and interior decorating too since the next 2 months will be crazy here in Boston with the BF and his graduation in the end of May, going to Toronto right after for a few days and then finalizing the packing and off we go to LA...then to Europe for a few weeks for a wedding and then back to LA to start business school!
> 
> Whew...in the mean time though, I will try to post pics I've already taken...which includes some sparkly baubles, Chanel, Hermes, Dior, Chopard, Panerai...even a Limited Edition piece (very last one worldwide) bought for me all the way from Moscow by a good friend visiting there!! *



Ohh Cory! Can't wait to see ur new pics


----------



## Jadeite

A truly magnificent collection.


----------



## Mree43

calisnoopy said:


> *Thanks everyone for your sweet words and dropping by, I had every intention of posting pics of some new purchases (even snapped pics and uploaded them to my laptop before we left Boston) when I was in LA the past 2 weeks but everyday ended up being crazy busy from early morning till I passed out late at night...thankfully we found our new home already and had time to do some furniture shopping and interior decorating too since the next 2 months will be crazy here in Boston with the BF and his graduation in the end of May, going to Toronto right after for a few days and then finalizing the packing and off we go to LA...then to Europe for a few weeks for a wedding and then back to LA to start business school!*
> 
> *Whew...in the mean time though, I will try to post pics I've already taken...which includes some sparkly baubles, Chanel, Hermes, Dior, Chopard, Panerai...even a Limited Edition piece (very last one worldwide) bought for me all the way from Moscow by a good friend visiting there!! *


 
Can't wait to see what you got! Congrats to your bf on his graduation!


----------



## calisnoopy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ohh Cory! Can't wait to see ur new pics


 
hey Cris!!! how are you? long time no chat!

im soooo behind on my blog and updating pics and all on TPF

my boyfriend just graduated from business school and his parents came to visit from Asia and we went to Toronto, then right after we had to pack and coordinate our big move back West (very exciting but as you could all imagine, moving is a TOTAL NIGHTMARE for someone who shops too much *gulp* LOL)

hope you're doing well though and yes...loads of pics coming up soon!!!

had a great streak of luck with H items and jewelry lately!!!



Jadeite said:


> A truly magnificent collection.


 
awww thanks 



Mree43 said:


> Can't wait to see what you got! Congrats to your bf on his graduation!


 
thanks 

and yes, pics coming soon!!

still trying to get settled, just got to our new place this week and getting new furniture deliveries and such, so hopefully we will get situated soon


----------



## Scarlettv

OMG!!!!! I cannot believe all the things you own =O I'm so jealous hahaha. BTW I was thinking of picking up a pair of the Gucci Division boots off of Ebay but I'm only 5'1". I was wondering how tall you are and how high up they go on your leg? I don't want to get them only to have them take up my whole leg or be too long =S haha


----------



## calisnoopy

Scarlettv said:


> OMG!!!!! I cannot believe all the things you own =O I'm so jealous hahaha. BTW I was thinking of picking up a pair of the Gucci Division boots off of Ebay but I'm only 5'1". I was wondering how tall you are and how high up they go on your leg? I don't want to get them only to have them take up my whole leg or be too long =S haha



awww thanks LOL...it does make for quite a terrible "move" though, and we've moved every year for the past 6 years now practically!!!

i'm only 5'0 myself hehe, and they go up mid-thigh i would say...

i think there is a picture of me wearing them on my blog...let me check and see if i can find the link for you:

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128776bfc8a970c-pi









http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a869a3cb970b-pi






Hope this helps


----------



## Scarlettv

calisnoopy said:


> awww thanks LOL...it does make for quite a terrible "move" though, and we've moved every year for the past 6 years now practically!!!
> 
> i'm only 5'0 myself hehe, and they go up mid-thigh i would say...
> 
> i think there is a picture of me wearing them on my blog...let me check and see if i can find the link for you:
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128776bfc8a970c-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128776bfc8a970c-pi
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a869a3cb970b-pi
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a869a3cb970b-pi
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


 
The boots look amazing on you! Thanks so much for replying


----------



## calisnoopy

Scarlettv said:
			
		

> The boots look amazing on you! Thanks so much for replying



Aww thanks!! Are you going to get them too?


----------



## calisnoopy

Here's a quick panoramic snapshot my friend took the other day, of my closet in our new place =)


----------



## noirC

love your collection! it is fabulous!


----------



## calisnoopy

noirC said:


> love your collection! it is fabulous!



thanks =)


----------



## fluffybb

Nice!


----------



## luvluv

You have some absolute stunning pieces! I can't get enough seeing them all in one persons thread, you are one fortunate lady! Keep the posts coming!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Will be updating on here very very soon...but here's a small reveal *my instagram shot *of many H things to come


----------



## Myrkur

calisnoopy said:


> Will be updating on here very very soon...but here's a small reveal *my instagram shot *of many H things to come
> 
> 
> 
> distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/d6088790591711e2b6c722000a9d0edd_7.jpg



Wow!! Niceeee can't wait to see more


----------



## Maddy luv

calisnoopy said:


> Will be updating on here very very soon...but here's a small reveal *my instagram shot *of many H things to come
> 
> 
> 
> distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/d6088790591711e2b6c722000a9d0edd_7.jpg


----------



## calisnoopy

calisnoopy said:


> Will be updating on here very very soon...but here's a small reveal my instagram shot of many H things to come



And some more piccies while the BF checks out Rag & Bone Georgetown's sale hehe, not the best quality pics, but will have the digital SLR shots when I'm back home =)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^^^Wow to all your Hermes goodies!!! 
Can't wait to see more pix! Congrats C!!!


----------



## Love4MK

OH.  MY.  WORD.  *speechless*  And you haven't even done an official reveal yet!  I may just pass out from the thrill!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Amazing ....everything is perfection....wow! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Creammia

Nice collections Cory keep them coming!! Can't wait to see more


----------



## AEGIS

calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel Vintage Jumbo Classic Flap in Black Patent*
> 
> (I adore the vintage jumbo flaps as you all know...had been hunting for a black patent one and came across this one in amazing condition!!...now I just hope to find a nice bright blue and purple perhaps hehe)
> 
> View attachment 1588060
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588061
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanel Grey and Brown Fur Orylag Scarves*
> 
> View attachment 1588062
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588063
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588064





there are blue and purple vintage flaps?!


----------



## AEGIS

calisnoopy said:


> Will be updating on here very very soon...but here's a small reveal *my instagram shot *of many H things to come
> 
> 
> 
> distilleryimage4.s3.amazonaws.com/d6088790591711e2b6c722000a9d0edd_7.jpg





wow i feel like you went from zero to hero in like a few months with H!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Just bumping. Hope she comes back to show us some new goodies.


----------



## calisnoopy

Here's some more piccies of my Hermes collection =) 

Family Hermes Birkin Rainbow collection 




Sideways shot 




Hermes Black Togo leather B35 with gold hdw 




Hermes Graphite Togo leather B35 with palladium hdw 




Hermes Blue Jean Togo leather B35 with palladium hdw 




Hermes Lagoon Togo leather B35 with palladium hdw 




Hermes Rose Shocking Chevre Mysore leather B35 with gold hdw 




Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Crocodile B30 with palladium hdw 




Hermes SO Rouge Garance/Lime interior Togo leather B35 with gold hdw 




Lime interior contrast =)




Hermes Kelly 32 Tricolor Clemence with gold hdw 




Hermes Kelly 32 Vert Cru Gulliver with gold hdw 




Hermes Bubblegum Pink Leather Garden Party 




Hermes Evelyn GM Bleu Paon Epsom 




Hermes Constance 29 Turquoise Chevre 




Hermes Constance 18 Silver Metallic Chevre


----------



## calisnoopy

Some more Hermes lil' goodies =)


Hermes Rose Shocking Chevre Karo, Rose Shocking coin and Rose Shocking zip card case and Tosca Dogon compact wallet 




Hermes Orange Swift Jige Elan 29




Hermes Black Chevre Calcutta Medor 23 clutch with gold hdw 




Hermes bag liner 




Hermes Amethyst Shiny Crocodile Kelly long wallet with palladium hdw 




And some Hermes GM cashmere silk shawls =)


----------



## calisnoopy

And some Lady Dior goodies =)


Lady Dior Medium Rose Sorbet Pink =)




Lady Dior Medium Turquoise Blue =)




Lady Dior Medium Limited Edition Anselm Purple Grey Metallic 




Lady Dior Medium Limited Edition Anselm Yellow Metallic 




Some modeling pics of each of the 4 Lady Dior bags =)


----------



## calisnoopy

And some Chanel RTW clothing I added in 2012 =)


Chanel Mint Green Ruffle Coat with Oversized Pearl buttons 









Chanel Multicolored Cotton Knit Cardigan 









Chanel Pink Ruffle Silk Skirt 




Chanel Lacquered Shiny Finish Shorts in black, mint green and pastel pink =)




Chanel Terry White Navy Trim cropped jacket 









Chanel White CC gold emblem cropped jacket 









Chanel Gold multicolored knit cardigan 









Chanel Multicolored Sequins Jacket 









Chanel Silver Metallic Painted Textured Tweed jacket 




Chanel Sport Blue nylon windbreaker jacket 




Chanel Mint Green Cardigan Jacket 




Chanel Black White Zebra Zig Zag print sequins minidress tunic


----------



## calisnoopy

Hope everyone enjoys the eye candy pics for now =) 

More to come soon! 

Lots of catching up to do here and on the bloggie!


----------



## seton

calisnoopy said:


> Here's some more piccies of my Hermes collection =)
> 
> Family Hermes Birkin Rainbow collection
> View attachment 2082489
> 
> 
> 
> Sideways shot
> View attachment 2082490
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Black Togo leather B35 with gold hdw
> View attachment 2082498
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Graphite Togo leather B35 with palladium hdw
> View attachment 2082499
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Blue Jean Togo leather B35 with palladium hdw
> View attachment 2082502
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Lagoon Togo leather B35 with palladium hdw
> View attachment 2082503
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Rose Shocking Chevre Mysore leather B35 with gold hdw
> View attachment 2082509
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Crocodile B30 with palladium hdw
> View attachment 2082511
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes SO Rouge Garance/Lime interior Togo leather B35 with gold hdw
> View attachment 2082518
> 
> 
> 
> Lime interior contrast =)
> View attachment 2082522
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 32 Tricolor Clemence with gold hdw
> View attachment 2082528
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly 32 Vert Cru Gulliver with gold hdw
> View attachment 2082529
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Bubblegum Pink Leather Garden Party
> View attachment 2082532
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Evelyn GM Bleu Paon Epsom
> View attachment 2082536
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Constance 29 Turquoise Chevre
> View attachment 2082537
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Constance 18 Silver Metallic Chevre
> View attachment 2082539



amazing rainbow of H! your H fob collex aint bad either.


----------



## sassygee

Cory,

Great Haul!!!  I was wondering when you would finally land from all of your travels and finally would do a reveal.  I hope you found a few new things when you came back to DC in January. I know sometime DC NM can be limited and Tysons probably had limited stock after the holidays.  I am glad you got your Hermes SO RG Birkin in your USC school colors, the Bue Paon and Torquoise ( which I absolutely love), the SR, RS exotic and SLGs. The Torquoise Constance is to die for. And as usual I love your RTW Chanel Jackets. Enjoy all of your wonderful new buys.  I know you love your trendy blingy accessories and RTW as I recall for your NM Tysons Galleria days.  I hope that your are healing from the loss of your dog as well.  Form our fellow TFPer and Chanel and Hermes lover.

Sassy


----------



## calisnoopy

Some more additions =)

TSL HK Limited Edition 18K WG Diamond Snoopy Pendant Necklace




Christian Louboutin Loubi Print Sneakers




Hermes Meteorite Oran Flat sandals




Chanel Silver Metallic Lambskin Jumbo classic flap




Hermes Lion leather charm 




Lanvin Silk Pouch and Celine Iridescent Card Case




Christian Louboutin Volcano Strass Gozul flats 




Carven red striped tee and Carven blue printed shorts 




Isabel Marant Albion leather black shorts and knitted black top




Alice & Olivia Plum, Red and White Swarovski Crystal sweaters 




Ellery Voluminous Ivory knit top




Ellery textured silk ivory skirt




Josh Goot Black multicolored bubble skirt




MacGraw Ivory Lace top and skirt




Ellery Checkered Top and Shorts 




Fendi Fox Fur Pompoms in white, blue/black and grey




Chrome Hearts Knit Ivory beanie with leather fleur de lis 




Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Reversible Jacket 




Hermes Penguin Key Charm


----------



## calisnoopy

A package arrived today!

Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber.Reversible Black/White and Pink/White Jacket weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## calisnoopy

And this was a cute little "Petah Wabbit" eraser guy I got for the BF (my nickname for him) lol...and we say "I'm on top of the world" since Peter Rabbit is standing literally on top of our spinning globe by the BFs desk heehee


----------



## calisnoopy

Some new piccies today =)


Picked up this Isabel Marant Black/Grey Ariana Cardigan Jacket from IM LA =)




Outfit of the day:
Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket, Joyrich Mickey Minnie Tee, Stitchs Black jeggings and Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Croc Birkin 30 phw =)









And BF also got some new goodies, "Homies" tee from Kitson and two pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti metal buckle sneakers which he loved loved haha =)


----------



## nolanm2000

I needs a birkin in my life


----------



## nolanm2000

calisnoopy said:


> Some new piccies today =)
> 
> Picked up this Isabel Marant Black/Grey Ariana Cardigan Jacket from IM LA =)
> 
> Outfit of the day:
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket, Joyrich Mickey Minnie Tee, Stitchs Black jeggings and Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Croc Birkin 30 phw =)
> 
> And BF also got some new goodies, "Homies" tee from Kitson and two pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti metal buckle sneakers which he loved loved haha =)



Love the b
I need one


----------



## DonnaHawk

I love love loveeee your Birkin...one of my favorites so far


----------



## calisnoopy

Brand New Anita Ko 18K Yellow Gold with Diamonds Double Row Earcuff Earrings! (You dont need cartilage/piercing for this)!

I wasnt sure at first how it would work but it clips on and has stayed on amazingly well today thru shower and trying on a bunch of clothes today too and I cant even feel its there!! 

Waiting on the 18K White Gold with Diamonds Single Row one to arrive next week to wear with this too =)





And lunchie with a good pal today in L.A.! With my new Chanel white/grey zip up hoodie jacket...not the best pic but will post one of that later too!


----------



## calisnoopy

Today's outfit running around after lunch =)

Iro tee, Black suede/leather mini shorts and Giuseppe Zanotti Black and White swarovski crystal smoking slipper flats =)


----------



## mikeyta

happy btday and happy new year 
your collection of hermes are so gorgeous.
what 's happen to your dog?


----------



## calisnoopy

From my IG =)

Thursday piccies with Stella Hawaii tee, See by Chloe neon pink shorts and Free City bright green bag and added adjustable nosepads on my Wildfox Couture blue reflective lenses sunnies...sooooooo revolutionized my sunglasses experience!

Now I can basically buy/wear (comfortably) any style of sunnies despite having no nose bridge lol




and another piccie of my Anita Ko 18K White Gold Diamonds double row earcuff earring and Cartier love bracelet stack and yes, a spongebob squarepants bandaid =)


----------



## calisnoopy

nolanm2000 said:


> I needs a birkin in my life





nolanm2000 said:


> Love the b
> I need one



Good luck! I'm sure you will get your B one day!



DonnaHawk said:


> I love love loveeee your Birkin...one of my favorites so far



Aww thanks =)



mikeyta said:


> happy btday and happy new year
> your collection of hermes are so gorgeous.
> what 's happen to your dog?



Ohhh my birthday is late in March haha, this just came extra early from an international friend =)

But thanks =)

And Bow Wow passed suddenly and unexpectedly, at the healthy young age of 3.5 too, during a routine/very safe surgery a couple weeks before Christmas, Peter and I are still recovering from the shock and trying to heal from the devastating loss of the little guy =(


----------



## mikeyta

sorry to hear about your bowbow
it's so quick for your so from hermes boutique, 
love your IM jacket.


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

I am very sorry to hear about Bow Wow

I love your Hermes and especially loving the food pictures!


----------



## calisnoopy

mikeyta said:


> sorry to hear about your bowbow
> it's so quick for your so from hermes boutique,
> love your IM jacket.



Thanks Irene! Yah, we've been taking our time to heal and we know he will always be in our hearts and we have endless memories with him from baby till now.

And yah, I was surprised about the speediness of my first SO too!



BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> I am very sorry to hear about Bow Wow
> 
> I love your Hermes and especially loving the food pictures!



Thanks =)

All our friend and people like his dogsitters, doggy daycare, doggy trainer, work associates and school friends all loved loved loved Bow Wow, he was such a cute little dopey clumsy curious but super sweet and cuddly little guy...we're grateful for the time we did have with him and will always treasure those!


----------



## mikeyta

by chance, please tell me where I can order the sass and bide clothes.
I love the beaded top from this collection


----------



## calisnoopy

mikeyta said:


> by chance, please tell me where I can order the sass and bide clothes.
> I love the beaded top from this collection



Yesss I work with an amazing girl, Bec, at Sass & Bide in Sydney...

You can email her at bondi@retail.sassandbide.com 

I get all my Sass & Bide pieces from her =)


----------



## calisnoopy

Can't wait for these 2 pairs of Christian Louboutin sneakers to arrive!

Limited Edition No Limit Strass/Spikes/Python Sneaker




Limited Edition Loubi Print Sneaker




And a little sneak peak at a small side interior design project I'm working on with a friend of mine =)

Involves rhinestone crystals, tufting and velvet...3 of my favorite themes for home decor!


----------



## calisnoopy

And some flowers from a friend yesterday, so many flowers that continue flowing in for Bow Wow...they do bring a smile to my face each time I walk by them =)

Lucky Chinese Bamboo, 1 for Petah, 1 for Bow Wow and 1 for me (our little trio family lol) and a cute little bee and heart charm!




Mini Mixed Roses Bouquet arrangement...love the "short" flower arrangements heehee 




And a Susie's Cupcake in Milk Chocolate with Vanilla/Cream cheese icing...amazing, Susie's cupcake is hands down our favorite of all time...our D.C. friends all swear by it and love it so much more than Georgetown Cupcake, and I've turned many Sprinkles fans into Susie's fans lol


----------



## J_Bear

calisnoopy said:


> From my IG =)
> 
> Thursday piccies with Stella Hawaii tee, See by Chloe neon pink shorts and Free City bright green bag and added adjustable nosepads on my Wildfox Couture blue reflective lenses sunnies...sooooooo revolutionized my sunglasses experience!
> 
> Now I can basically buy/wear (comfortably) any style of sunnies despite having no nose bridge lol
> 
> View attachment 2088488
> 
> 
> and another piccie of my Anita Ko 18K White Gold Diamonds double row earcuff earring and Cartier love bracelet stack and yes, a spongebob squarepants bandaid =)
> 
> View attachment 2088489




You have such an amazing collection ...and it grows everyday. ..love it!   And yes I totally agree about the nose pads changing my sunglasses experience...I do it to all my sunglasses now too... definitely an asian thing...no bridge on the nose! I used to think I just couldn't wear sunglasses


----------



## nolanm2000

Cory,

I'm so sorry about bow wow


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Sorry to hear about Bow Wow


----------



## moi et mes sacs

And I love reading this thread. You are a lovely person with a gorgeous wardrobe.


----------



## Florasun

Wow! Beautiful!  You should have your own reality tv show - we could shop vicariously through you. The Kardashians are nothing on you!


----------



## lovieluvslux

calisnoopy said:


> Can't wait for these 2 pairs of Christian Louboutin sneakers to arrive!
> 
> Limited Edition No Limit Strass/Spikes/Python Sneaker
> View attachment 2088828
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Loubi Print Sneaker
> View attachment 2088829
> 
> 
> 
> And a little sneak peak at a small side interior design project I'm working on with a friend of mine =)
> 
> Involves rhinestone crystals, tufting and velvet...3 of my favorite themes for home decor!
> 
> View attachment 2088830


Sick.. Sick..Sick.  Love the CL sneakers.  You can rock the crystals CL sneakers on the red carpet.

Let me know when your finished with the silver matte Channel jumbo.  (j.k.)


----------



## calisnoopy

J_Bear said:


> You have such an amazing collection ...and it grows everyday. ..love it!   And yes I totally agree about the nose pads changing my sunglasses experience...I do it to all my sunglasses now too... definitely an asian thing...no bridge on the nose! I used to think I just couldn't wear sunglasses



Aww thanks...and yes, I used to think I was the only "nosebridge-LESS" person too haha...have you added adjustable nosepads to some of your sunnies too?



nolanm2000 said:


> Cory,
> 
> I'm so sorry about bow wow



Thanks Nolan...



moi et mes sacs said:


> Sorry to hear about Bow Wow



Thanks, we miss him every day...



moi et mes sacs said:


> And I love reading this thread. You are a lovely person with a gorgeous wardrobe.



Awww thanks, you're too sweet!



Florasun said:


> Wow! Beautiful!  You should have your own reality tv show - we could shop vicariously through you. The Kardashians are nothing on you!



Oh nooo lol...no reality TV etc haha, but the Kardashians have a fab and amazing closet, in that way, I'm honored to be mentioned in that category haha



lovieluvslux said:


> Sick.. Sick..Sick.  Love the CL sneakers.  You can rock the crystals CL sneakers on the red carpet.
> 
> Let me know when your finished with the silver matte Channel jumbo.  (j.k.)



I loveeee CL and any cool embellished sneakers, glad to see more designers embracing cool colors and embellishments for flat/comfy to wear shoes and not just sky high stilettos haha


----------



## shopaholic668

Wow!!  You have great taste and amazing collections of everything!  May I ask what do you do for a living?  Maybe I should switch over or something!


----------



## averagejoe

Wow you got two of the Anselm Reyle Lady Dior bags!

Loving ALL of your collection! The Sheherezade croc Hermes Birkin is out of this world!!!


----------



## tulip618

I'm so sorry to hear about bow wow!! He's such a cutie pie!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cocopopz

Love Love Collection. Your everyone girl's dream come true. Im drooling  what do you do for a living?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss89

I'm impressed . Can't stop looking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat Eyes

Sorry about Bow Wow.  
Lovely Collection thread!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love your collection!  You have beautiful pieces!


----------



## Penny_lane24

Your collection is beautiful!!! I'm in love with so many of the pieces you have 

p.s. I have that same red and gold Wildfox heart sweatshirt. Those sweatshirts are heavenly - so soft and cozy, right?


----------



## calisnoopy

tulip618 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about bow wow!! He's such a cutie pie!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
thanksss, BF and I miss him every second of every day too...



Cocopopz said:


> Love Love Collection. Your everyone girl's dream come true. Im drooling  what do you do for a living?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
LOL...awww thanks! I work in Fashion =)



Miss89 said:


> I'm impressed . Can't stop looking
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 




Cat Eyes said:


> Sorry about Bow Wow.
> Lovely Collection thread!


 
thanks...Bow Wow was really quite a darling...we feel so blessed to even have had him for the short 3.5 years we did...



Vanilla Bean said:


> I love your collection!  You have beautiful pieces!


 




Penny_lane24 said:


> Your collection is beautiful!!! I'm in love with so many of the pieces you have
> 
> p.s. I have that same red and gold Wildfox heart sweatshirt. Those sweatshirts are heavenly - so soft and cozy, right?


 
awww thanks!! and yes, Wildfox has super comfy pieces...just wish they didn't run so big and stretch out over time LOL...could definitely use XXS for their line heehee


----------



## calisnoopy

shopaholic668 said:


> Wow!!  You have great taste and amazing collections of everything!  May I ask what do you do for a living?  Maybe I should switch over or something!


 
LOL...my line of work is great and I love it...but not the most lucrative haha...but I work in fashion...thanks so much for your sweet words tho 



averagejoe said:


> Wow you got two of the Anselm Reyle Lady Dior bags!
> 
> Loving ALL of your collection! The Sheherezade croc Hermes Birkin is out of this world!!!


 
Awww yah, I kind of had my crazy Dior phase last Spring...the Yellow Metallic Anselm will forever be treasured since it came to me via some good bschool friends from Moscow!!!!

U.S. was sold out of it by the time I had inquired about it (saw it on a girl in LA and fell in love instantly)...and my Dior SA said the only one in the whole wide world was in Moscow! haha...and as luck would have it, some bschool friends went on a trip to Moscow right after and picked it up for me and brought it back to the U.S. haha

oh and i love the rose sheherazade croc color too...waiting to add a Braise Red croc b35 and an SO Black Alligator b35 next too heehee


----------



## calisnoopy

fluffybb said:


> Nice!


 
awww thanks!!!



luvluv said:


> You have some absolute stunning pieces! I can't get enough seeing them all in one persons thread, you are one fortunate lady! Keep the posts coming!!


 
thanks...more piccies coming!!!



Myrkur said:


> Wow!! Niceeee can't wait to see more


 
yayyy glad you enjoyed them!!!



Maddy luv said:


>


 
haha love those heart eyes!!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^^^Wow to all your Hermes goodies!!!
> Can't wait to see more pix! Congrats C!!!


 
thanks so much for letting me share on here!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Creammia said:


> Nice collections Cory keep them coming!! Can't wait to see more


 
thankssss...uploading some more today!!



AEGIS said:


> there are blue and purple vintage flaps?!


 
hmmm...not blue or purple, i have pink caviar, white caviar, black patent and black lambskin vintage jumbo flaps...though would love to add a bright blue and a bright purple vintage jumbo some day if i come across them 



AEGIS said:


> wow i feel like you went from zero to hero in like a few months with H!


 
hahaha it actually was an accumulation of H additions and I just hadnt posted on TPF in very very long!!



Alex Spoils Me said:


> Just bumping. Hope she comes back to show us some new goodies.


 
yessss more pics now =)



seton said:


> amazing rainbow of H! your H fob collex aint bad either.


 
thanks!!! 



sassygee said:


> Cory,
> 
> Great Haul!!!  I was wondering when you would finally land from all of your travels and finally would do a reveal.  I hope you found a few new things when you came back to DC in January. I know sometime DC NM can be limited and Tysons probably had limited stock after the holidays.  I am glad you got your Hermes SO RG Birkin in your USC school colors, the Bue Paon and Torquoise ( which I absolutely love), the SR, RS exotic and SLGs. The Torquoise Constance is to die for. And as usual I love your RTW Chanel Jackets. Enjoy all of your wonderful new buys.  I know you love your trendy blingy accessories and RTW as I recall for your NM Tysons Galleria days.  I hope that your are healing from the loss of your dog as well.  Form our fellow TFPer and Chanel and Hermes lover.
> 
> Sassy


 
haha..."blingy trendy" *sigh* you know its bad when your own girl friends give you the "look" whenever you run towards the first sequins outfit you see haha

and thanks for your sweet and thoughtful note about Bow Wow...he will be forever in our hearts and memories...


----------



## calisnoopy

*Happy Spring every one!*

*I know it's been long overdue but here are some piccies of recent additions from the past few months =)*

*Shoes*







(Miu Miu Rhinestone Crystal Lace Up flats--was deciding between black vs orange...)







went with the black instead...super sparkly too!!!









And then a box from Roger Vivier arrived!!!








Roger Vivier Iridescent Green Chips Ballerina Flats








Roger Vivier Pink and Silver Iridescent Chips Ballerina Flats...love this style, so comfy and easy to wear!!!







Love these Chanel Pearl Embellished Ballet Flats too!!!









Chloe Nude Pink and Light Grey leather ballet flats...super soft and comfy









Chloe Susanna Light Grey leather studded boots


----------



## calisnoopy

And loveeeee these Christian Louboutin No Limit Embellished Strass Spike Python and Pony Hair combo sneakers!!!







Also super happy to get these Louboutin Loubi Print Sneakers from CL SCP =)







Dolce & Gabbana Runway Spring 2013 Multicolor Jeweled/Embellished Flats--sooooo cool!!!!









These Valentino Spring 2013 Pink Embellished/Studded Flats are amazing in person, such a nice feminine pink and super sparkly too!!!









Giuseppe Zanotti Rhinestone Crystal Embellished Smoking Slipper Flats








Giuseppe Zanotti Burgundy Crystal Embellished Smoking Slipper flats








Chloe Embellished Ankle Black Ballet Flat--the ankle bracelet detailing is soooo cool!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Chanel Camellia Black Sneakers and Chanel Classic Interwoven Chain flat Sandals









And the newest shoe addition are these Chanel Runway Spring 2013 "Creepers" Gold Metallic Platform sneakers... =)



Annndddd some of BF's new shoes haha















He's been loving his new Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers...so much so he jumped on top of our coffee table trunk!!!! Arghhh...*not happy Cory haha* I of course quickly lysol and windexed right after haha







My Louboutin sneakers with his Giuseppe Zanotti sneakers 









His Ferragamo Blue Suede Leather sneakers with my Chanel Camellia Black leather sneakers


----------



## J_Bear

Love all your new shoe additions  Based on those vivier boxes we are the same size....if only I had your shoe collection *sigh*.  haha...I'm usually too slow to get the shoes I want before the 5's all sell out!


----------



## calisnoopy

Since moving back to LA last summer, its been kind of nonstop crazy, but we did finally get all our furniture and am pretty happy with how things turned out given the short amount of time we had to decorate 

*Home Decor Piccies (from the past few months and over Christmas holidays)*


*



*


We LOVE Snoopy, or shall I say, *I* love Snoopy haha...and I had always envisioned my home with some Tom Everhart pieces, so was super duper excited to add these 2 to our budding collection =)













Most of the furniture was from HD Buttercup, we really loved the mirrored finish/look, and that was incorporated into many of our drawers and armoires...

















Some amazing custom hand-made pillows for our living room and bedroom =)








And of course I love Takashi Murakami and was ecstatic to bring these 2 Flower Pillow Plushes back from Japan!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Comfy Chic is what we were aiming for...though BF likes to tease that I'd pick comfy any day over the look HAHA, he may be right...but we had this bed custom made from Lillian August at HD Buttercup, love love the velour shimmer tufted finish...and it's comfy to lean our heads/back on too now when we watch TV in bed haha

(these shots below were taken last Summer, when dear Bow Wow was still with us...he loved exploring our new home and was quite the trooper, always excited to greet the new delivery and furniture people each day!)


































Most all our bedding was selected from Frette, love the Beverly Hills boutique and BF LOVES butterflies (I always tease him that NM and VCA both have butterfly icons, so he can always feel free to go shop there LOL) and I knew he'd love this Frette Silk Butterfly quilt and bedding set when I went in...














Me being grumpo haha for having to be in bed while BF took a pic of the nicely made bed by our housekeeper...it only lasts for like 10 minutes ususally before it ends up like this LOL 








And yes, it's a mirrored finish and grommet vintage mirror...love the oversized standing mirror looks!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

After Bow Wow's passing, we were so touched to receive flowers and bouquet arrangements non stop for weeks and even months after...the gesture and thought alone and knowing that Bow Wow had such an impact on our friends and people's lives really touched both Peter's and my hearts...



*



*
































This little bamboo trio sits at our front entry table and the trio is for Bow Wow, Petah and me...so every day we walk by and see it and brings a little smile to our face thinking of lil' Bow Wow...



















Chanel Limited Edition Lithograph and Snow Globe Christmas Pressies from my friends at CC =)







And sorry for the small pic, it comes out as a bigger file on my instagram and FB...but a quick snap of my closet after having cleared out some things and had a few "Spring Closet Cleaning Sales" recently 

YAY, I can finally move around in here w/o tripping over something LOL


----------



## calisnoopy

The past couple years spent in Boston while BF was in bschool was pretty amazing, enriching, but crazy busy and filled with lots of travel too...here's some snaps of handbaggos that made it out to everywhere from foreign countries to local Boston and LA travel adventures 

*Handbags in Action *

*



*

*Being silly at home...it's kind of crazy how huge some of the shopping bags are these days LOL*



*



*


Hermes Lagoon Togo Birkin 35 resting on my Goyard Bright Blue St Louis GM at the airport somewhere...








BF and I waiting to board our flight with Hermes Graphite Togo Birkin 35 and Rimowa and Samsonite suitcases...








Hermes Graphite Togo Birkin 35 with Petah's Jypsiere in Orange Clemence 








Off to a friend's wedding in Jamaica, with Hermes Bleu Paon Epsom Evelyn GM and our trusty Rimowa travel gear!








Now that it has opened...YAY! This is where we spend most of our time when at LAX--the newly opened Virgin America LAX Loft...soooooo nice especially seeing how poopy most of LAX is, no idea why they don't renovate the airport AT ALL after all these years!!!


With Hermes SO Rouge Garance Togo/Lime Birkin 35 and Goyard Red St Louis GM and Rimowa luggage =)


----------



## calisnoopy

Another occasion at the Virgin America LAX Loft lounge haha...BF fell asleep after stuffing his face with breakfast there haha...

Hermes Rose Shocking Chevre Mysore Birkin 35, Goyard Bright Blue St Louis GM and Rimowa luggage =)














More piccies of the Hermes SO Rouge Garance Togo/Lime Birkin 35 and Goyard Red St Louis GM tote at LAX 








Prada Pink Bow Runway Clutch from a few years back, had basically forgotten about this lil' one until recently and brought him out with me to afternoon tea at the Hotel Bel Air!








Casual Comfy Outfit off to a premiere with BF and my Chanel Coco Cocoon Khaki Nylon Tote--this thing is like a pillow, so lightweight but roomy and comfy to carry!!!
















Hermes Black Togo Birkin 35 with gold hardware and my HG (finally got it yayyy) Duck Charm and Rodeo Rubis Red Horsey Charm from my darling H SA!!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Hermes Black Togo Birkin 35 with gold hardware and Duck Charm and Rodeo Rubis Red Horsey Charm!








Hermes Bleu Electrique Clemence Jypsiere








BEFORE (about to embark on my Vegas Buffet yumminess...)




AND....










AFTER...a super stuffed and unable to move Cory...LOL










BUT, that was not enough to deter me from going to check out the dessert section and find some room to squeeze a few bites in...as Petah rolled his eyes LOL


*Chanel Multicolor Sequins Classic Flap--hands down, easily one of my ALL-TIME FAVORITE Chanel bags, so glittery/shiny but lightweight and easy to take with me on trips and comfy to wear too!!!*








Petah and his Hermes Orange Clemence Jypsiere--yes, I have gotten him to the Dark...oops, I meant, Orange side...weee LOL













Our Orange and Bleu Electrique Clemence Jypsiere baggies hanging out together


----------



## calisnoopy

Hermes Bleu Electrique Clemence Jypsiere with newbie Rabbit and Beaver Charms 













Us being silly (as usual haha) with Celine Nano in Fluo Pink, LOVE this color!!!

Chanel Cruise/Spring 2013 Hoodie, Chanel Cruise/Spring 2013 Black Camellia Sneakers and Doraemon and Petah Wabbit along for the ride!









One of my UHG Finds last year, Hermes Lagoon Togo Birkin 35 with palladium hardware...with Hermes Rodeo Rubis Red and Coach Bunny Charms 




























And some pics of my other UHG miracle find, thanks to my H SA for snagging it right away when it arrived (unexpectedly too) to his H boutique...

Hermes Rose Shocking Chevre Mysore Birkin 35 with GOLD hardware...always dreamt of Rose Shocking with Gold but would have taken Rose Shocking anything in B35...never thought I'd actually have it ALL in one bag!!! LOVES LOVES LOVES!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

More piccies of the Rose Shocking Chevre Mysore Birkin 35 with gold hardware with Panda and Kelly Doll Charms and one of my bffs 








My very very very FIRST Hermes SPECIAL ORDER bag...Hermes Rouge Garance Togo with Lime Chevre Interior and Gold Hardware...my USC Trojans Birkin!!! haha (would have worked better with soleil or jaune/jaune d'or but alas...closest thing available at the time for interior was Lime...and we all loves it...even Roly, our lil' rabbit friend haha...didn't even notice till after we uploaded the pics that his butt/behind is caught in the mirror reflection of our trunk coffee table piece LOL


----------



## calisnoopy

Petah and I being silly in our recent DC trip with Hermes SO Rouge Garance Togo/Lime Birkin 35 with gold hardware 








One of my gorgeous newlywed friends testing out/modeling my SO Birkin 35...*hint hint* for her new DH as future pressie!!! LOL








Not sure if you can tell but my Chanel Spring 2011 Runway Multicolor Patchwork Jumbo classic flap is under "Bobo" our mega sized but ever so cuddly bear...this was a Costco run gone very wrong, my bestie in LA and I figured we'd just grab some small things from Costco, so we took his convertible...30 minutes later...we emerged with TWO of these giganto bears and only one could fit in his trunk, so yep, the second _squeezed_  in with me LOL









*And newest Chanel Handbag Birthday pressie...Chanel Bright Blue Turquoise Patent Jumbo Classic Flap from Spring 2013 (and of course LA Pride...crystal embellished LA hat from Kitson LA)*




















Outfit and accessories from our most recent wedding trip in DC...Givenchy Rosette Floral Bolero Jacket in White and Alice & Olivia Beige Sequins Dress with Valentino Nude Patent Bow d'orsay Pumps (and the after comfy shoe...Giuseppe Zanotti Black/White Rhinestone Crystal embellished Smoking Slipper flats 









*And some comparison pics of Spring 2012 Turquoise Patent Jumbo with Spring 2013 Bright Blue Patent Jumbo classic flaps *


----------



## calisnoopy

*Another side by side comparison shot...Spring 2013 Bright Blue Patent Jumbo and Spring 2012 Turquoise Patent Jumbo classic flaps *









*Chanel Spring 2012 Turquoise Patent Jumbo Classic flap *








Chanel Spring 2013 Bubblegum Pink Caviar Envelope Flat Clutch (double as laptop sleeve, works perfectly for my Sony Vaio Z series laptop 








Chanel Spring 2012 Sparkle Beauty in Blue Gradient rhinestone crystals...LOVESSSS








Chanel Coral Medium Chain Around Messenger Bag














Christian Dior Anselm Limited Edition Spring 2012 Yellow Metallic Lady Dior bag 








Celine Nano in Fluo Pink and Chanel Spring 2013 Hoodie and Free City Sweatpants


----------



## calisnoopy

Joel Robuchon Las Vegas with Petah last Thanksgiving 2012 

With Hermes Constance 18 in Silver Metallic Chevre and Lanvin Leopard Blue dress and Louis Vuitton Limited Edition Burgundy Spicy Heels and Petah with his Hermes Etain/Indigo Clemence Jypsiere 








Bottega Veneta Spring 2012 Gradient Crystal Nappa Medium Cabat with Stella McCartney Hawaii Island tee and Giuseppe Zanotti Blue/Green suede flat sandals 








Some of my favorite Chanels collage  


*



*


And I FINALLY found my long lost Hello Kitty Hot Pink Tote at Sanrio in LA!!! yayyy, had seen one very very similar in Tokyo a couple years back but BF was hungry/grumpo and wanted to get food first, we did and 45 minutes later...the shop that had my HK bag said it was sold and last one was gone...you can imagine the grief I've given Petah for this since then haha...so he was super happy to see this with me too 


*



*


Still one of my treasured one of a kind pieces, USC Trojans Football Crystal Miniaudiere made for me by Kathrine Baumann 


*



*








And to cap it all off...some piccies of Bow Wow last year traveling in his Louis Vuitton Doggy Carrier...he was actually so good with it, we tested it out in the LV Boutique with him, put him inside and he immediately laid down and we zipped it up to see how he'd react and he just went to sleep!!!





*That's all the pics for today...hope you enjoy the Shoes and Handbag piccies!!!!*

*Will post more pics of outfits and clothing very soon....xoxo*


----------



## averagejoe

What a feast for the eyes! Love the modelling pics!


----------



## sassygee

*WOW!!!!  If feels like you have been around the world!!!!!!!.  You have been busy!!!!.  Love the embellished flat shoes.  The chanels are one of my faorites.  Very nice of your to share some of your travel ventures, new purse finds (Celine, Hermes, and Chanel).  Love the blue patent Chanels and the Lagon and Rouge Garance Hermes B okay.  Simply lovely, Cory.*


----------



## mikeyta

Love all your new acquisitions, but I feel sad when I see the picture of your dog.
everytime when I see miniature pinch, remind me about bowvow.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I really enjoyed all your pix and adventures! And also WOW... umm... where do I begin with all your amazing purchases? lol Congrats to say the least!!! As for lil Bow Wow - my condolences. What happened if you don't mind me asking? (sorry I probably missed out on your explanation before)...


----------



## fufu

Your pictures are always so fun


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Oh my dear Cory, can't wait to see your next purchases, love all them. We have same taste lol 
Btw how much time have you wait before get an exotic H bag? Just curious....


----------



## MajLi

Love them too! Really amazing!


----------



## jess236

wow, conspicuous consumption at its best!!


----------



## LiLMamaBad

calisnoopy said:


> *Prada Jeweled Satin Headband*
> 
> View attachment 1588415
> 
> 
> View attachment 1588416
> 
> 
> 
> *Erickson Beamon Neon Lucite and Swarovski Crystal Necklace*
> 
> View attachment 1588417
> 
> 
> 
> *My bracelet holder including my Hermes CDC bracelets*
> 
> View attachment 1588418
> 
> 
> 
> *Wall of Statement Necklaces*
> View attachment 1588419


Where did you get this "Wall of statement necklaces from"? I've been looking for an organizer for my Bib necklaces.


----------



## calisnoopy

averagejoe said:


> What a feast for the eyes! Love the modelling pics!



Awww thanks!!







sassygee said:


> *WOW!!!!  If feels like you have been around the world!!!!!!!.  You have been busy!!!!.  Love the embellished flat shoes.  The chanels are one of my faorites.  Very nice of your to share some of your travel ventures, new purse finds (Celine, Hermes, and Chanel).  Love the blue patent Chanels and the Lagon and Rouge Garance Hermes B okay.  Simply lovely, Cory.*





Hahah yah...it's been pretty crazy the past year and this year isn't any more "settled" loads of international/destination weddings (finally happening yayyy--i secretly love all weddings hahah, makes me so happy to my friends happy)...and thanks, bright colors always puts me in a happier mood!






mikeyta said:


> Love all your new acquisitions, but I feel sad when I see the picture of your dog.
> everytime when I see miniature pinch, remind me about bowvow.



Thanks Irene...I know...we think of Bow Wow every single time we see a doggy outside, which is pretty much every time we go outside in L.A...miss him lots and lots still...






CEC.LV4eva said:


> I really enjoyed all your pix and adventures! And also WOW... umm... where do I begin with all your amazing purchases? lol Congrats to say the least!!! As for lil Bow Wow - my condolences. What happened if you don't mind me asking? (sorry I probably missed out on your explanation before)...



Thanks...I really appreciate your kind words and thoughts...he is still missed dearly every single day but we try to turn the sadness into happy thoughts and memories of him prancing about or cuddling up to us...

He passed during a supposed to be (lots of our friends/fellow pet owners have had this done before on their pets and its quite a common/easy one too) routine surgery at the Vet's Animal Hospital...they lost him while he was under anesthesia =(






fufu said:


> Your pictures are always so fun



Thanks for coming to check them out and letting me share!






CRISPEDROSA said:


> Oh my dear Cory, can't wait to see your next purchases, love all them. We have same taste lol
> Btw how much time have you wait before get an exotic H bag? Just curious....



I knowww hahah...miss you, hope you are well!

If you ever make it over to LA for a visit, do let me know!!

H exotic bag depends on your SA and boutique you work with...H policies really vary so so much!






MajLi said:


> Love them too! Really amazing!



Thanks =)






jess236 said:


> wow, conspicuous consumption at its best!!



LOL...hopefully not too much of a bad thing!






LiLMamaBad said:


> Where did you get this "Wall of statement necklaces from"? I've been looking for an organizer for my Bib necklaces.



I got those from IKEA or Container Store I think? Super easy, I put them up myself...my bf and I designed our closet, was another extra bedroom before...so by the end, I got pretty handy using a leveler, drill, anchor screws and such lol, felt like the guy from Home Improvement or Bob the Builder cartoons haha






J_Bear said:


> Love all your new shoe additions  Based on those vivier boxes we are the same size....if only I had your shoe collection *sigh*.  haha...I'm usually too slow to get the shoes I want before the 5's all sell out!



Awww such is the plight of size 35 feet girls out there...tho every now and then, you do get a nice surprise and see an amazing SALE shoe in 35 and its the only one left cos no one else could fit into them hahah..but usually there's been more sadness and grief being a size 35 shoe wearer than happiness and convenience =X

Good luck tho!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

calisnoopy said:


> Thanks...I really appreciate your kind words and thoughts...he is still missed dearly every single day but we try to turn the sadness into happy thoughts and memories of him prancing about or cuddling up to us...
> 
> He passed during a supposed to be (lots of our friends/fellow pet owners have had this done before on their pets and its quite a common/easy one too) routine surgery at the Vet's Animal Hospital...they lost him while he was under anesthesia =(



oh dear, that's just horrible! I'm sorry for your loss. It's stories like these that make my heart wrench, just so unfortunate!


----------



## ilove$

Nice pieces!

P.S. I sent you a pm!


----------



## snorlax

Amazing collection p c I love the croc Kelly wallet


----------



## marose28

What a fabutastic collection!  How and where the heck do you store them?  Judging by your pictures, your closet was already busting at the seams and that was tons of clothes, bags, and shoes ago. Lol. Love them all - you rock them well


----------



## Maria_Jose

I never saw such a variety of chanels


----------



## myrnasaab

*can you pleas post some louis vuitton clothing and some hermes pleas pleas pleas :blossom::blossom::blossom::blossom:*


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## karylicious

Your collection is simply amazing!


----------



## Porschenality

Bump! Cory please come back!


----------



## calisnoopy

Porschenality said:


> Bump! Cory please come back!



I'm still here from time to time and check in too ❤️❤️ will try to add more posts again soon...hope all is well with you and everyone here


----------



## calisnoopy

marose28 said:


> What a fabutastic collection!  How and where the heck do you store them?  Judging by your pictures, your closet was already busting at the seams and that was tons of clothes, bags, and shoes ago. Lol. Love them all - you rock them well



haha it's definitely a challenge for sure and I go thru many many seasonal closet reorganizations/cleanings to make room and just pray the bars in my closet never snap and just break off ...moving into a bigger place every now and then also helps


----------



## calisnoopy

Just wanted to share Porkie's (Pork Chop Jr.) recent birthday pic when he turned 5! 

So many years of joyful and heart warming memories since he came into our lives at 8 weeks old 

(And there's still a pic here with a handbag too so that counts for this thread, right? LOL)



















Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe and healthy esp this year


----------



## calisnoopy

And a lil' fav CC that had my name written all over it when I first saw sneak pics of this Rainbow Metallic Ombre Reissue bag 





Silly action shots from the Wynn Encore elevators...it's been many years since this thread's first post but in so many ways...not much has changed for us (still being silly and still endlessly eating yummy food all day every day)


----------



## calisnoopy

Some random pics from these past years 


Blue Sequins LA Dodgers cap to commemorate the recent Dodgers' World Series 2020 Win along with a recent fav...Readymade Japan Tie Dye Monster bag




Readymade Japan Monster Baggos 





Porkie's mode of transportation when he gets too tired from too much "shopping walking" haha 






Jimmy Choo Diamond Black Strass Sneakers 





Chanel 2004/2005 Ladybug Charms Belt/Necklace and Chanel Fall 2020 White/Blk Bow Ankle Boots 








Little Fall Chanel Pressies...love that the brooch has dangling C-H-A-N-E-L charms for a little extra fun 




Nike AF1 Custom Design ID Sneakers just in time for USC Football season


----------



## calisnoopy

Chanel Graffiti Spray Paint Flap Bag
(As you'll see, most pics are in casual comfies like Pangaia ones are some of my recent fav's) 







Chanel Embellished Crystal Icon Tights 




Chanel White Sparkly CC Long Sleeve Tee
(love comfy and easy to wear Chanel pieces)







Just us being silly while dining at Spago with Pangaia X Murakami Hoodies   





Porkie with us at Spago but no dinner here for him ;(
(my tee color matched his bag haha)




Poldo Dog X Moncler 




LV Monogram casual wear and Gucci Crystal Flat Slide Sandals 




P, My Dad and Me in Matching Moschino Tees with Porkie in tow 




Yummy Grape Berry Cloud Tea with Luka Lika Eternity Neon Wristbands/VCA Perlee Clover WG Pave/Jason of Beverly Hills Cuban Link Bracelets/The BH MAFIA Charms Bracelet


----------



## calisnoopy

Matching Moncler outfits keeping warm in the winter weather 




Chanel Paris-Egypt Embellished Charms Waist Pack 




Chanel Red Caviar Vanity Case Bag 




Porkie taking a nap in P's office bookcase in DC 





Porkie wondering why it was so cold in DC and why we're there instead of warmer LA over winter 





Conrad DC Bear with Dior Lace Leather Cap and Charlotte Simone Fur Pom Pom Caps 




Porkie modeling LV 





Chanel Patent Orange Jumbo Classic Flap (training at my new job at The Home Depot  haha)





Chanel Neon Sneakers and Balenciaga Neon Fuschia Triple S Sneakers 




Chanel Patent Orange Jumbo Classic Flap bag during Thanksgiving 





Christian Dior Mosaic Mirrored Addict Bag
(and yes...that's a BSB tee haha)




Gucci Multicolor Sequins Miniskirt...Chanel White/Black Lace Up Ankle Boots...Chanel Mermaid Iridescent Purple Double Carry Flap Bag


----------



## calisnoopy

I don't believe I shared these on this thread but during one of my "TPF Hiatus" a few years back, P and I got engaged in Cairo at the Giza Pyramids during a trip we were taking   

And if anyone is wondering, yes, I'm not on the camel because I freaked out when I felt it was too unsteady and was worried I'd be so clumsy to fall off and break my neck right there  so that's why I'm just holding onto the camel and it's just P riding haha 




Found this cute cup at Francesca's shortly after which we both thought was super cute and perfect for the pic 





For whatever reason, P went all in with his global diamond search in the 6 months leading up to him proposing (I had no idea at all)...we always knew we loved HEART shape diamonds and they're so unique and special too...after many months of searching, he finally found the perfect one from a jeweler in Manhattan  



*
3.37 D IF Type IIA (2A) Heart Shape Diamond in platinum hand forged halo setting by Victor Canera*














Thanks for letting me share and this December 2020 will be *14 Years together@!
 *


----------

